# My favorite color is BLUE!.............A patina thread.



## Jim

Love that carbon blush- so hard to get a great photo. Here is a feeble attempt.




 
This is an older one of my Ino-


----------



## Vertigo

It's gotten quite a bit darker and more even in the few weeks since I took this. And yes, I know the edge is crap, but I'm getting better!


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Vertigo

Goddamn Salty. I love the way it looks like the metal is "peeling away" off the blue underneath.


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## TDj

Salty dog said:


>


 
salty ... what were you cutting to give you this kind of pattern? it's like a straight-up-and-down look?


----------



## Dave Martell

Blues are the best but I also like the purple that I see on some kasumi yanagis.


----------



## obtuse

I treated one of my gyutos with phosphoric acid as soon as I got it. What I'm left with is a dull grey knife that won't patina. Was it a mistake? I think so, but atleast it doesn't rust.


----------



## SpikeC

Looks like evidence to me..............


----------



## jwpark

Salty dog said:


> I forced it. Litterally used a paint brush and a concoction of raw and cooked blood.


 
Did you use your O neg stash when your vampire cravings kick in?


----------



## Darkhoek

I started to put a patina on all my knives using warm blood, but I am running out of both band aid and fingers 

DarkHOeK


----------



## SpikeC

I have some dripping around.......................


----------



## Cadillac J

Love a blueish patina.


----------



## EdipisReks

here is my mizuno and my konosuke white. i might have gone overboard forcing the patina on the konosuke.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Cadillac J said:


> Love a blueish patina.


 
Nice Fujiwaras!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

EdipisReks said:


> here is my mizuno and my konosuke white. i might have gone overboard forcing the patina on the konosuke.


 
OK, here's my Konosuke white:


----------



## EdipisReks

that looks great!


----------



## Cadillac J

Needed to mix it up with all the high-end patinas in here...the cheapies can look good too guys!

Seriously Fujiwara, make the exact same knives in white#2 or a semi-stainless and I'd be all over them.


----------



## SpikeC

Maybe so on the Konosuki, butt it does look very stylish! Almost an organic paisley!


----------



## Cadillac J

EdipisReks said:


> i might have gone overboard forcing the patina on the konosuke.



It actually looks pretty interesting to me. Here is my Konosuke white#2 with natural patina over the last year...not a lot of blue though.


----------



## EdipisReks

SpikeC said:


> Maybe so on the Konosuki, butt it does look very stylish! Almost an organic paisley!


 
heh, yeah. the contrast has gone down with use (cutting roasts has particularly evened everything out), but the forced patina definitely did its job in terms of reactivity and food discoloration.


----------



## EdipisReks

Cadillac J said:


> It actually looks pretty interesting to me. Here is my Konosuke white#2 with natural patina over the last year...not a lot of blue though.


 
i went with a couple layers of vinegar and then daubed mustard on basically at random. i think that natural patina looks really nice. how is reactivity with food?


----------



## Cadillac J

Reactivity has been zero after the first month or so. I've been using my Konosuke 300 white#2 suji lately as my main knife, so this guy hasn't seen that much action recently...need to get him back in the game.


----------



## EdipisReks

how do you like the Suji vs. the Gyuto? a suji is about the only style of knife i don't own...


----------



## Cadillac J

I used to be the same...took me a year to get one, and I just got a cheap Fujiwara FKM 270 just to have one at the time. Then I started forcing myself to use as an everything knife, and I fell in love with the narrow blade. Since then, all I've really cared about is sujihikis and finding the perfect one...have a Konosuke HD 270 on order right now, but am probably going to keep the 300 too.

Give one a shot, you might just be a convert soon enough!


----------



## EdipisReks

cool. i might put that on my list the next time i have knife money available.


----------



## sudsy9977

not really what most people have....this is the handle on a slicer i have....ryan


----------



## stereo.pete

Salty dog said:


> [/IMG]


 
Salty,

Now you are just getting ridiculous, please tell us how you achieved that last patina.


----------



## Salty dog

Rubber cement and ground beef. I've since removed the patina.


----------



## Craig

Vertigo said:


> It's gotten quite a bit darker and more even in the few weeks since I took this. And yes, I know the edge is crap, but I'm getting better!


 
Just for my own education, how could anyone tell that an edge is crap from a picture like that?


----------



## maxim

Never tried to force patina on my knifes on til now  

My suji honyaki white steel


----------



## spaceconvoy

That's the best looking forced patina I've ever seen... most of them come out looking artificial, but I like how yours looks very natural. How'd you do it?


----------



## DK chef

spaceconvoy said:


> That's the best looking forced patina I've ever seen... most of them come out looking artificial, but I like how yours looks very natural. How'd you do it?


 
yeah. i want to know to  looks really good


----------



## kalaeb

Not sure I can top any of those photos, but here is a close up of my poor little Fujiwara.


----------



## maxim

spaceconvoy said:


> That's the best looking forced patina I've ever seen... most of them come out looking artificial, but I like how yours looks very natural. How'd you do it?


 
Mustard and oxalic acid  it seems to give black patina like KU i like it a lot


----------



## heirkb

Maxim and EdipisReks, what did you guys use to apply your mustard (or whatever you used) to get that pattern? It looks really cool to me and I may try it out myself.


----------



## EdipisReks

heirkb said:


> Maxim and EdipisReks, what did you guys use to apply your mustard (or whatever you used) to get that pattern? It looks really cool to me and I may try it out myself.


 
i used a crumpled up paper towel and then my fingers.


----------



## heirkb

EdipisReks said:


> i used a crumpled up paper towel and then my fingers.


 
I'll have to look through the thread, again, but did you already say what you used for the patina? Thanks for the tip. That patina looks great!

Edit: found it. So you applied some vinegar first and let it sit before adding mustard? I'm not totally clear on the process of how one does this (newb here :smile1: )


----------



## maxim

EdipisReks said:


> i used a crumpled up paper towel and then my fingers.


 
Me to


----------



## EdipisReks

heirkb said:


> Edit: found it. So you applied some vinegar first and let it sit before adding mustard? I'm not totally clear on the process of how one does this (newb here :smile1: )


 
yeah, basically that's how i did it. vinegar for a while, then daubed mustard.


----------



## maxim

Ohh yes and i did it 2 or 3 times 20 min at the time, for every time i did this, i washed knife with very hot water


----------



## EdipisReks

same here, pretty much. great minds things a like. or fools seldom differ. either way.


----------



## heirkb

Sorry to be dense, but I have one more question. Do you guys rinse off the vinegar/acid before adding mustard? I may try this myself on a crappy knife first just to see what happens.


----------



## EdipisReks

i only rinsed after the mustard.


----------



## heirkb

Thanks for the tips. I'll try it out soon.


----------



## EdipisReks

after seeing how nice the mostly natural patina on the Muzno looks, i decided to start over on the Konosuke. i removed most of the patina using flitz, leaving what i think is a nice look.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

More patina:


----------



## Cadillac J

Pensacola Tiger said:


>


 
This pic almost looks like you took a 285 Butchiki and speared it halfway through a piece of wood...nice special effects!


----------



## Dave Martell

Pensacola Tiger said:


> More patina:




How's that Butch nakiri working out for you Rick?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Dave Martell said:


> How's that Butch nakiri working out for you Rick?


 
Really liking it, Dave. It changed my mind about nakiris. I don't know if it was the thinness of the blade or the profile (it's flatter than most nakiris), but it just cuts like a dream. It's become my "go to" when I have veggies to prep. 

Butch, if you're reading this, thanks for making such a great knife!


----------



## Dave Martell

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Really liking it, Dave. It changed my mind about nakiris. I don't know if it was the thinness of the blade or the profile (it's flatter than most nakiris), but it just cuts like a dream. It's become my "go to" when I have veggies to prep.
> 
> Butch, if you're reading this, thanks for making such a great knife!




Excellent to hear!


----------



## tgraypots




----------



## Jameson

Below are some pics of me taking a fujiwara fkh 240mm gyuto from new to patina. I did wash the knife very well with hot soap/water and then acetone and soap/water again, then acetone wipe before using mustard. Drying in between of course with paper towels.

After cleaning the knife, I sliced some potatoes (edge is poor now was fair ootb barely shaving hair and 90/10 bevels) and rubbed the blade with them with no residue. After this I washed with soap/water and dried, then rubbed lightly with my fingers some baking soda on the blade, then washed and dried. After I took a magic eraser and cleaned up the "stainless" bolsters which had a tiny bit of mustard on them and stained. I still need a little more work there but that will take 20 minutes to do properly with some wet-dry. 

Overall I think a fair job, I will cut protein tonight and do more pics later...

New











Mustard












After mustard






















After bak. soda












Old sabatier rough cigar box rehandle
















Love to hear what you think and any tips/suggestions...

Great forum!

JC


----------



## Mattias504

I love the Sab with cigar box handle. Cool cool cool.


----------



## slowtyper

Salty dog said:


>


 
Salty, 

I really like the blues you are getting with your forced patinas. How long did you leave the blood on? 

Thanks


----------



## Abattoir

Might be a little off topic but has anyone ever etched a solid blade just to get that super dark color you get from etching?


----------



## Kyle

Abattoir said:


> Might be a little off topic but has anyone ever etched a solid blade just to get that super dark color you get from etching?


 
I've read of it being done but never seen it. If anyone has pictures I'm very interested!


----------



## EdipisReks

i ended up refinishing my Shig this past Friday, due to a nasty scratch caused by grit hiding in an onion (normally nicks and scratches don't get to me, but it was _ugly_), so my existing patina disappeared. i started it with some mustard blotches, mostly to not get ugly brown onion imprints, as an onion was the first thing i cut, and then i let it do whatever it wanted. i think it looks pretty nice, so far!


----------



## EdipisReks

Abattoir said:


> Might be a little off topic but has anyone ever etched a solid blade just to get that super dark color you get from etching?


 
i have etched my Hattori FH, but i've polished it back to normal. i etched it to get rid of ugly scratches. it didn't look very nice, immediately post etch.


----------



## BertMor

sudsy9977 said:


> not really what most people have....this is the handle on a slicer i have....ryan


 
In Yiddish we call that ungapatchka -- meaning so overly ornate that it is ugly and I wouldn't dare own it and if I did it would indicate my truly horrendous bad taste, but I would give it away as a gift to get rid of it.

All that in one word. Yiddish can be a great language.....


----------



## jm2hill

BertMor said:


> In Yiddish we call that ungapatchka -- meaning so overly ornate that it is ugly and I wouldn't dare own it and if I did it would indicate my truly horrendous bad taste, but I would give it away as a gift to get rid of it.
> 
> All that in one word. Yiddish can be a great language.....



Apparently my Yiddish is not up to the standards of some on this board. Except for when I "shlep" across town to visit my "bubbe" who proceeds to offer me "nosh", while we sit there and "shmooze" and "kvetch" over all the "chutzpah" of the young generations. While reminding me that if I act like a "schmuk" she'll hit my "tuchus". "Oy vey" what a life.


----------



## Iceman91

I wish i knew how to upload pics from my desktop on here, i have a few good pics of my konosuke patina.


----------



## EdipisReks

Iceman91 said:


> I wish i knew how to upload pics from my desktop on here, i have a few good pics of my konosuke patina.


 
upload them at a dedicated host like imagehshack.us or photobucket.com.


----------



## Iceman91

Ok thanks for the tip. Will hopefully get them up later on.

Mike


----------



## Dave Martell

Iceman91 said:


> I wish i knew how to upload pics from my desktop on here, i have a few good pics of my konosuke patina.


 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?64-Image-File-Uploading


----------



## Iceman91




----------



## JohnnyChance

If you copy the URL from your address bar, the photo wont embed properly. You need to right click and copy the picture's url directly. Flickr might also have embed/sharing link options, but I don't use it so I am not familiar with it. You want the simplest, direct link with no code, and then just click the picture icon here.

Nice lookin patina.


----------



## mattrud




----------



## Iceman91

JohnnyChance said:


> If you copy the URL from your address bar, the photo wont embed properly. You need to right click and copy the picture's url directly. Flickr might also have embed/sharing link options, but I don't use it so I am not familiar with it. You want the simplest, direct link with no code, and then just click the picture icon here.
> 
> Nice lookin patina.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lefty

jm2hill said:


> Apparently my Yiddish is not up to the standards of some on this board. Except for when I "shlep" across town to visit my "bubbe" who proceeds to offer me "nosh", while we sit there and "shmooze" and "kvetch" over all the "chutzpah" of the young generations. While reminding me that if I act like a "schmuk" she'll hit my "tuchus". "Oy vey" what a life.


 
You must live close to Bloor, or the Beaches!


----------



## jm2hill

Lefty said:


> You must live close to Bloor, or the Beaches!


 
Spot on sir spot on.

I may be at work, but my butt is currently on a chair 8 stories up on Bloor Street.

Hope your enjoying 50 degree weather!


----------



## Mike Davis

Here is my first forced patina on my first kitchen knife.




Thanks
Mike


----------



## Beau Nidle

Here's my konosuke 270


----------



## DK chef

[/IMG]






my DT 51200 240mm


----------



## SpikeC

Beau Nidle said:


> Here's my konosuke 270


 
Sweet handle!


----------



## BertMor

DK chef said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my DT 51200 240mm



Wow 52100 takes a killer patina


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## stevenStefano

I like the second photo JohnnyChance. On all my knives though my thumbprint is the only blue bit left. The patina on my knives suck, any artistic pattern I put on never lasts


----------



## mattrud

I will take a pick of the fowler again. The blade is almost entirely dark grey now.


----------



## mattrud




----------



## jmforge

So does anyone know which if any of the fluids used to force a patina should not be used on kitchen knives because they leave a metallic taste?


----------



## RRLOVER




----------



## JohnnyChance

Mario I think that is the best version of your finger cutout I have seen to date.


----------



## TamanegiKin




----------



## HHH Knives

Wow, This is a cool thread. 

Mom dropped by today and to my surprise, She brought a pineapple upside down cake fresh out of the oven and to cook us lunch. Shes making us a middle eastern dish. Stuffed grape leaves and tabbouleh, (im sure I spelled that wrong) She brought her knife and I managed to get a few good pics. Its building a beautiful patina!


----------



## DwarvenChef

Cant wait till my daughter gets her new camera, my cell doesn't get the job done  

I haven't removed the patina from my Hiromoto HC ever and have enjoyed watching it grow with use. See what another 7 years can do to it


----------



## Avishar

Some unknown knifemaker sold me this thing, it keeps turning funny colors when I cut with it, should I throw it away?:shocked3: Can someone help me read the Kanji on the blade? :scratchhead:


----------



## Dave Martell

Avishar said:


> Some unknown knifemaker sold me this thing, it keeps turning funny colors when I cut with it, should I throw it away?:shocked3: Can someone help me read the Kanji on the blade? :scratchhead:


 

vg:


----------



## StephanFowler

Avishar said:


> Some unknown knifemaker sold me this thing, it keeps turning funny colors when I cut with it, should I throw it away?:shocked3: Can someone help me read the Kanji on the blade? :scratchhead:


 
can't make it all out but I think the first word is "monkey" and that other character must mean grinder. 
so it's made by a "grinder monkey" ;-)









just a little forged blade vs. stock removal humor. nothing to see here, move along


(btw: looks GREAT Dave)


----------



## Dave Martell

"Grinder Monkey" - that's exactly what I feel like too!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Tried to take some patina pics of my Dave Martell Suji...this is the only decent one I got so far.


----------



## El Pescador

That looks great!


----------



## JohnnyChance

The green and yellow by the spine is a reflection from my trees, not rust. Haha.


----------



## Vertigo

The dragon, about to be shipped off for some new dress shoes:


----------



## ecchef

JohnnyChance said:


> Tried to take some patina pics of my Dave Martell Suji...this is the only decent one I got so far.


 
Could be a Monet!


----------



## Lefty

New dress shoes? What do you mean by that, Vertigo?
On my "to-do" list is to rehandle mine with some beautiful Ironwood scales I got from "the good Mark".


----------



## Vertigo

Lefty said:


> New dress shoes? What do you mean by that, Vertigo?
> On my "to-do" list is to rehandle mine with some beautiful Ironwood scales I got from "the good Mark".


 
I mean, have it rehandled with some sweet redwood scales I got from Mark...!


----------



## Avishar

It appears that somehow my fingers left their mark :ninja:


----------



## Dave Martell

I had to double take trying to figure out what knife this is and then I realized - too funny!


----------



## Avishar

Are you calling this one your ugly duckling? :IMOK: Psh, you knife people and your clean patinas :knife:


----------



## Lefty

Same here! But then again, I didn't make it! :rofl2:


----------



## mhenry

Konosuke Kiritsuke shaped Gyuto White Steel


----------



## Cookin808

mhenery...how do you like that Konosuke Kiritsukue Gyuto...been contemplating that as my next purchase.


----------



## mhenry

Cookin808 said:


> mhenery...how do you like that Konosuke Kiritsukue Gyuto...been contemplating that as my next purchase.



Love it! has a slightly flatter blade than the gyuto's, but curves enough at the tip so that it dosen't dig into the cutting board, and 43mm blade height makes it feel even lighter and more nimble than the gyuto highly recommended


----------



## JohnnyChance

Nice patina. One of the few Konos that interest me.


----------



## stevenStefano

That Konosuke looks awesome. Any chance you could post a couple more pics mhenry? Is it pretty much an HD with a slightly flatter profile? Looks very interesting


----------



## TamanegiKin

My knife has got the blues.


----------



## mhenry

stevenStefano said:


> That Konosuke looks awesome. Any chance you could post a couple more pics mhenry? Is it pretty much an HD with a slightly flatter profile? Looks very interesting



Got home too late for any good lighting, will add some more pics tomorrow morn.


----------



## ecchef

By ecchef at 2011-09-25

None forced.
You can see the profile of the edge guard on the Kanemasa. :O


----------



## TamanegiKin

Here's my Gesshin Hide gyuto, the jigane has darkened slightly and the hagane is turning a nice blue 
I haven't found the jigane to be very reactive so far.


----------



## Cadillac J

^
Looks beautfiul! Makes me want a new carbon knife to start a patina all over again.


----------



## Bryan G.

Cadillac J said:


> I used to be the same...took me a year to get one, and I just got a cheap Fujiwara FKM 270 just to have one at the time. Then I started forcing myself to use as an everything knife, and I fell in love with the narrow blade. Since then, all I've really cared about is sujihikis and finding the perfect one...have a Konosuke HD 270 on order right now, but am probably going to keep the 300 too.
> 
> Give one a shot, you might just be a convert soon enough!




J I'm glad you're liking both the HD and the Suji. So you found you prefer the 270 over the 300? 270 Suji is just about the perfect everything knife if it's a good one. Pretty sweet.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## Bryan G.

StephanFowler said:


> can't make it all out but I think the first word is "monkey" and that other character must mean grinder.
> so it's made by a "grinder monkey" ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO ... Stephan is a talented comedian too. Now I want a Fowler knife and watch his standup. That was pretty funny. Careful though I think Dave got a hammer for Christmas, haha.
> 
> I love this thread. I've always found a beautiful woman the most attractive with a little something covering her. These carbons are just so beautiful. I gotta say Fowler's W2 takes a patina super fast of all shades naturally. The only problem with these forums and the great people here is I need the means to come faster to allow for my using of the different knives they make!
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Bryan
Click to expand...


----------



## Lefty

I've been using my Misono Swede a lot more, lately and it's developed a beautiful blue patina on top of the countless other patinas it has. It seems to be a really stable one, which is always a plus, too!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I love that Lefty.

Can you say what produced such a vivid blue?


----------



## JasonD

Lefty, that is beautiful! Makes me think of sunsets with the bright blues/pinks


----------



## Lefty

Yeah, it's pretty nuts! Haha
I've been cutting a lot of cured and smoked pork sausage, along with some chicken and raw and cooked beef. I'm pretty sure the bright blue is from the sausage though, because it has really developed in the past few days, it seems.


----------



## Sarge

The chicken and raw beef will certainly produce nice blue and purple-ish hues. Rare cooks meats will also or atleast less than well done will also. Killer patina if my camera skills weren't so shoddy I'd show mine but the colors never show up and the knife just looks grey


----------



## James

Lefty said:


> Yeah, it's pretty nuts! Haha
> I've been cutting a lot of cured and smoked pork sausage, along with some chicken and raw and cooked beef. I'm pretty sure the bright blue is from the sausage though, because it has really developed in the past few days, it seems.



+1 on the fatty cured meat; I cut some salami with my Takagi gyuto a few months back and turned the midsection of the knife entirely blue.


----------



## Don Nguyen

How do you get a purple patina (Dave said some yanagi's he'd seen had them).

I can get blue from blood, dark gray from mustard/a1/etc. Purple would be really really cool.


----------



## Andrew H

Lefty said:


> I've been using my Misono Swede a lot more, lately and it's developed a beautiful blue patina on top of the countless other patinas it has. It seems to be a really stable one, which is always a plus, too!



I love how the patina extends out onto the bevel, that's pretty sweet. Nice job, Lefty!


----------



## Jim

Raw fish can make a nice purple color. The various salts in cured meats I think is the culprit in the quickly forming patinas.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Duhh. I should've thought of fish when we're talking about yanagi's... :eyebrow:

Any kind in particular that works faster/stronger than the others?


----------



## Don Nguyen

Here is a patina I accidentally fumbled on!


----------



## NO ChoP!

That looks like forced paper towel pattern....


----------



## Don Nguyen

Yup!

I wasn't expecting that when I tried it at first, but I actually like it a lot. Sadly everybody knows what it is off the bat


----------



## rancho

ecchef said:


> By ecchef at 2011-09-25
> 
> None forced.
> You can see the profile of the edge guard on the Kanemasa. :O



did you take the kuro-uchi finish off the moritaka or is that a custom jobby?


----------



## ecchef

Nope. It's damascus clad...didn't come kuro-'unchi'. Bought the blade naked & had a Stefan handle fitted by Dave.


----------



## rancho

oh cool, i assumed the damascus series was stainless clad. i'd never really looked into them. also, i didnt realise it was damascus, i just thought it had a great patina lol.

looks great.


----------



## ecchef

The damascus is pattern is very subtle. And it rusts like a bastid. I got that patina cutting a bunch of pork loin.


----------



## mhenry

I thought the damascus Moritaka's were stainless?


----------



## K-Fed

A bit of light raw protien scimitar patina. It runs the length of the blade but was difficult to capture.


----------



## dePaul

Jernbolaget Eskilstuna carver, 1095-grade steel, citric acid, water, towel.






~Paul~


----------



## sachem allison

I love vintage Eskilstuna knives


----------



## VoodooMajik

Salty dog said:


>



Hey, I was hoping maybe you would be willing to go a little more in depth into how you achieved such patina?


----------



## Deckhand

VoodooMajik said:


> Hey, I was hoping maybe you would be willing to go a little more in depth into how you achieved such patina?


Salty quote,"I forced it. Litterally used a paint brush and a concoction of raw and cooked blood."

Anything beyond that he would need to elaborate. Hope that helps.


----------



## VoodooMajik

Yeah I caught that, Was wondering if he dripped the blood down the blade, or just painted it on roughly or whats up with that. thanks though


----------



## Justin0505

Got a new toy from Mario (RRLOVER) . Watanabe honesuki in blue steel. It had pretty awesome patina on it when I got it, but it needed some work on the blade road and edge so it ended up with a shiney virgin polish. Afterwards, It demolished its first of many chickens in my hands and then got a shower of hot water and vinegar. 
Here's a pic of the fresh patina and a gallery link below. I think that Mario's custom handle is even more stunning than the blade. 





https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/WatanabeHonesukiPatinaHandle

Thanks Mario!


----------



## heirkb

Damn. That's an awesome patina.


----------



## Justin0505

heirkb said:


> Damn. That's an awesome patina.



Thanks man, that stone you sold me gave it an awesome kasumi finish and I think helped the patina set differently in the jigane and hagane.


----------



## Salty dog

I don't know if I posted this one or not. If so I apologize in advance.


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## Peco

JohnnyChance said:


>



Looking great


----------



## RRLOVER

Justin0505 said:


> Got a new toy from Mario (RRLOVER) . Watanabe honesuki in blue steel. It had pretty awesome patina on it when I got it, but it needed some work on the blade road and edge so it ended up with a shiney virgin polish. Afterwards, It demolished its first of many chickens in my hands and then got a shower of hot water and vinegar.
> Here's a pic of the fresh patina and a gallery link below. I think that Mario's custom handle is even more stunning than the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/WatanabeHonesukiPatinaHandle
> 
> Thanks Mario!




I am glad it has a good home,to bad that palm shrunk on the handle.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce




----------



## Kyle

I know, it's not a kitchen knife, but I started to develop this patina after using my pocket knife for my steak last night. This is a Spyderco Caly 3.5 Super Blue with Hitachi blue steel. It's a cool little knife!


----------



## Lucretia

Having a real hard time getting photos, but here's the whole knife before patina:






And here's what it's starting to look like:






Between the color and the damascus, it looks like a peacock feather.


----------



## heirkb

Wow, looks awesome!


----------



## Candlejack

That is just hot.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Sweet! I love the crazy patinas.


----------



## kalaeb

I know I have posted these before, but never in this thread:

DT Mystery Carbon:





J.Jones Cleaver:


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

My first attempt at forcing a patina. Stephan Fowler gyuto, above the Mario Gyuto.


----------



## Crothcipt

When I first started reading this forum I was in love with this thread. I have been wanting to post a pic. 

When I got this one to turn blue I wasn't even trying. I pulled a piece of chicken off the grill with the blade, and cut. I am not sure if I blued the blade itself or the patina just came out this way.






sorry for the bad cell phone pic. I'm having problems with my main comp. atm. I broke the tip off about a mo. ago, I fixed the tip last night and these are before pics. I will show a after pic when she gets back from getting new shoes.:helicop:

This is my Tanaka 150 err 145 petty I got off of ebay. (not all of my ebay buys has been bad, thank god.:bat:


----------



## Iceman91

Rader 10 inch gyuto. Wish i knew how to imbed pics. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7193694916/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7197431056/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7197445678/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7197446984/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7197450206/


----------



## Korin_Mari

Ahh I love people who embrace the beauty of rust, or as the Japanese called it wabi-sabi.


----------



## Crothcipt

Korin_Mari said:


> Ahh I love people who embrace the beauty of rust, or as the Japanese called it wabi-sabi.


lol, funny one Mari

Nice pics Iceman. what were you cutting? Only reason I ask is because, it looks like some bad rust on the beginning and end of the motion.


----------



## BobCat

Iceman91 said:


> Rader 10 inch gyuto. Wish i knew how to imbed pics.



Using Flickr: Navigate to your photo and click on the "Actions" drop down menu and choose "view all sizes". I usually pick a medium size like 500. Click your desired size, then right click in the photo and choose "copy image address". Paste this URL in the Insert Image menu on the forum and uncheck the box that reads "retrieve remote file and reference locally". Upload and you are done. Easy peasy. :hatsoff:


----------



## Iceman91

Crothcipt said:


> lol, funny one Mari
> 
> Nice pics Iceman. what were you cutting? Only reason I ask is because, it looks like some bad rust on the beginning and end of the motion.



The most recent things i cut were pineapple and some pork loin. That isn't rust, but the pineapple gave it a darker and yellowish patina, which does look like rust in the pics but not in person. 

Mike


----------



## ecchef




----------



## Candlejack

ecchef said:


> View attachment 7392
> View attachment 7393
> View attachment 7394
> View attachment 7395



That's just beautiful


----------



## Cadillac J

Daaaamn, Dave's O1 takes the most electric blue/purple patina I've ever seen.


----------



## DK chef

Maxim sent me a knife with directly orders to use and abuse it at work  so i did, i had never heard about it or seen it before, it´s a Kato 150mm Petty.

great knife to use in pro kitchen i have to say, i liked it a lot, and after a couple of hours it got some patina.

it´s a iphone picture so the quality is not the best


----------



## add

SKD patina:


----------



## Crothcipt

Chef that looks like you held the back end over the burner for a few min. Very nice.


----------



## ecchef

That was taken on a cloudy day, so it isn't just the reflection of a blue sky either.


----------



## RiffRaff

Shigefusa gyuto.


----------



## mhenry

Nice patina, thats such a cool knife, why don't I have one?




add said:


> SKD patina:


----------



## chinacats

RiffRaff said:


> Shigefusa gyuto.View attachment 7500
> View attachment 7501



What is it with the Shig's that give them the crazy scattering of colors? Looks almost like it is has a light damascus pattern.


----------



## obtuse

mhenry said:


> Nice patina, thats such a cool knife, why don't I have one?



everyone should have one


----------



## Iceman91




----------



## JohnnyChance

Very cool.


----------



## Vertigo

_*That*_ is a freaking patina right there. Nice job Iceman.


----------



## Eamon Burke

That's groovy


----------



## Eamon Burke

I should go ahead and put this in the archive before I forget.





Mike Davis Gyuto, one day of use. W2.


----------



## chinacats

Iceman91 said:


>



Very nice patina, and good quality pics as well...love to see the whole blade


----------



## Justin0505

Beef blood?


----------



## Iceman91

Justin0505 said:


> Beef blood?



Yes sir, put a coating of beef blood on it then wrapped it in plastic wrap for 10-15 minutes. It didn't take to the rest of the blade that had a solid natural patina going so its only on the heel and bolster

Mike


----------



## Mike Davis

That looks awesome, i really dig how you did that.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

What a great thread,enjoyed going through it,some of the forced patina's look good.


----------



## Iceman91

Mike Davis said:


> That looks awesome, i really dig how you did that.



Thanks Mike, im trying to decide if i want to clean off the natural patina and force the beef blood patina on the whole blade. I like them both!


----------



## Crothcipt

Iceman91 said:


> Thanks Mike, im trying to decide if i want to clean off the natural patina and force the beef blood patina on the whole blade. I like them both!



Yep it is always a push pull thing. Buy another and have one of each.:headbang::mustache:


----------



## Messy Jesse

How about blackish grey?


----------



## Lucretia

Fun with mustard:

​


----------



## heldentenor

Marko 52100?


----------



## Justin0505

heldentenor said:


> Marko 52100?


 
Thats my guess too.
Whatever it is, it sure looks cool! That's the most colorful mustard patina Ive seen.


----------



## JasonD

That is the most multi-colored mustard finish I've ever seen. Mine always turn out grey or yellowish. Did you use different mustards or a mustard mix? Either way, it looks awesome!


----------



## Lucretia

heldentenor said:


> Marko 52100?



Yes.


​



Just store-brand dijon mustard.

It really changes color as the light changes:

​


----------



## Andrew H

What did you apply it with?


----------



## labor of love

thats the best mustard patina ever!


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

I'm guessing bubble-wrap? Looks fitting for such a fine instrument of culinary death .


----------



## Dave Martell

labor of love said:


> thats the best mustard patina ever!



Yup - that's what I'm thinking too


----------



## Lucretia

Thanks, guys! I was rather pleased with it.



Andrew H said:


> What did you apply it with?



Virgin's tears and a unicorn horn. :justkidding:

Actually, just used my finger. 4 applications of mustard on each side.


----------



## ecchef

I'm gonna try leaving one between two pieces of honeycomb tripe for a week.


----------



## sachem allison

Lucretia said:


> Thanks, guys! I was rather pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Virgin's tears and a unicorn horn. :justkidding:
> 
> Actually, just used my finger. 4 applications of mustard on each side.



if you got magic fingers like that, we need to talk and bring the virgin........ what the heck, bring the unicorn too.


----------



## Tristan

Lucretia said:


> Thanks, guys! I was rather pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Virgin's tears and a unicorn horn. :justkidding:
> 
> Actually, just used my finger. 4 applications of mustard on each side.



That's really pretty! The same Dijon mustard on 4 applications? You just left it to cure, wiped off and reapplied a new overlap layer? Gonna give it a go on my masamoto once you give a peek into your secret techniques!


----------



## Andrew H

Lucretia said:


> Thanks, guys! I was rather pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Virgin's tears and a unicorn horn. :justkidding:
> 
> Actually, just used my finger. 4 applications of mustard on each side.



Nice even pattern, well done.


----------



## Lucretia

Michael Rader has an incredible mustard finish on some of his knives, and he says he uses Wayne Goddard's mustard finish. I googled Wayne Goddard and found this--then it was just a matter of following the directions. Mr. Goddard prefers regular mustard to dijon because it's less runny. The mustard I used was some that I'd pulled out of the refrigerator for being way out of date--no other reason behind the selection.

As far as the color goes--I've got a 52100 ZK that is getting its final layer of mustard this morning. It's showing a lot of blue, too.


----------



## Lucretia

Decided to redo the patina on my little ZK with Wayne Goddard's mustard finish.

Start with a scrubbed knife and some mustard. This mustard was just some old stuff that got pulled out of the refrigerator during a cleaning:

​
And blop on some mustard with your finger. Leave some open spaces--don't completely cover the knife:

​
Go away and do something else for a couple of hours. Don't panic when you come back and see this:

​
Just wash it off and rub lightly with a little steel wool. Wayne Goddard recommends 00000; all I could find was 0000, so I used that. 

​
Repeat on the other side. Now back to the first side--blop on some more mustard.

​
2 hours, rinse, scrub lightly with steel wool. Starting to see some blue:

​
Repeat on other side--back to the first side and--you've got it--more mustard. Going for a finer pattern this time around, so instead of generic blobs, I put an array of smaller dots of mustard. 

​
2 hours, rinse, scrub lightly with steel wool:

​
And one more time:



​

Clean it well, oil it up, and you're done. This is a fairly light patina so not sure how well it will hold up, but it's easy enough to scrub it off and try again.


----------



## chinacats

Thanks for the WIP!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## stereo.pete

chinacats said:


> Thanks for the WIP!!! :doublethumbsup:



+1


----------



## Dieter01

+2


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Patient lady... 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## K-Fed

Some fresh chicken breast patina on my Dave Martell restored/ re-handled vintage sabatier. I don't bring this one to work often. The second time I brought it some knuckle head bent the tip on it a bit and I had to spend some time on the stones fixing my baby =(, but it is one of the best cutters, and by far the most sexy knife I own and I can't bring myself to keep her cooped up at home all the time.


----------



## DK chef

some work knives i use


----------



## SpikeC

Those look like happy knives!


----------



## RiffRaff

My own Shig is kitaeji and has a very different patina. I use this one mostly for vegetarian cooking (no meat slicing at all) and wonder if that's the reason it took on such a different color and pattern. . . ?


----------



## DK chef

Riffraff, i can see a big difference when i slice red meat, the patina gets much darker so i think you are right. might be the kitaeji, im using mine at work so they get contact with all kind of products.


----------



## ecchef

Mike Davis vs. red onion & tomato.




Kanesoh vs. short ribs.


----------



## JasonD

Wow, those black spots on the Mike Davis look like meteor craters or burn marks or something, haha.


----------



## Crothcipt

lol I would say you did the tomato's first got some on your hands. Then cut the onions at about half way you touched the second half of the onion, causing a reaction with all 3.


----------



## ecchef

Senior moment. Left the seeds and tomato snot on the blade whilst doing something else. Looked ok, so I flipped it over and did the other side.:angel2:

Onions filled on the bare spots.

Hmm. Didn't realize how patchy my lawn looks.


----------



## sachem allison

not so much the patchy lawn as the dandelions.lol


----------



## Candlejack

DK chef said:


> Riffraff, i can see a big difference when i slice red meat, the patina gets much darker so i think you are right. might be the kitaeji, im using mine at work so they get contact with all kind of products.




Really awesome patina, btw, check your Marienlyst mail!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Another Mike Davis

https://picasaweb.google.com/109883763561667281198/NikonTransfer2#5761062588516346130


----------



## Jim

The Ino keeps getting better!


----------



## stereo.pete

I love that picture Jim, not to mention the knife is badass as well.


----------



## Jim

Thanks Pete!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Beautiful knife with a great patina Jim. Love the profile and the handle.


----------



## Candlejack

Testing a new way to create a patina on my Gesshin Ginga
Sadly my camera doesn't pick up the beautiful colors
Step one, i'm gonna need a few more repetitions, early progress and i'll have to work on my camera-work
I wonder if it's going to end up looking good or plain awful
























Edit: Got some pics that were a little better atleast


----------



## Justin0505

Looks good, what did you use?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Jim said:


> The Ino keeps getting better!



THAT's a nice handle! And the yellowish wood (which wood is it?) contrasts really well with the patina blues.



Candlejack said:


> Testing a new way to create a patina on my Gesshin Ginga



Maybe he's pioneering the shaving cream technique?


----------



## Crothcipt

I was thinking leave the onions on the blade for a while look. Or just put your tennis shoe on the blade with mustard. (jk, looks cool)


----------



## Candlejack

Crothcipt said:


> I was thinking leave the onions on the blade for a while look. Or just put your tennis shoe on the blade with mustard. (jk, looks cool)



Winner with the onions. Chopped up a few onions, and put buried the blade in them, it's going to need a few more repetitions though


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Good idea, and could give you a really nice geometrical pattern.


----------



## narcnh

I actually did that by accident with my new Yamawaku gyuto. I cut up some onions and left the juice on the blade for a few minutes. When I went to clean it, there was this pattern of discoloration. I panicked and scrubbed it off, before I realized what it was. Duh. It began as a dull reddish brown (kind of looked like rust, which is why I panicked), but underneath it was a pretty, almost iridescent blue. From the pics, it looks like that's a color that a lot of folks shoot for. The next morning, I took the chopped up onions out of the fridge (I was prepping the night before), and buried the blade in them. But, this time there was very little change. So, I think it works best with fresh-cut, juicy onions. Don't let them dry out at all.

Waiting for the next time I chop some up to try again. And, BTW, it was somewhat of a geometric pattern.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

It's not my knife, but I thought I'd share a pic of the patina on Son's Dragonslayer gyuto.


----------



## Jim

Cutty Sharp said:


> THAT's a nice handle! And the yellowish wood (which wood is it?) contrasts really well with the patina blues.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's pioneering the shaving cream technique?



The handle is by Stefan with Cooks Pine. Thanks!

That looks great Rick.


----------



## Justin0505

Here's one of Rick's babies from his current Harner passaround:
(http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6798-Harner-Kiritsuke-Gyuto-Passaround)


----------



## eshua

Almost don't want to post with some of your guys amazing colors, but new phone is still fun to play with so here it goes.


----------



## Mitbud

Candlejack said:


> Winner with the onions. Chopped up a few onions, and put buried the blade in them, it's going to need a few more repetitions though



I am trying that next.


----------



## DwarvenChef

eshua said:


> Almost don't want to post with some of your guys amazing colors, but new phone is still fun to play with so here it goes.



Those look great


----------



## chinacats

eshua said:


> Almost don't want to post with some of your guys amazing colors, but new phone is still fun to play with so here it goes.



Looking good--my ignorance, but what knives are they--don't recognize all the kanji's?


----------



## eshua

Good Question. All 4 of my single bevel knives were hand me downs from Mr. Kazu, my elderly sushi chef. He retired last year, and over the course of my 5 years at sushi I accumulated a few of his old ones. 

Pretty sure the square symbol on the back of my slicers are for Mr Doi. 
Light should mean hayate light??? 
the other is numbered 51....of which run i have no idea.
The kanji towards the tip on the front face of my shorter slicer shows Mr Kazu's name.
As to the aji and the usuba...I have no idea...the younger Asian guys I work with are bad with phonetic characters, so I was told is was something about snow or mountains or something.

Anyone out there who knows more feel free to chime in.


----------



## bieniek

Eshua, you are one lucky guy to have worked with such a master. 

I mean, not everyone who bought hayate or even light, used the knife as it should be done. 

Great.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

eshua said:


> Good Question. All 4 of my single bevel knives were hand me downs from Mr. Kazu
> Pretty sure the square symbol on the back of my slicers are for Mr Doi.
> Light should mean hayate light???
> the other is numbered 51....of which run i have no idea.
> The kanji towards the tip on the front face of my shorter slicer shows Mr Kazu's name.
> As to the aji and the usuba...I have no idea...the younger Asian guys I work with are bad with phonetic characters, so I was told is was something about snow or mountains or something. Anyone out there who knows more feel free to chime in.



There aren't any phonetic characters on those knives: no katagana or hiragana, just all kanji. I can tell you that the middle one is a Suisin, though, and says 'Suisin Seijikou'. I don't know what seijikou means. Maybe someone else does?



eshua said:


>


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

*Suisin 27 cm HC sujihiki*


----------



## schanop

I think seijikou (seiji steel) also means blue steel. Doi's Hayate line as well as its light sibling are usually blue #2.



Cutty Sharp said:


> There aren't any phonetic characters on those knives: no katagana or hiragana, just all kanji. I can tell you that the middle one is a Suisin, though, and says 'Suisin Seijikou'. I don't know what seijikou means. Maybe someone else does?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Pensacola Tiger said:


> *Suisin 27 cm HC sujihiki*


 Yup - the first two are the Suisin kanji. The second two... hmm, well the second of them can be pronounced as 'jou' and mean top among other things!



schanop said:


> I think seijikou (seiji steel) also means blue steel. Doi's Hayate line as well as its light sibling are usually blue #2.



Absolutely - I think you're right. &#38738; is blue, usually pronounced 'ao' and &#37628; is steel. &#20108; is of course 2, so this is blue #2 by Suisin.


----------



## Zwiefel

Not nearly so cool as the ones you guys have posted....but after a little exposure to tomatoes, limes, ginger, and some fruit a patina is starting to form on the gengetsu:








this is pretty cool though...patina on the spine:


----------



## Candlejack

Zwiefel said:


> Not nearly so cool as the ones you guys have posted....but after a little exposure to tomatoes, limes, ginger, and some fruit a patina is starting to form on the gengetsu:



Love this one.


----------



## sashae

Doesn't highlight the great edge Dave threw on this Beatty for me, but it's developing really nicely.


----------



## Taz575

Finally got some pics!! This is my Tanaka Sekiso Blue Damascus 240mm gyuto:


























I cut an onion, potatoes, carrots with this, which started to turn the blade blue/purple/gold. Once the pot roast came out of the oven and rested, I sliced it with this knife and then laid pieces down on the board, put the knife on top of the pieces and covered the knife with more pieces for a few minutes. It has a lot of blue near the edge, and gold/red on the upper part of the knife. Any tips to get better pics??


----------



## Crothcipt

I would say some kind of filter on the outside pics. But I am about 10 yrs. out of date on photography. You got some great color on the cardboard.


----------



## K-Fed

I used one of the filters on intagram to highlight this pic. I took it a while ago but just caved to the intagram thing.


----------



## JasonD

Despite the instagram :justkidding:, that's a nice patina. Does it have that purple in person or is that from the filter?


----------



## K-Fed

There is Definately some purple in there. There is a little pink too that didn't show up well. It's a raw chicken hot water rinse patina.


----------



## Huaya - Lucy Lu

K-Fed said:


> There is Definately some purple in there. There is a little pink too that didn't show up well. It's a raw chicken hot water rinse patina.



Do NOT like this blue on knives. Knives for cutting something maybe food, but with this kind of blue, i can but only use it to chopping wood. :scared4:


----------



## ecchef

Huaya - Lucy Lu said:


> Do NOT like this blue on knives. Knives for cutting something maybe food, but with this kind of blue, i can but only use it to chopping wood. :scared4:



Please elaborate......:dontknow:


----------



## HHH Knives

Heres the best pictures of a pitina I have ever been able to capture! This is a O-1 Butch Harner Blade.


----------



## K-Fed

Zakuri gyuto after cleaning up 30 lbs of farm raised trout. 






and before I catch any flack for removing the KU finish from the gyuto I tried forcing a patina on it with some warm vinegar and it stripped the finish s0o0o0o I polished it up a bit with some wet dry paper and diamond compound. much less reactive with a good polish on it.


----------



## skewed

K-fed-

Is that a super blue Zakuri? The edge steel sure doesn't that much of patina. I have a Zakura 210 petty in super blue. Haven't used it very much and it shows almost zero signs of patina.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## schanop

K-Fed said:


> s0o0o0o I polished it up a bit with some wet dry paper and diamond compound. much less reactive with a good polish on it.



That was my observation too, better polish on Zakuri aoichiko both hagane and jigane, less reactive on food it is.


----------



## K-Fed

skewed said:


> K-fed-
> 
> Is that a super blue Zakuri? The edge steel sure doesn't that much of patina. I have a Zakura 210 petty in super blue. Haven't used it very much and it shows almost zero signs of patina.
> 
> Cheers,
> rj



It's the blue 1 gyuto. The reactivity of the core is pretty minimal in my experience.


----------



## bieniek

only on the new one handle is shiny...


----------



## Justin0505

Such an amazing knife and, oh yeah, 01 takes a pretty nice patina...









More pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/MartelGyutoPatina?authkey=Gv1sRgCI-_nbu2msTMZA


----------



## JasonD

That's some really beautiful photo work, Justin. Especially considering how hard it is to get good patinas on camera.


----------



## Justin0505

JasonD said:


> That's some really beautiful photo work, Justin. Especially considering how hard it is to get good patinas on camera.



Thanks! Although its not hard once you figure out the lighting and angles: natural sunlight from a window a few feet away. You actually don't want the light to be too intense as your image will be all highlights and shadows. Some times a bounce / reflector (just a white poster board) is really handy if you put it opposite of the window / behind the knife. Then you shoot at a bit of an angle to capture the patina and make it so that the only thing reflecting in the blade is the blank white reflector.

So in this case, I just sat the knife on the seat of a leather, bar-height chair and set the chair facing the window. Then I propped the poster board up on the back of the chair. 

The last trick is to set your camera to under-expose the shot. Most cameras will look at a seen like this and try to expose the shot so that the black chair and the dark handle are fully exposed, but this will "blow out" / over expose the blade.
So, see what your camera "wants" to shoot at, then manually adjust either the shutter speed or the aperture to a bigger number. If your camera doesn't have a manual setting mode, then it probably has some sort of exposure compensation (might have to dig though some menus or *UGH* read the manual). You want to move the exposure compensation to the "-" side a step or 2. Knowing how much you need to under-expose the image comes from good ol' trial and error.


----------



## Jmadams13

Kinda hard to see because of crappy iPhone pic, but here is my Tojiro IDK 210 with the KU finished removed. I polished it up today removing all old patina, then made dinner. This blue is from warm med rare duck breast, that I didn't wash the juice off until my girlfriend and I were done eating


----------



## Keith Sinclair

This ques. been asked alot on this thread,thats a great looking patina Justin,how did you achieve it?


----------



## chinacats

this is my kikuichi slicer...


----------



## chinacats

Sab nogent chef's...


----------



## schanop

Just an old school KS


----------



## turbochef422

I love this knife


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## bathonuk

Suisin Densho 270mm White #1 Yanagiba


----------



## maxim




----------



## eaglerock

Beautiful :eek2:

Here is my Masamoto


----------



## rdm_magic

Some real nice patinas in here guys, makes me ashamed of the ones I have. Might have to do some experiments


----------



## snowbrother

Here is my Konosuke Fujiyama white 1 Yanagiba










Thanks to a crappy camera, it didn't come out as well as I would have hoped, ah well, worth a shot.


----------



## bieniek




----------



## bieniek

Ooooooops you can see my heel missing 

:dontknow:


----------



## bieniek

bathonuk said:


> Suisin Densho 270mm White #1 Yanagiba



Hey I know that one from somewhere! Is it working well for you?


----------



## gentlecook

bieniek said:


> Ooooooops you can see my heel missing
> 
> :dontknow:



but cant be seen thrice broken tip =)

really beauty strong knife!


----------



## bathonuk

bieniek said:


> Hey I know that one from somewhere! Is it working well for you?



Hey Bieniek. I liked it but now it's polished again.


----------



## bieniek

gentlecook said:


> but cant be seen thrice broken tip =)
> 
> really beauty strong knife!



Because I need the tip sharp so I just sharpen over it  Usually little bit breaks off after every sharpening


----------



## Notaskinnychef

wow, so many cool looking patinas. I am REALLY tempted to do it to my freshly arrived carbonext. The knive is a great cutter but visually its pretty drab and that mustard walkthrough looks like a great thing for me to do today while im cleaning up the rest of the house....someone, push me over the edge and tell me to 


EDIT: Due to the carbonext having some rust resistance, will that change how this works/result? Or will it just take a bit longer per application?


----------



## Notaskinnychef

damn, was too late to add another edit, but would the blood method work better than mustard? sorry I looked around the web for answers but couldnt find anything that was more specific to my knife. Thanks


----------



## DeepCSweede

I have found that blood gives a much deeper blue, while the mustard I used gave more of a greyish color.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

well the blood does seem quite appealing too, my main concern is the fact that my knife is semi-stainless, will it look at crappy lol


----------



## schanop

Initial patina on a Shig yo-gyuto.


----------



## tk59

Anyone else notice that fresh coconuts give instant blue/purple patina?


----------



## Jmadams13

Huh... I'll need to play around with that. Any steel in particular you've noticed it on?


----------



## Vertigo

tk59 said:


> Anyone else notice that fresh coconuts give instant blue/purple patina?


Suppose it's not too late to hit the supermarket. BRB LOL.


----------



## airplay355

Seriously, picking up a coconut tomorrow. Wifey loves them so win win


----------



## tk59

Whatever this Heath Besch passaround is made out of just turned blue on contact with coconut. I'm guessing it's W2.


----------



## tk59

I just tried W2, a couple flavors of white 1, AS and Shig steel. The only one that didn't seem to turn blue very quickly was the Fujiwara Teruyasu white 1. I have no idea what the difference is. Polish maybe?


----------



## Chuckles

Konosuke Fujiyamas action shot. Been wanting to post this for a while.


----------



## Crothcipt

excellent pic chuckles.


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## eto

JohnnyChance said:


>



thats a pretty one Johnny.


----------



## Chuckles

Johnny, what are you cutting that is cleaning the patina off? Brie and Avocados are the ones that do it for me.


----------



## Jmadams13

On my whites, I find that raw salmon and raw turnips clean off the blue patina. It's like a ever changing skyscape, changes daily. I love it


----------



## JohnnyChance

The patina is there, it just isn't that colorful. Probably because I cut the majority of my items in that area.


----------



## Chuckles

BTW - I am now totally overboard. Just realized I am recognizing knives by their kanji. And at three sheets! Nice Shig Johnny.


----------



## bathonuk

awesome It looks like some kind of galaxy


----------



## jeff1

I just got a 1303 cleaver and am going to mess around with a patina but what is the sticky grey layer at the top of the cleaver and whats the best way to get rid of it.


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## schanop

Sweet dragon, Nick.


----------



## dmccurtis

Nice. Nice lens, too.


----------



## Sambal

Wow! Just viewed all 30 screen pages of this thread in one go. Man, now I "got joo-joo eyeballs!" I wondered if heat can be a factor in creating a patina. Say wrapping the blade in a piece of cloth with whatever substance that are being used, mustard, vinegar, meat, blood, tomatoes, etc, and then holding a hairdryer to the wrapped up blade. Or something like that. Would there be X-treme Patina then? Is there a danger that the heat might affect the steel adversely? If so at what temperatures?


----------



## bathonuk

Just try to cut tomato and then hot tomato,you'll see the difference


----------



## Lefty

The Dragon sure does pick up a great patina, doesn't it? I'd say other than W2, it's the most blue patina I get.


----------



## bieniek

just cut a hot chicken.


----------



## Zwiefel

Sambal said:


> Wow! Just viewed all 30 screen pages of this thread in one go. Man, now I "got joo-joo eyeballs!" I wondered if heat can be a factor in creating a patina. Say wrapping the blade in a piece of cloth with whatever substance that are being used, mustard, vinegar, meat, blood, tomatoes, etc, and then holding a hairdryer to the wrapped up blade. Or something like that. Would there be X-treme Patina then? Is there a danger that the heat might affect the steel adversely? If so at what temperatures?



Hair dryer won't affect the steel. need to get to several hundred degrees to affect even the heat treatment on steel...can't remember the exact number though.


----------



## rob_p

Dont look too bad for my cell phone:


----------



## K-Fed

Tried to get one of the fowler scimitar after trimming/portioning a strip loin and cutting chicken breasts for chx Marsala. It's got a bunch of blues and purples, but no such luck. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Jmadams13

Not really blue, but funky non the less. ODC perma-patina with what I think was lime juice splatters from tonight. 






I've said it before, and I'll say I again. I LOVE this American Grinding I bought from Lefty...


----------



## Justin0505

Sambal said:


> Wow! Just viewed all 30 screen pages of this thread in one go. Man, now I "got joo-joo eyeballs!" I wondered if heat can be a factor in creating a patina. Say wrapping the blade in a piece of cloth with whatever substance that are being used, mustard, vinegar, meat, blood, tomatoes, etc, and then holding a hairdryer to the wrapped up blade. Or something like that. Would there be X-treme Patina then? Is there a danger that the heat might affect the steel adversely? If so at what temperatures?



You're on the right track, I've tried the hair dryer or little portable space heater before. So far, the best results that I get are when you heat the blade steel up FIRST. Even just using hot tap water works pretty well. Water transfers heat much faster than air does. Heat a blade up under hot tap water, then cut hot, very rare beef, let dry for a few seconds, then rinse (under hot water again) and repeat.


----------



## scott6452

Catcheside feather day 1 of use, cut lots of lamb :biggrin:


----------



## Justin0505

Beautiful! Will's damy is the most patina-loving steel I've ever used.


----------



## mc2442

That Catcheside is sexy!


----------



## augerpro

Cool!


----------



## tgraypots

patinated L6


----------



## Jim

Nice Tom! What have you been cutting?


----------



## tgraypots

just chicken and vegetables Jim. I do like L6.


----------



## K-Fed

Chicken does leave a nice electric blue patina doesn't it.


----------



## Justin0505

tgraypots said:


> just chicken and vegetables Jim. I do like L6.



Nice! Is that one of your own creations Tom?


----------



## tgraypots

yep, a 240 I spent way too much time on, but I like it. it has some dents and boogers but works really well.


----------



## K-Fed

tgraypots said:


> yep, a 240 I spent way too much time on, but I like it. it has some dents and boogers but works really well.



More pictures please?


----------



## tgraypots

it's all I got


----------



## Dave Martell

Looks great Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## K Williams

Jim said:


> Love that carbon blush- so hard to get a great photo. Here is a feeble attempt.



What's the model name & shape of that knife? Thanks.


----------



## Jim

K Williams said:


> What's the model name & shape of that knife? Thanks.



a 270 Ichimonji Kiritsuke
I no longer have it and regret it greatly.


----------



## stereo.pete

tgraypots said:


> it's all I got



Tom,

Great work, I love the profile!


----------



## tgraypots

Thanks Dave! Pete, it's basically a KS with a little more height at the heel. Thanks!


----------



## Justin0505

Wow, nice work Tom! It looks awesome.


----------



## K-Fed

My martell re handled misono.


----------



## Tatletz

Hi guys, just wondering if there is a way to prevent the formation of patina on carbon steel blade if at all possible? Some of the posted photos are really cool, but out of interest decided to ask you. Any advice will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## K-Fed

Tatletz said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if there is a way to prevent the formation of patina on carbon steel blade if at all possible? Some of the posted photos are really cool, but out of interest decided to ask you. Any advice will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!



I don't think there is really a way to prevent patina aside from coating it with lacquer or never using it on reactive foods may take longer to form a patina. If patina isn't really your thing it's not very difficult to simply polish it away everyday or so but I would think most here would agree that many carbon blades are more food friendly after a solid patina has formed( no stinking, discoloring of foods, metallic flavor transfer, resistance to rust )


----------



## Tatletz

Thank you K-Fed and Boots, much obliged. Just one more thing, is it better to force a patina or just leave it to develop over time.
Kind regards!


----------



## Lefty

The question for the ages....

In all seriousness, it comes down to what you prefer. I've done both, and like both. I forced a patina on my Misono Dragon, and it gave a nice starting point for a natural patina to work off of. I found it took a blade that many find reactive and made it really easy to deal with. However, my Harner in W2 I've let develop a natural patina, and it's really cool to see transform into what it has/decides to become. 

I'm currently using a ZKramer that has been through lots of use, and man is the patina stable! If you're a pro,I say let it develop naturally, since the sheer volume if product cut will make for a nice and quick forming patina. If you change your mind, you can always force one afterwards.


----------



## JohnnyChance

The ZK is also 52100 which is very stable after a patina. Only downside is that you don't get those awesome blues and purples for very long with 52100.


----------



## Tatletz

Thank you Lefty and JohnyChance, very kind of you. All information is highly appreciated!


----------



## Justin0505

Gesshin Ginga custom honyaki 230mm in White#2....
When I first removed the protective lacquer and started using it and letting it develop patina, I was too busy cutting to stop and take pictures along the way. It ended up with a nice, stable, dark, fairly even patina, but nothing too jazzy. So, I recently returned it to mirror polish and then let the natural patina process start over again. The follow pics are from about a week of heavy use on just about everything, but lots of beef, turkey, and pork all both raw and cooked. 
This is probably the craziest patina I've ever seen on one of my knives. Aside from tweeking exposure levels correcting white bal a bit, I really didn't do much to the photos: the colors really are that crazy in person (in the right light). The thing that really gets me though is how layered and dimensional it is... i don't know how well it came across in pictures, but it changes depending on the angle and direction of light. Almost like the illusion of really opalescent burled wood. In some places you can see that the harder and softer tempered steel took patina differently, following the hamon.
Here are a couple teasers, but I'd recommend clicking the full gallery:
gallery: https://picasaweb.google.com/117600618285187025883/GingaPatina#


----------



## Mike9

That's beautiful Justin - My Goodell is starting to blue, but it'll take a while to really take effect. Yeah proteins do work some magic :knife:


----------



## Justin0505

Yeah, protein is key, but in this case i think it was alternating between protein and then acidic veg and fruit that caused the layering. The acid and fiber would remove some of the patina and then that section would re-react with the protein the next time around.


----------



## El Pescador

Beautiful knife Justin!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Very nice.


----------



## franzb69

wow on that patina!


----------



## sharkbite111

That looks so sweet!!!

Chris


----------



## TB_London

Bad photo but awesome knife


----------



## Justin0505

ooo perrddy.... what is it? Knife? Steel? Patina forming ingredients?


----------



## TB_London

It's a custom butcheryesque type knife 15n20 and cs70 clad 52100 forged integral made by Shane Dent a UK maker who usually does bowie's and hunting knives but i talked him into giving a kitchen knife a try. The cladding happened as i was after a forged integral after seeing some others that Shane had done, but he didn't have any steel thick enough so forge welded some of what he had together. Kind of a low contrast damascus giving a hamon like appearance Still working out if the handle needs slimming as it seems oversized compared to my other knives but i'm giving it time to see what it's like in use.

All it's cut is meat, beef and pork primarily seems overkill on a Chicken...


----------



## SpikeC

Love the look!


----------



## zitangy

Mike Davis 1st Experimental Deba 52100 steel Light blueish purple adn gray patina with 45 minutes of use. Strange at an angle teh mirros shine is still there...


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## turbochef422

A couple of vintage sabs


----------



## TB_London

Nice, the au ritz has an almost suminigashi pattern to it


----------



## Troy G

Some very beautiful knives, people. I just got a Kato awhile back and I thought about forcing versus letting it happen. I am just a home cook so it will likely take a awhile to really get something happening. I have a little blue and purple starting to form.


----------



## olpappy

Yusuke white steel gyuto in use about a year.


----------



## rdm_magic

Nice patina, nasty chip


----------



## slowtyper

GF made me eat this outside





Unfortunate plastic bag fold looks like a big chip


----------



## Jmadams13

I'd make you et it outside too, lol. That craps gross.

Nive patina BTW. What knife is that?


----------



## Justin0505

What, the gf doesn't like the smell of rotten onion and moldy socks? No accounting for taste... although it does seem appropriate to eat a durian over the hot vent from an AC compressor. 
What's the knife? Looks vintage American.


----------



## slowtyper

Justin0505 said:


> although it does seem appropriate to eat a durian over the hot vent from an AC compressor.
> What's the knife? Looks vintage American.


Thanks for noticing...I was cracking up at that. We don't have a table on our shared patio. Must have looked strange to see some guy hunched over a compressor eating that.

Says Dexter, Southbridge Mass on the blade. The handle says 45a10h, which is still a model number they use today on current knives. I'd love to know how old this knife is.


----------



## franzb69

if you guys think that stinks, imagine what this mabolo fruit smells like:






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diospyros_blancoi

this stuff reeks! we have a tree here and i hate the stuff.


----------



## Zwiefel

Warming up the steel improves the adoption of a patina.....






Eyeglasses are paticipating....














Mustard dots are making an appearance.





Nice patina....thanks HHH!





European cultured butter for intensity.











Table full of stuff for KKF members....awaiting instructions.


----------



## smilesenpai

Can this be done to SS?
Knives are cooler than I thought!


----------



## smilesenpai

Nice job. 
What does they red wine and soda do? How long did you leave it each application?
Ta.


----------



## smilesenpai

Wow! Heaps of brilliant work.
After 20 straight pages, I cant wait anymore. :viking:
Let me get this correct. Patina is a good kind of oxidization which protects the blade and stops metal flavor on the food.
Does it where off?
I hope I didn't miss what I am about to ask in previous pages.
What colour does pork give?
Is the chicken to be raw?
Is there a formula in regards to period the substance used to stain is to be left on for a particular effect?
Can I ruin the blade if I do patina incorrectly?


----------



## zitangy

smilesenpai said:


> Wow! Heaps of brilliant work.
> After 20 straight pages, I cant wait anymore. :viking:
> Let me get this correct. Patina is a good kind of oxidization which protects the blade and stops metal flavor on the food.
> Does it where off?
> Z > it keeps building up whenever blade meets reactive reactive causing food
> 
> I hope I didn't miss what I am about to ask in previous pages.
> What colour does pork give?
> 
> Z>:scratchhead:
> 
> Is the chicken to be raw?
> 
> Z> read that some used cooked chicken ( proteins) for bluish color
> Is there a formula in regards to period the substance used to stain is to be left on for a particular effect?
> 
> Z> some steel due to their composition are more reactive.
> 
> Can I ruin the blade if I do patina incorrectly?



Z> nope. entire patina can be cleaned off with metal polish like Vim, Jiff or flitz and I use autosol most of time.

have fun..
D



IT seems that in Japan, it is regularly cleaned off after the days use.


----------



## GlassEye

zitangy said:


> IT seems that in Japan, it is regularly cleaned off after the days use.



That is what I try to do. I use a cork to scrub with a powdered cleaner or natural stone mud if available.


----------



## smilesenpai

GlassEye said:


> That is what I try to do. I use a cork to scrub with a powdered cleaner or natural stone mud if available.


Would a powdered cleaner be like BKF?
Natural stone mud of 10k?
I thought patina was a good thing for the blade. Stops the metal taste and protection.

Read post by TheDispossessed. Ha ha!
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12822-The-White-2-Experience/page4

zitangy. We meet again. Thanks for your help. My brain will soon explode.


----------



## ThEoRy

smilesenpai said:


> Would a powdered cleaner be like BKF?
> Natural stone mud of 10k?
> I thought patina was a good thing for the blade. Stops the metal taste and protection.
> 
> Read post by TheDispossessed. Ha ha!
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12822-The-White-2-Experience/page4
> 
> zitangy. We meet again. Thanks for your help. My brain will soon explode.




Dooood chiillllllll.... You're overthinking things lol. Some people like the aesthetics of a mirror polish and prefer to keep the blade patina free. In Japan it is considered "dirty" so blades are scrubbed religiously at the end of a shift as part of the closing responsibilities.


----------



## ecchef

ThEoRy said:


> In Japan it is considered "dirty" so blades are scrubbed religiously at the end of a shift as part of the closing responsibilities.



True. My cooks regularly give the stink eye to my knives. But then, they all use stainless.


----------



## Crothcipt

smilesenpai said:


> Wow! Heaps of brilliant work.
> After 20 straight pages, I cant wait anymore. :viking:
> Let me get this correct. Patina is a good kind of oxidization which protects the blade and stops metal flavor on the food.
> Does it where off?
> I hope I didn't miss what I am about to ask in previous pages.
> What colour does pork give?
> Is the chicken to be raw?
> Is there a formula in regards to period the substance used to stain is to be left on for a particular effect?
> Can I ruin the blade if I do patina incorrectly?


I'll try to answer your questions. You seem to keep asking the same question many times. Patina is a reaction between the steel and what is being applied to it. If left to long on the blade in raw form (exp. acids) will eat away at the steel. 

as for the steel color, it depends on the reaction between the two, blue, and white both take different colors with the same reactions.

No you will not get any reaction from stainless steel.

When you have patina on a blade it will slowly rub off, but also creating new as the slice goes through. This will leave different colors as to the time of when it was created.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Justin0505

Zwiefel said:


> Warming up the steel improves the adoption of a patina.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyeglasses are paticipating....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustard dots are making an appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice patina....thanks HHH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European cultured butter for intensity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Table full of stuff for KKF members....awaiting instructions.



I don't remember that scene from The Big Lebowski, the Dude is even cooler than I remembered!


----------



## easy13

a workman's patina that is


----------



## Don Nguyen

Justin0505 said:


> I don't remember that scene from The Big Lebowski, the Dude is even cooler than I remembered!








:laugh:


----------



## Zwiefel

too funny. I know about this movie but I've never seen it.


----------



## Chuckles

Say what!? 

Quick edit your post before anyone else reads that! :clown:

Very good movie. One of the best.


----------



## turbochef422

Starting to patina


----------



## chinacats

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 16213
> 
> Starting to patina



Dig the funky hamon--what is it?


----------



## turbochef422

Fowler w2 250mm gyuto


----------



## Don Nguyen

That is one good lookin' knife.


----------



## ecchef




----------



## tripleq

Wow. Some good looking knives here. Never considered patina art before!!


----------



## chinacats

Ecchef, is that a mioroshi? Looks great!


----------



## ecchef

Yes, a Kanesoh. White #2 Really nice little knife. Just had it re-handled by Karl (Hattorichop).


----------



## stereo.pete

Here's my recently polished beater knife, a Fujiwara FKH 210mm Gyuto. I took it to 2k grit and then resharpened and then cut some medium rare flank steak!


----------



## smilesenpai

Crothcipt said:


> Hope this helps.



It is indeed the answers I was looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## Aaronos

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 14706
> View attachment 14705



I LOVE the one on the right. How did you achieve that?


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Love. This. Thread!



Abattoir said:


> Might be a little off topic but has anyone ever etched a solid blade just to get that super dark color you get from etching?



If the etch is built over time...it'll be stable. If you just 'etch' it long enough to make it black...it'll rub off onto every single thing you cut with it lol.


----------



## rdmalak

I tried to do a finger stone finish on my nakiri today and it came out reasonably. Then this evening I cut up a mess of onions for soup and used it so it would get a good base patina and did it ever. It's a Masakage Mizu. Carbon cladding with a Blue #2 core. I love the colors! If you are wondering I have thinned this one quite a bit, so that mixed with the hot vinegar etch it had are why the KU finish looks like it does.


----------



## sachem allison

cris anderson gyutohiki


----------



## ecchef

Here's some patina in an unexpected place.


----------



## Lefty

Harner


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Saw that on Instagram...nice!


----------



## K-Fed




----------



## statusquo

First time posting a pic, hopefully this works.


----------



## tripleq




----------



## Lefty

Davis Honyaki Gyuto


----------



## tripleq

That's purdy Tom!!


----------



## Lefty

Thanks. The pic is grainy, but it is what it is.


----------



## Dave Martell

tripleq said:


>




Me likey!


----------



## Erdbeereis

Here's mine. Sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## xdrewsiferx




----------



## tomsch

That reminds me of my monthly trips to Penang a few years ago! Durian stands beside the roads. Never did develop a taste for the stuff. It's like a baby's diaper with an onion left out in the sun for a week. Consistency is like custard..... which kind of makes it worse. 





slowtyper said:


> GF made me eat this outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunate plastic bag fold looks like a big chip


----------



## Frater_Decus

Jalapeño patina on my ZK utility. Sadly, the marbled blue and orange didn't come out in my photo, but at least the design is clear!


----------



## Jim

Better?


----------



## Frater_Decus

Jim said:


> Better?



Awesome work! Though, now I really want to sand and oil my cutting board, haha.


----------



## theLawlCat

a little color on a forgecraft


----------



## stopbarking

Lefty said:


> Davis Honyaki Gyuto



Just got a Davis 0-1 suji and after cutting one chicken breast and letting it sit for a minute it had a nice blue tinted rainbow patina that I can't wait to expand upon. Not to mention that coming in slightly sharp it still cut like a champ.


----------



## Frater_Decus

Takeo Murata 210 gyuto after thinning behind the edge & chopping shallots:


----------



## chinacats




----------



## easy13

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## skiajl6297

Dexter carbon after a ton of work, practice, sanding, polishing, etc. Bolster removed, reprofiled, thinned behind the edge, nicely blued after preparing chilli! Love this knife, although could use more thinning and some cleanup. I feel like this is the knife that will never truly be done, but boy is it fun to work on. Gets wicked sharp and is a significant blade!


----------



## putterman

Salty dog said:


>



HI can you tell me what chemical was used to getthis patina


----------



## stereo.pete

putterman said:


> HI can you tell me what chemical was used to getthis patina



Beef blood if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lucretia

​


----------



## marc4pt0

^^ Lucretia, I'm going to need to see some more pics please. I'm just really digging on this Mareko


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## One snake

Towel paper and lemonjuice on old patina, masamoto HC.
Sorry, cant only link from my stupid phone.
https://db.tt/vIkkPw9n


----------



## schanop

After the first round of repolishing Kikuryu, it takes pretty nice blue patina.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Very nice.


----------



## riba

My Ichimonji Tsunemitsu Yanagiba after a sashimi workout.











Still some practicing left to do before I take this one to the stones, but some patina is getting there...


----------



## ecchef

This is the one Dave just refurbished for me ( http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/16686-American-Cutlery-Co-Chicago-Refurb ) 
After 10 boneless ribs....Nice!! Edge retention aside, I'd put this up against any J knife.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Nice ecchef I'm sure Dave did a good reprofiling & the handle looks good too.Those ribs brings out the blue on the blade


----------



## schanop

NOS vintage K-sab, that I bought last year and recently cleaned it up and it starts to take new blue patina once more.


----------



## cheezit

A little color developing from preparing dinner after a sharpening session:


----------



## turbochef422

Vintage sab


----------



## Dave Kinogie

I am saddled with the awesome trait of being quite colorblind with shades and so I find it difficult to know if I have a decent patina started or rust lol. It's really not funny though, this is more of a serious question. Not that the question is that serious, just that I am, or vice versa. Now I'm confusing everyone.

But I digress! 

No seriously though, I am really asking here... I have a Masamoto KS and I am unsure if I have rust or the start of a nice patina. It's been lightly used and I take very good care of it, constantly wiping while using it, putting it away cleaned and dried, in fact with a light coating of mineral oil but I am unsure if I have a patina or start of some rust.

There are blues, greys, some yellowish, but then clouds of orange-ish reddish blotches by the edge, but I am unsure if it is this color or I am seeing it weird cause of my color blind issues. Then on top of this, some of the pics I see ITT has blades that to me look like legit rust but are oooohed and aahed at, I mean I love the look to, but TBH, I am a little lost. 

Can someone help?

I mean as an in general as well as specific, I get pics would be the cure all but my only camera is my piece of crap camera phone on my "4 year old used to be head of the smart class" phone which is now a middle of the pack Special Olympic competitor.


----------



## brianh

Sakai Yusuke that Jon rehandled and refinished. After some home use:


----------



## Dave Kinogie

brianh said:


> Sakai Yusuke that Jon rehandled and refinished. After some home use:


Dude I feel like you brought your knife to a park bench in Fort Lee.


----------



## brianh

Haha, just my crappy front steps. My knowledge of Fort Lee is largely horrible traffic and So Kong Dong soft tofu on Main Street.


----------



## Hbeernink

here's some kato for you. 240 dragon, a great knife and if you like patina this one deals it out in bright vivid colors. I usually don't keep patina, but for some reason it worked with the dragon.


----------



## JohnnyChance

That looks real nice.


----------



## XooMG

I don't normally care about patina or patina pics...but here's one.


----------



## Boondocker

My Mizuno, after a couple weeks OOTB









Did maintainance thinning, plus polishing with natural aoto this is a week later:





I find myself having to scrub it down whenever I cut fruits in a hurry pre service and don't get it fully wiped dry. Little spots where the small amounts water sat after a damp towel wipe turning brown and I fear its rusting. so half of that last picture got removed yesterday after cutting fresh figs for the foie dish


----------



## heldentenor

XooMG, that Shig finish rises to the level of art. Hell, I'd buy a print of it and frame it in my kitchen.


----------



## erikz

I have to polish this one a bit (bought it used), but this arrived yesterday and this is the patina on it after just one home dinner prep:


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Was just looking through this thread a couple days ago thinking about bumping it, but my patinas are not yet worthy.


----------



## menzaremba

I tried the raw and cooked blood on a 1095 blade with very little result. How much does steel composition effect it?


----------



## Boondocker

what a difference a couple shifts can make.


----------



## erickso1

Question for those more knowledgable than me. Has anyone used coffee beans to impart a patina? Reason I ask is, I have a forgecraft that spends its time in a bin of coffee beans. It seems to be developing a patina where it comes into contact. I think. 

N


----------



## ecchef

Why would you keep a knife in a bin of coffee beans? I'm guessing that the residual acids and oils on the beans surface would be enough to cause a reaction. What does it look like?


----------



## erickso1

ecchef said:


> Why would you keep a knife in a bin of coffee beans? I'm guessing that the residual acids and oils on the beans surface would be enough to cause a reaction. What does it look like?



We don't have space for a magnetic rack (nor do I think I could convince my wife to have one put in with all the knives exposed). It also keeps our couple of knives out of reach or exploring infant hands and it is also weighted down which negates tipping over. I've read of people using bins with sand as a knife storage solution and this seems to be a good alternative (especially for the crap beans that we are using). 

I'll see if I can take a pic of the developing patina tonight. It has a bluish tint to it, small patterns. I think it has the chance to develop into something pretty interesting.


----------



## erickso1

This is the patina I'm referring to. (If I'm off base on what is considered a patina on knives, I apologize. Still learning). Also the bin of coffee bean holder, fyi.


----------



## Cadillac J

270 Yoshikane Tamamoku V2 wa-gyuto (sold long ago), next to my old Konosuke 270 white#2 gyuto.





pic was taken in Sep-2012 with all my kitchen knives (sans for my travel knife: 270 Fujiwara FKM & Shun paring knife). Still have the exact same set as today...haven't had the itch to buy anything in almost 2 years now...in fact, I have thinking about selling several more -- but each holds sentimental value in some way, even if i barely use it.


----------



## denfetafrukten

Gekko Bunka. Clad aogami. Removed kurouchi, thinned and hot vinegar etched the core steel.


----------



## schanop

Here is what one use can do to a mirror polished honyaki.


----------



## CoqaVin

I have a question for you guys, anyone have a comparison shot of a PATINA on a Aogami vs Shirogami (#2 is what I have) , I do get some blue patina, but its not always that attractive, know what I mean?


----------



## chinacats

CoqaVin said:


> I have a question for you guys, anyone have a comparison shot of a PATINA on a Aogami vs Shirogami (#2 is what I have) , I do get some blue patina, but its not always that attractive, know what I mean?



So for clarification the color of steel relates to I believe the color of the paper it is shipped with--blue paper steel. Since many of those knives are iron clad, the patina is often more directly tied to the finish and cladding. I don't see too much difference in core steel patina--usually quite a bit less reactive than the cladding.

As to the patina you get, that is probably more related to what you are cutting...certain foods turn the blade blue while others yield any number of colors.


----------



## CoqaVin

thanks for the clarification chinacats


----------



## KitchenCommander

Patina photos of a Forgecraft that I modified and polished. Its a later model with a thick edge, but it works great on raw and cooked meats. 




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zwiefel

Awesome looking forgie....I can't seem to get my camera to capture the patina on my carbon though. How do you guys setup the light/position the camera?


----------



## schanop

Another week has passed, and the knife has even more blueish patina. Accentuated patina on hamon is pretty cool too, I think


----------



## Mute-on

Very nice, Chanop

Time to christen some of my as yet unused steel ...


----------



## chinacats

Mute-on said:


> Very nice, Chanop
> 
> Time to christen some of my as yet unused steel ...



You got a stash of unused steel? Damn!

Chanop that knife looks like a ton of fun. I like!


----------



## Mute-on

Yep. I feel proud and yet ashamed at the same time :O. 

Too many knives, not enough time ...


----------



## Matus

Zwiefel said:


> Awesome looking forgie....I can't seem to get my camera to capture the patina on my carbon though. How do you guys setup the light/position the camera?



My experience is that you need a more diffuse light source (like window without direct sunlight) and keep the surface at an angle against it. Some under-exposure helps too (since the blade is usually quite reflective it may get 'blown out' look easily).


----------



## Zwiefel

Matus said:


> My experience is that you need a more diffuse light source (like window without direct sunlight) and keep the surface at an angle against it. Some under-exposure helps too (since the blade is usually quite reflective it may get 'blown out' look easily).



OK. I'll play around with this and see what I can get. thanks!


----------



## krx927

Chuckles said:


> Say what!?
> 
> Quick edit your post before anyone else reads that! :clown:
> 
> Very good movie. One of the best.



Indeed!


----------



## krx927

Blue really is a nice color:







And instructions from Matus re spot on! Diffuse light and under exposure!


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## UglyJoe

I haven't been around in a while, but recently acquired a new cooking vessel, so thought I'd show it off with some knives in their glory.



Patina-1 by twillightkids, on Flickr



Patina-3 by twillightkids, on Flickr

Top to bottom: Konosuke 180 wa-petty, White #2, Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitada Hontanren 270 wa-gyuto, Blue core san mai, and Griswold "Erie" No. 10, second series, c. 1886-1892


----------



## brainsausage

Nice pics Joe, and good to see you round these parts again.


----------



## UglyJoe

brainsausage said:


> Nice pics Joe, and good to see you round these parts again.



Thanks! Unfortunately, this is one of those places where if you aren't in the market to buy and you continue hanging around, you will be in the market to buy soon. I couldn't afford another knife/stone/handle/etc./etc. so I gave it up for a while.

Which brings about a question; the bug is hitting me and I need a suji. Wanted a Masamoto KS suji for a while, but wondering what new things might be lurking out there in the last couple of years? I can already feel the money draining away...


----------



## brainsausage

UglyJoe said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, this is one of those places where if you aren't in the market to buy and you continue hanging around, you will be in the market to buy soon. I couldn't afford another knife/stone/handle/etc./etc. so I gave it up for a while.
> 
> Which brings about a question; the bug is hitting me and I need a suji. Wanted a Masamoto KS suji for a while, but wondering what new things might be lurking out there in the last couple of years? I can already feel the money draining away...



Heh, I'm in the same boat. Currently I'm leaning heavily towards a 300mm Watanabe. Highly impressed with his work overall, but his heat treat is really outstanding IMO. He seems to be experiencing a bit of a comeback lately. I wasn't on the forums 10+ years ago when he was hot, but after beating on a few of his knives in the last couple years, I now understand why he had the nods back then. BTW- I think I used to have the same Kono petty, but a 150. Is yours damn close to single bevel?


----------



## UglyJoe

Yes. Especially since I sharpen it 99/1. As far as overall blade shape it is leaning on the right hand side. Thing is so thin though that it really is hard to say. Edge bevel is all righty, though. :doublethumbsup:

Seriously though, it's one of my favorite and most used blades. My knife rotation has really dropped down to the petty, the gyuto, and a 195 deba I use for butchering. I really have no need of any other blade, which is another reason I've disappeared. I sold my only slicer a while back, but now I'm wanting another, thus the suji. Reminds me, I need to wander off and look at Konsuke sujis.

_/wanders away hazily_


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Used Artist sponge mustard, Wt. Vinegar < lemon ju.


----------



## scubagolf

52100


----------



## Matus

krx927 said:


> Blue really is a nice color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And instructions from Matus re spot on! Diffuse light and under exposure!



Glad it worked


----------



## schanop

I have had this Kochi magaki 240mm blue #2 for a fun test drive for a couple of weeks already. Blue patina has been slowly building up, so now it is time for the patina thread. 










Stop screaming, Jon.


----------



## skiajl6297

Many veg down. Great quick stable natural patina!


----------



## KitchenCommander

10" Forgecraft Chef after cutting some raw chicken breast. Raw and cooked meats seem to give the best colored patinas. 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrOli

Patina on a Shig KU after a few preps...


----------



## Benuser

The lightest blue I've ever seen


----------



## CoqaVin

Sushi grade tuna lets off a SWEET blue tint, too bad I don't have my knife handy


----------



## ecchef

Cut some burdock root & carrots for Kinpira Gobo.


----------



## miccro

ive just navigated through the entire thread- great knives great patina. Glad i finally found this forum, Id post some of my own but not aloud to link photos!

keep em coming.. 

cheers
mike


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

miccro said:


> ive just navigated through the entire thread- great knives great patina. Glad i finally found this forum, Id post some of my own but not aloud to link photos!
> 
> keep em coming..
> 
> cheers
> mike



Uploading to the forum database is restricted to supporting members, but anyone can link an external image.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10093-How-do-I-post-an-image

Rick


----------



## Krakorak

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Uploading to the forum database is restricted to supporting members, but anyone can link an external image.
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10093-How-do-I-post-an-image
> 
> Rick




Good to know this, thanks! I ever wondered that some people obviously don't have any problem to add photos and a lot of others do..


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook

Will coagulated blood work as well as fresh for a patina? It's much easier to find, most chinatown markets will have it. Fresh blood, I'd have to find a slaughterhouse probably.


----------



## chiffonodd

Probably shoulda posted this here to begin with ardon: GG 240 w2! Natural patina from various sources.


----------



## lobby

Tanaka





This was after cutting 20 sides of salmon.


----------



## ecchef

Very nice!


----------



## chiffonodd

lobby said:


> Tanaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after cutting 20 sides of salmon.



Badass


----------



## maiko

lobby, just curious...how durable is that patina for you? i've found that bright colors like that on my Kono Fuji tend to wash away pretty quickly.


----------



## gic

Has anybody tried (flat) coca cola recently??


----------



## lobby

maiko said:


> lobby, just curious...how durable is that patina for you? i've found that bright colors like that on my Kono Fuji tend to wash away pretty quickly.



I cut mostly raw protein with this knife and I find that the patina is pretty durable in the sense that it will never wash away, but i think it can change somewhat frequently.


----------



## DamageInc

My 215mm Kato Workhorse.


----------



## alterwisser

lobby said:


> Tanaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after cutting 20 sides of salmon.



Dammit, now I'm thinking about making salmon for 10 days straight just so my Tanaka looks just like that!!!!


----------



## alterwisser

lobby said:


> Tanaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after cutting 20 sides of salmon.



Just curious... Did you wipe it off after use or wait a bit for the patina to develop? I really love this look and want to see if I can replicate it with my Tanaka


----------



## lobby

I was periodically wiping the blade while using it and it was cleaned immediately after. Although the iron cladding is not that reactive while cutting fish so i can leave it for a few minutes without developing any rust. Actually I think the salmon is oily enough that it probably wouldnt rust if it left it dirty.


----------



## DamageInc

lobby said:


> I was periodically wiping the blade while using it and it was cleaned immediately after. Although the iron cladding is not that reactive while cutting fish so i can leave it for a few minutes without developing any rust. Actually I think the salmon is oily enough that it probably wouldnt rust if it left it dirty.



I once accidentally left my Kato Workhorse covered in salmon gunk for around 40 minutes after cleaning and cutting up a whole fish. I kinda panicked when I came back into the kitchen and saw it, but the knife was fine. Not even a change in the patina.


----------



## cheflivengood

Not the best camera but here is a picture of a blue kasumi finish


----------



## easy13

Heavy Protein Slicing Duties on 52100 Steel


----------



## turbochef422

View attachment 27598


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## Julien

Cheap blades can also get blue and sexy!


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim started this thread 3/2011 


Replies: 490
Views: 133,839

Looks like Jim isn't the only one who's favorite color is BLUE :thumbsup:


----------



## maiko

Konosuke Fujiyama Blue-2 150mm Petty


----------



## menzaremba

Chronological Forgecrafts.


----------



## dmccurtis

Ascending or descending?


----------



## menzaremba

dmccurtis said:


> Ascending or descending?



Ascending. Counterintuitively, the oldest one is in the best condition.


----------



## clairelv

it seems old and weird


----------



## menzaremba

clairelv said:


> it seems old and weird



You might be in the wrong thread.


----------



## schanop

Wa-kitaeji is visiting an old home for a shape up.


----------



## wind88

Soon it will be visiting a new home 



schanop said:


> Wa-kitaeji is visiting an old home for a shape up.


----------



## schanop

Cool, it is going to you. It is a very nice Shig wa-kitaeji. Quite a bit bigger than other Shig wa gyutos I have seen (~6 in persons, and a few more with just spec of weight, height, spine thickness etc). At 50mm tall, 5mm spine thickness, and 213g, it is not at big as Noborikoi which is 55, 4, 240. I have been cutting and cooking with it this week to see if I have to do any much to it. It still cuts beautifully as I recalled. You should be happy when it lands in Canada.


----------



## wind88

Many thanks for helping to 'tune-up" the Shig! I'm really looking forward to it. 

Last time I bought the the 240mm Noborikoi based on your recommendation and is enjoying it tremendously. It just cuts beautifully. Too bad the choil area got chipped when I got a custom saya made for it locally .


----------



## chiffonodd

Fresh steel peeking through the patina on my GG 240 w2 after polishing up the edge on a naniwa 10k. This look is one of my favorite little things about owning a carbon. Been using this knife pretty regularly for a couple months now, haven't felt the need to actually sharpen it. A little loss of that crazy sharpness now and then but it seems to spring right back with just a few passes followed by stropping, all on a high grit stone. I would say that the steel seems to be quite resilient. One of these days I'll actually sharpen it, but until then . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Benuser

First day of a Misono Swedish


----------



## lobby

Just got a misono gyuto, no dragon. He it is after prep of one hamachi and one tuna loin.






the previous owner cleaned off most of the old patina, but you can still see some striations that didnt go away


----------



## aboynamedsuita

lobby said:


> Just got a misono gyuto, no dragon. He it is after prep of one hamachi and one tuna loin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the previous owner cleaned off most of the old patina, but you can still see some striations that didnt go away



Looks nice, I feel like an idiot for forcing a patina on my Misonos after seeing this. I guess I bought into the fear mongering that they'll rust if you simply look at them wrong. I still am waiting on my 240 gyuto with dragon so maybe I'll do it proper this time doing a lot of acidic veg kinda makes me think twice though.


----------



## turbochef422

My misono patina crazy fast but would never rust just turn grey which turned into a real stable patina. And that's when I wasn't 100% into proper carbon care.


----------



## daddy yo yo

turbochef422 said:


> My misono patina crazy fast but would never rust just turn grey which turned into a real stable patina. And that's when I wasn't 100% into proper carbon care.



+1


----------



## dbesed

I just forced a patina with mustard and vinegar. Is this a stabile patina or not?


----------



## chinacats

Not...I'd hit the orange/red spots with a bit of steel wool and go back to it again (or just start using the knife)...as noted, stable is usually dark gray, bright colors indicate a lack of stability. Orange and red are indicators of rust...


----------



## dbesed

Thx i will scrape it off and start from scratch.


----------



## Benuser

dbesed said:


> Thx i will scrape it off and start from scratch.


No need for that. Do it again, degrease before and rinse with very hot water after.


----------



## dbesed

How long should i live the mustard on the knife?


----------



## chinacats

at least until it looks dry...maybe 25-30 minutes...repeat...not sure where, but Lucretia did a wip on a forced patina that was very good and looked pretty cool too.

...or again, just start cutting food and let a natural patina form...so much more fun


----------



## dbesed

Ok thx.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I had a lot of success taking off my first failed forced patina with toothpaste and an old toothbrush... the toothpaste is the kind that contains arm&hammer, not sure if it was enough to make much of a difference but it only took about 20min of vigorous scrubbing to remove a fairly dark patina. Now not sure if I should try to build a natural patina or not... it is a very cheap carbon knife, Misono knockoff Masazumi ... 100 usd on closeout. Steel is quite reactive...

Anyone know what the deal is with daikon and baking soda? does this stop patina from forming at all for a short period or just prevent the bad type of rust from forming?


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## 420layersofdank

Show off


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I've been using this for just under a week at home, got it last Friday from JCK. It's mirror polished Aogami super core clad with mirror polished stainless nickel Damascus. The core has darkened dramatically and depending on the angle and light, the has hints of cobalt blue, grape juice purple, and copper. This is about the best I can do with an iPhone and no special lenses, equipment, settings or modifications:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Wow that picture uploaded terribly, I really should look into photobucket or something similar.


----------



## spoiledbroth

wow she's a beaut none the less... That one I'll definitely take off your hands if you ever get tired of it...!  I've been really enjoying the profile on my sukenari (looks about the same as yours).


----------



## 420layersofdank

Tjangula, that looks sweet! Love the faux San Mai you did with the sharpy! Lol jk


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I did a crop so hopefully it'll show up better:



Thanks for the previous comments too. I like the profile as well, seems pretty flat, I'll have to compare it to my white #1 Honyaki. No sharpie was necessary, it's weird when you look at it in person how the color changes, sometimes it's difficult to even notice the patina and it just looks grey like the cladding


----------



## drake

Love the patina!


----------



## Benuser

About the profile: from the last photo it doesn't look that flat at all, from the previous one I would say an average gyuto profile, a bit flatter than the French and much more than the German ones.


----------



## SyndicateNova

A few months use with my Kono Fuji Blue #2 240:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Benuser said:


> About the profile: from the last photo it doesn't look that flat at all, from the previous one I would say an average gyuto profile, a bit flatter than the French and much more than the German ones.



Just checked, you're correct, quite similar to my 240 Takamura. I must apologize if I confuse the terms, I do find it has some decent flatness though which gives good board contact, much more than this thing:


----------



## spoiledbroth

Benuser said:


> About the profile: from the last photo it doesn't look that flat at all, from the previous one I would say an average gyuto profile, a bit flatter than the French and much more than the German ones.



flatter too than my Hiromotos, also than my CN 210. I quite like it, the Sukenari gyutos seem to have a bit of back bevel then a good third of the 240 (they actually run short I think, traditional measurements) is flat, the belly is quite subtle as well. It is a really good gentle sweep which I think is/was a classic or archetypical gyuto profile. Wasn't a feature of any of my purchases until the Sukenari though and I love it.

Is the sukenari AS cladding reactive? doesn't really look like it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The AS cladding is a mirror polished stainless nickel Damascus so no reactivity . One thing which is a bit different from the other two Sukenari Gyutos (Damascus ZDP-189, white #1 Honyaki) is the spine isn't as rounded. It's definitely relieved and polished (no sharpness when you touch), but not radiused as much as the others. I'm going to inquire with Koki what promoted the change but I actually kinda like this, it makes using the spine to scrape the board easier and more effective.

From what I remember, the measurent is from the machi to the tip, so they're usually a bit less. It doesn't seem to be a consistency between blade smiths or knife types how they are measured.


----------



## spoiledbroth

tjangula said:


> The AS cladding is a mirror polished stainless nickel Damascus so no reactivity . One thing which is a bit different from the other two Sukenari Gyutos (Damascus ZDP-189, white #1 Honyaki) is the spine isn't as rounded. It's definitely relieved and polished (no sharpness when you touch), but not radiused as much as the others. I'm going to inquire with Koki what promoted the change but I actually kinda like this, it makes using the spine to scrape the board easier and more effective.
> 
> From what I remember, the measurent is from the machi to the tip, so they're usually a bit less. It doesn't seem to be a consistency between blade smiths or knife types how they are measured.


Wow that makes the knife quite a bit more interesting. The core looks pretty reactive- were you trying to encourage a patina or actually wiping the blade to reduce acidity on the faces of it while cutting? I think it sounds like the spine is eased like on mine... just sort of chamfered. Nicely done though. The guy who sold it to me mirror polished the choil which I don't care for and I think a polished spine might be the same - find it harder to grip when it's super polished and rounded. I also lose sight of the blade on the cutting board all the time if the spine is high polish. :angel2:


----------



## sharptools

Tjangula which knife exactly is that from JCK?


----------



## spoiledbroth

it's in the Sukenari Specials ASD-2 I believe


----------



## aboynamedsuita

sharptools said:


> Tjangula which knife exactly is that from JCK?





spoiledbroth said:


> it's in the Sukenari Specials ASD-2 I believe



That is correct, I used to have the same knife but with ZDP-189 core in 270mm and was going to get it rehandled, but recently sold it when I saw this one. I really like it so far, the spine is about 3mm according to my callipers and it holds a lot of that going towards the tip but still glides thru onions in the horizontal slices and didn't lift much on the verticals.

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SukenariSpecials.html#ASDamascus


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> Wow that makes the knife quite a bit more interesting. The core looks pretty reactive- were you trying to encourage a patina or actually wiping the blade to reduce acidity on the faces of it while cutting? I think it sounds like the spine is eased like on mine... just sort of chamfered. Nicely done though. The guy who sold it to me mirror polished the choil which I don't care for and I think a polished spine might be the same - find it harder to grip when it's super polished and rounded. I also lose sight of the blade on the cutting board all the time if the spine is high polish. :angel2:



I let it do it's own thing for this one, I started with some raw beef and used it just on proteins for the first few seasons before introducing it to veg. I cut but didn't rinse and wipe immediately as the mirror polish helps prevent reactivity (I remember seeing this in a thread here and it actually makes sense from the science/engineering side of it too).

For my White #1 I went to the veg much sooner and there are actually spots where you can see "radioactive waste green" and magenta, but it's mostly subdued to a frosty grey/white now.

I'd say it's the most subtle chamfer if that, there's a good 2-2.5mm of flat on the top of the spine, but the choil is quite radiused, as with the other two Sukenari knives I've encountered. This was the odd one out with the spine. The San Mai is all the way thru (looks like a 1/3-1/3-1/3) so perhaps they didn't round it as much to reduce the amount of core exposed on the top (still haven't asked Koki)


----------



## Roger

[video=youtube;_8HA_zW3_qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8HA_zW3_qo[/video]


----------



## sharptools

My Hiromoto 240mm white #2 from JCK developed this from onions, garlic and carrots. Not very reactive at all but looks cool!


----------



## SyndicateNova




----------



## Chuckles

Not great pics but really interesting to me how the area above the hamon takes a patina at a very different rate. Cutting large heirloom tomatoes for dinner. Mizuno Honyaki.


----------



## brooksie967

Blood patina? On my 330mm yanagi

Nvm cant post attachments?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

brooksie967 said:


> Blood patina? On my 330mm yanagi
> 
> Nvm cant post attachments?



Can you use something like photobucket? You have to be a Site Supporter to upload directly to KKF. Although I can do that I just setup photobucket yesterday and so far so good. I like that the image resolution is better too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

SyndicateNova said:


> A few months use with my Kono Fuji Blue #2 240:



I noticed this with Konosuke Fujiyama it is listed as Blue #2, however the the cladding & core are different mixes. The core edge under the cladding patina's much faster & darker


----------



## brooksie967

Trying again

330mm yanagi


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Hope you don't drop that on your foot.

Rather than double post I thought I'd just edit. Here's a Misono Swedish Steel with elk blood, I was running low so it is kinda a botched job, but there are some cool colours nonetheless:






Here's a different Misono that kinda shows the green/gold/magenta:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## brooksie967

Pensacola Tiger said:


> View attachment 28905



Is that tamahagane?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

brooksie967 said:


> Is that tamahagane?



No, Mert said it was Hitachi blue #2 core with a damascus cladding.


----------



## RefGent

Maybe an odd first post, but I wanted to share the new patina that's forming on a Dexter 4A10H 10" chef that I did a very basic restore on. I was lucky enough to have this fall into my lap and I paid nothing for it. It was beat up, but I could tell it was good steel and kind of fell in love with it. I was planning on getting a Masakage 240mm gyuto, but I think this will hold me for a while.

I wanted to keep some of the patina and worn look that it had, but it also had rust. This is it after taking it to a wire wheel to remove the rust and shaping the heel for a smoother slicing action:






Here it is after some 3k grit sandpaper to give the blade some sheen, a mineral oil wash, a new edge, and a few days of use. You can tell the Mrs and I ate mostly chicken. It reminds me of Van Gogh's Starry Night. Next to my Tadafusa Nashiji Santoku:


----------



## aaamax

RefGent said:


> Maybe an odd first post, but I wanted to share the new patina that's forming on a Dexter 4A10H 10" chef that I did a very basic restore on. I was lucky enough to have this fall into my lap and I paid nothing for it. It was beat up, but I could tell it was good steel and kind of fell in love with it. I was planning on getting a Masakage 240mm gyuto, but I think this will hold me for a while.
> 
> I wanted to keep some of the patina and worn look that it had, but it also had rust. This is it after taking it to a wire wheel to remove the rust and shaping the heel for a smoother slicing action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after some 3k grit sandpaper to give the blade some sheen, a mineral oil wash, a new edge, and a few days of use. You can tell the Mrs and I ate mostly chicken. It reminds me of Van Gogh's Starry Night. Next to my Tadafusa Nashiji Santoku:




that looks Xlnt! Surprisingly tall. Not saying you should, but if you threw a wa handle on there it would look like a nice Gyuto.


----------



## preizzo

Masakage mizu


----------



## Zagica

Hello! I am new to these forums.  This is my Togiro #2 shirogami gyuto 240mm.


----------



## SousVideLoca

Looks good Zag, but you gotta get that rust off of there!


----------



## Zagica

SousVideLoca said:


> Looks good Zag, but you gotta get that rust off of there!



Thanks for the warning, it was dealt with right after the pictures were taken.  I rtemoved the kuroichi finish with sandpaper than I forced the patina with coffee and mustard.


----------



## Benuser

And a lot of very hot water, I hope.


----------



## eugen_onegin

Are there any other benefits to creating the unnatural, not through cooking and regular use, patina? Don't get me wrong, they look really bad ass. Also, does the forced patina tend to stay on the blade. I'm assuming as long as you don't polish/rust remove it would. So could you force patina, and then slowly develop a natural patina to protect the blade and the forced-patina?


----------



## Benuser

Patina is patina. There's no difference between a forced one and one occurring by use. By use it will be hard to get the entire blade evenly protected from active rust. And patterns always change during use, both forced and spontaneous.


----------



## Lucretia

Forced patina, early 2012:







Same knife today:







You can still see some of the forced patina where the knife is not exposed to food. (The photo looks a little brown, but it's a nice dark gray in person)


----------



## krx927

2 very different colors from cooked chicken


----------



## Benuser

Could perhaps active rust be involved? I would start by rinsing abundantly with very hot water and see what happens.


----------



## krx927

I rinsed it very well after each application.

The golden part feels and behaves just like the blue part and is not rust , just patina in different color. I hope


----------



## Benuser

You're right, rust feels different and would be visible on your towels.


----------



## eugen_onegin

So I've used this Takeda Nakiri AS maybe twice so far. Second time, I cut (1) red pepper and (1) raw beet, maybe 1-2 minutes of prep total. It immediately went under hot water for rinsing for approx 30seconds. Dried immediately with paper towel, then dried again with a completely dry towel. There seems to be a mix of patina and maybe a little rust on the iron cladding, not necessarily the cutting edge. When I take a paper towel and scrub the brown areas, a very very small amount of residue is left on the towel. Anyone have any tips or opinions on addressing the quick rust build up? Do I need to oil the blade after every use? It will more then likely be used everyday and is pretty meticulously maintained.


----------



## eugen_onegin

Maybe it's paying close attention to detail, or OCD... the brown spots were killing me. Tonight I gave it a scrub with Bar Keepers Friend (trying to stay off of the Kuroichi finish), then quick hot water rinse followed by baking soda, another hot water rinse and a total dry. I got a wild hair up you know where and took some white vinegar and a cloth and applied some on the exposed steel areas, both cladding and cutting edge. I did not rinse the vinegar afterwards. I whipped it on, then progressively whipped dry. The patina is fairly noticeable but the look is not exactly what I'm after. Like my first gyuto, I think I'm going to have to baby this thing for the first couple weeks and get to learn the steel. Hard part is that I feel like I'm starting back at square one when I need to remove the rust and whatever natural patina that develops.

Here's another question. Can patina be brown? (the good patina)


----------



## Zagica

Patina really depends on the ingredients you cut. Some have very dark gray, other brown or yellow colour. As long it's not rust.


----------



## eugen_onegin

So today, we had to prep a little for a Friday night birthday party. Few peppers, purple lettuce, some cucumber, anyway... whipped the blade once between a total of maybe 5-6 minutes of prep time. Whipped very dry, no rinse, and let sit until a tomato and another red pepper were prepared. Took a warm wet paper towel, then dry paper towel, then dry towel. The patina is actually taking quite nice now. The cutting edge has that great puple/blue/copper hues and the exposed iron on the bevel looks more grey with some slight light browning. I'll take some pictures in the coming weeks as we use the knife almost every night and it's definitely worth the hassle of babying it until the patina develops to lock in the rust resistant qualities.


----------



## Newbflat

(befor) ...My Ichimonji honyaki 300mm gyuto after 8 Months of hard-ish use plus 2 months of use by someone who didn't wipe the knife while using:bat: 
https://seattlebill.smugmug.com/photos/i-CXD9hH9/0/XL/i-CXD9hH9-XL.jpg




After... 15min with BKF. 
https://seattlebill.smugmug.com/photos/i-pqsz8xz/0/XL/i-pqsz8xz-XL.jpg



Bill


----------



## CoqaVin

sweet cleanup job on that honyaki


----------



## Newbflat

CoqaVin said:


> sweet cleanup job on that honyaki



What you can't see in the photo is the crazy alloy banding that comes out with excessive BKFing.
i will try and take photo. 

Bill


----------



## CoqaVin

Pictures are always GREEEEEEEEEEAT! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Newbflat

Not sure what i was thinking. Its a Ittosai Honyaki and not a Ichimonji. 
Here is the wootzy looking alloy banding i was talking about. 
https://seattlebill.smugmug.com/photos/i-TTD8f6b/0/XL/i-TTD8f6b-XL.jpg




Bill


----------



## spoiledbroth

wow!! cool banding bill.


----------



## Newbflat

spoiledbroth said:


> wow!! cool banding bill.



Thanks.. Or more, thank the maker. I will start a thread about about banding soon.

Being my first pictures posted all I had were the links... What did you do (ecchef) to make the pictures show?

Pm me with the answer please...


----------



## ecchef

Secret moderator magic! :angel2:

I'll shoot you that p/m after work.

D


----------



## jklip13

Another type of chemical Honyaki patination.


----------



## Newbflat

What Honyaki is that? BKF secret sauce?


----------



## jklip13

It's a Konosuke Sakai Honyaki from one of their many "unnamed " blacksmiths. I treated it with the the BKF Grand Reserve 1978


----------



## Newbflat

1978?.... damn. Y'all are too rich for my blood around here.


----------



## jklip13

It's really the only way to get that level of depth and character


----------



## Zagica

After resharpenining with stones and leather, I applied mustard for few hours and cutting onions and applying feef blood(and cutting beef liver) and this lovely patina came. Afterwards I rinced under warm water and wiped the blade dry with clean white towel.


----------



## daveb

Groovy.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Wow, love the intense blue hues on that blade. Have you noticed any further changes once the initial patina had been established?


----------



## spoiledbroth

If you cut a lot of acidic foods, over time the forced patina will usually change


----------



## eugen_onegin

Zagica said:


> After resharpenining with stones and leather, I applied mustard for few hours and cutting onions and applying feef blood(and cutting beef liver) and this lovely patina came. Afterwards I rinced under warm water and wiped the blade dry with clean white towel.



Are the brown color areas a cause for concern? Does any of that particular patina feel or look like rust? The patina looks pretty impressive though I will say. I've been trying to develop a more natural patina on my Takeda and it was doing fine until some prep work earlier today left a few areas with seemingly slight rust areas. The areas have an almost raised feeling compared to the steel.


----------



## Zagica

Corradobrit1 said:


> Wow, love the intense blue hues on that blade. Have you noticed any further changes once the initial patina had been established?


Thanks! I haven't noticed much except that the patine helps with protection more, haven't had any problems otherwise. 



spoiledbroth said:


> If you cut a lot of acidic foods, over time the forced patina will usually change


I mostly avoid citruses, so the most I usually cut is vegetables and meats and especially onions. I wipe the blade very often so that's no problem for me. 



eugen_onegin said:


> Are the brown color areas a cause for concern? Does any of that particular patina feel or look like rust? The patina looks pretty impressive though I will say. I've been trying to develop a more natural patina on my Takeda and it was doing fine until some prep work earlier today left a few areas with seemingly slight rust areas. The areas have an almost raised feeling compared to the steel.


No worries about the brown areas. Whole knife is nice and smooth due the constant wiping the blade dry and the colour does not "leak" to the cloth. All I do is I wash it under water and wipe it clean and store it in the knife bag/box. And I resharpen the edge every two or three days so it stays in top condition.


----------



## tward369

Got this recently. After I noticed how reactive it was while cutting vegetables I decided to build a patina using juices from a roasted pork butt.


----------



## alwayssharp




----------



## ecchef




----------



## V1P

I can finally contribute to this thread.


----------



## malexthekid

V1P said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread.



Cris' knives look so good with a patina on them


----------



## inzite




----------



## One snake

Ohh, like a painting!


----------



## inzite

One snake said:


> Ohh, like a painting!



haha yeah, that was right after slicing 2 pounds of thighs... 

took one tonight along with the kato... holiday cooking!


----------



## supersayan3

One snake said:


> Ohh, like a painting!



+1


----------



## malexthekid

Crummy phone pic. I really need to learn to take better pics with my camera (and/or get a better camera).

First use with my new Tansu, cut some onions and leeks. I love how quickly this took a patina, and how the patina brings out the cladding (didn't capture it very well sorry)


----------



## Badgertooth

Ordinarily I'd hit the fingerstones to clean up the blade but I'm digging on the beginnings of this patina. Perhaps I'm being converted.

Apologies for cruddy phone pic


----------



## spoiledbroth

Badgertooth said:


> Ordinarily I'd hit the fingerstones to clean up the blade but I'm digging on the beginnings of this patina. Perhaps I'm being converted.
> 
> Apologies for cruddy phone pic


http://flic.kr/p/CSGDJa


----------



## Badgertooth

Much obliged


----------



## spoiledbroth

Looks really good man! Apparently all Tanaka's prices are going up. Hopefully I can snag a b#2 before they do...


----------



## Badgertooth

spoiledbroth said:


> Looks really good man! Apparently all Tanaka's prices are going up. Hopefully I can snag a b#2 before they do...



Thanks man. And for what it's worth, you gotta get one! I openly confess to buying it as a bit of a beater and I reckon it might be my favourite knife. Takes a sick edge.. Cuts with authority due to spine thickness and weight.. Holds its edge for ages and it dulls toothily. Real character knife and at the current pricing it feels like the worst kept secret in knifeland.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

alwayssharp said:


>



Actually the polka dots are kind of cool....what did you use to make them?


----------



## spoiledbroth

you could probably do it with an eye dropper or squirt bottle!


----------



## F-Flash

Kato lost its virginity. :viking:


----------



## Badgertooth

Beauty


----------



## mikedtran

First time trying to capture a Patina. Any tips appreciated =)


----------



## lobby

helps if you underexpose by a stop or so. Also, diffused light, cloudy day, or through curtains that diffuse.


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## spoiledbroth

which knife is this?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Quite certain it's Billipp, looks killer btw


----------



## marc4pt0

Billipp indeed. Sorry about that. If you click on my photos they'll usually have some info attached in the link addy as well.


----------



## brainsausage

marc4pt0 said:


> Billipp indeed. Sorry about that. If you click on my photos they'll usually have some info attached in the link addy as well.



I'm coming up on his list soon. 

I am not excited about that fact.

Nope. 

Not at all.


----------



## marc4pt0

You shouldn't be. Truly the list of dooooom.


----------



## apathetic

I guess this deserves to be here, sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## mikedtran

This patina is really kicking in on the Shig:


----------



## Nick_Hall

My little carbon steel steak knife will probably look a little silly next to the ridiculously nice knives that have already been posted, but it's my first carbon and I love it. I received it and it's stainless steel twin a few days ago to do a head to head comparison of sharpness and edge retention. Suffice to say I'm a carbon convert. This little knife took an absolutely screaming edge off 1500/8000 Shapton Pro finished with a CO on balsa. Since this little guy will be doing duty almost exclusively on medium rare steaks, it seemed like I should probably just bite the bullet and force a patina so my wife wouldn't panic the first time we use them and the steak "ruins them". Because of the shape of the blade, only the front half would contact the steak and rapidly develop a dark patina, and the back half of the knife would stay light gray, which would look weird to most folks.

I played around with some mustard and a sponge first. Next I decided to put a deeper, more even patina over the top of that so I opted for a a boiling vinegar forced patina. In 60 seconds it gave me a cool iridescent patina that reminds me of rainbow trout (which it will probably also do duty on). I decided to go about 60 seconds more and take it darker. Boiling vinegar works fast! It will go as dark as gun bluing in about 5 mins. The boiling vinegar applied with a cotton ball and tweezers took on a crazy dark bluish-gray that I'm smitten with. I love the classic lines of this handmade yatagan, and to my eye it looks like it could easily have graced a table a century ago. They may terrible to everyone else, but I love this little guy now. If nothing else, they at least have a protective patina that's ready for steak.

Now I just need to buy 5 more and I think it'll be a pretty unique steak knife set. They're cheap as dirt, but they take a $100 edge!













Here is a pic of it from a few nights ago with it's stainless steel siblings...


----------



## Benuser

Nice!


----------



## Cheeks1989

After the first day of some prep with Cris Anderson gyuto.


----------



## mikedtran

Curious Cheeks what you cut through to get that patina?


----------



## Cheeks1989

Onions Spanish and red carrots celery potatoes butternut squash cucumbers red bell peppers plum tomatoes little bit of basil. The only protein was some pork loin cleaning silver skin and slicing after it was cooked.


----------



## mikedtran

Cheeks1989 said:


> Onions Spanish and red carrots celery potatoes butternut squash cucumbers red bell peppers plum tomatoes little bit of basil. The only protein was some pork loin cleaning silver skin and slicing after it was cooked.



That is a nice blue for so little protein, though the cooked pork loin probably gave it some nice protein juices to work with!


----------



## Cheeks1989

W2 steel reacts strongly to cooked meats.


----------



## Hanmak17

Has anyone tried this particular method (heating the knife prior to painting with mustard/vinegar/lemon juice)? 

darkhoek (dot) blogspot (dot) com/2011/01/forcing-patina-on-shigefusa-240-kasumi.html


----------



## mikedtran

Hanmak17 said:


> Has anyone tried this particular method (heating the knife prior to painting with mustard/vinegar/lemon juice)?
> 
> darkhoek (dot) blogspot (dot) com/2011/01/forcing-patina-on-shigefusa-240-kasumi.html



I run my knives under hot water in the sink before doing a forced patina with protein juices. I find it does help a bit, though protein is warm to begin with so probably would be more pronounced with mustard/vinegar/lemon juice


----------



## Duane

Potato and turnips give great patina as well


----------



## Hanmak17

Duane said:


> Potato and turnips give great patina as well



I tried it and it worked very well. Want to see how it holds up now


----------



## Nick_Hall

I've been curious how dark you can force a patina on a carbon steel knife. My test subject is an Au Sabot yatagan steak knife that I want a bulletproof patina on. 

*Method:* I mixed 1tblsp of yellow mustard with 1/2 cup 5% vinegar solution, mixed it well and brought it to a boil. I then used a cottonball and tweezers to constantly "paint" both sides of the blade with boiling vinegar/mustard. 

*Results:* I did this for 10 minutes. Since I already had a very dark patina on the knife to begin with (forced by boiling vinegar swabbing for ~3 mins) the patina darkened very gradually. Interestingly, it didn't look like I had accomplished much until I ran it under cool tapwater when I was finished. It appeared to go several shades darker upon cooling. Suffice to say, it is now quite dark. In the picture below, you can see it next to it's stainless steel twin. They looked the same when purchased. 

*Further Tests:* Next, I'll be doing a mustard torture test to see how well the forced patina resists corrosion. I will being putting one dot of mustard and setting a timer for 5 minutes. If it survives this relatively unscathed, I'll try again with a dot of mustard on the blade at 10 minutes. I can appreciate this probably sounds very stupid, if not sacrilegious to many, but I'm interested in a bomb-proof patina, and I've not seen anyone post something quite this extreme. This is the sort of test better conducted on a $12 carbon steel steak knife rather than a $500 shig


----------



## Nick_Hall

Well, it held up pretty well to the mustard torture test. The first pic shows the mustard dot (I did two separate dot tests so I could rinse it in between). The second pic shows the results. The small circle on top is from the 5 minute mustard dot, and the more defined circle below it is the 10 minute mustard dot. Not bad. With it's current armor plating, I don't think medium rare steak will cause it much trouble regardless of how long the meal drags on.


----------



## spoiledbroth

is any patina really buletproof? wont they all change eventually?


----------



## malexthekid

Eventually yes. Dependent on how aggressive the environment is and how long the duration is...

You must remember that even the highest grade stainless will rust/corrode in a super aggressive environment.


----------



## alwayssharp

Don't you wish you can save or freeze patina development?
I have had some beautiful patina, only to evolve and not be as beautiful.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Personally I don't get the patina thing. It's fun for a bit but I would worry it was hiding something insidious


----------



## Neens

My 200mm Cris Anderson 









It's coming along nicely.


----------



## alterwisser

Neens said:


> My 200mm Cris Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming along nicely.



That is one damn sexy knifePatina!


----------



## inzite

Neens said:


> My 200mm Cris Anderson



super lovely patina!!

my kato and hiromoto has settled in.



#kiyoshikato #gyuto #hiromoto #honyaki #santoku by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## spoiledbroth

^ awesome photo!

is the kato san-mai? doesnt look like the face of the blade is very reactive at all, or maybe freshly cleaned XD


----------



## inzite

spoiledbroth said:


> ^ awesome photo!
> 
> is the kato san-mai? doesnt look like the face of the blade is very reactive at all, or maybe freshly cleaned XD



haha yes its a kato, and it has not been cleaned since new so i would say not too reactive once it starts a patina


----------



## preizzo

Nice photos. Nice knives &#128521;


----------



## tward369

alterwisser said:


> That is one damn sexy knifePatina!



Not to mention a gorgeous knife as well.


----------



## dblnickels

The Anderson's look good w/ patina, but fantastic polished, the hamon
glowing!


----------



## mikedtran

Cleaned up my blade before taking it a steak dinner. 

Protein and particularly bloody meats give an amazing patina.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Blood?!?


----------



## bkultra

All the blood is removed during the third phase of slaughtering (bleeding out). The red liquid you see is myoglobin


----------



## spoiledbroth

bkultra said:


> All the blood is removed during the third phase of slaughtering (bleeding out). The red liquid you see is myoglobin


:wink:


----------



## mikedtran

bkultra said:


> All the blood is removed during the third phase of slaughtering (bleeding out). The red liquid you see is myoglobin



Dropping knowledge bombs =)


----------



## Nife

The natural patinas that I have produced from cutting onions, tomatoes, and beef have all looked crappy. I don't have any very expensive Japanese knives, so I have the option to experiment. I am very interested in trying urine, (mine for hygienic reasons), to see if I can get an interesting patina on a carbon blade. It appears that it would be best to use urine that I produce early in the morning, perhaps between 6 AM and 7 AM, and I won't eat or drink anything after 6 PM the night before.

"Urine pH values: In a pH balanced body. urine is slightly acid in the morning, (pH = 6.5 - 7.0) generally becoming more alkaline (pH = 7.5 - 8.0) by evening in healthy people primarily because no food or beverages are consumed while sleeping." Perhaps heating the urine would result in a better Patina.

I would thoroughly wash the knife several times before using it, and of course I wouldn't sell the knife on any Knife forum or Ebay.


----------



## bkultra

And here I thought I was a bit crazy with my obsession

Pissing on things not knives :biggrin:


----------



## panda

You truly own a knife once you've pissed on it.


----------



## bkultra

panda said:


> You truly own a knife once you've pissed on it.



Did I forget to mention that I truly own the knife you're borrowing? :rofl2:


----------



## panda

is that what that brown stain on the handle was from?

i've just now put a new edge on it btw with my newly acquired jnat (aizu) that i'm completely head over heels over. been drinking so no guarantee it will be any good tho


----------



## bkultra

Its all good I'll just make sure I'm drunk when I use it.


----------



## panda

i'll cheers to that!


----------



## spoiledbroth

Piss leaves a great stable patina... Or so I'm told


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

spoiledbroth said:


> Piss leaves a great stable patina... Or so I'm told



Not quite. I believe it's "piss and vinegar".


----------



## daveb

Don't want to rinse right away lest it become prematurely pissed off.


----------



## inzite

[email protected] all the piss comments 



touch up! #hiromoto #honyaki #santoku by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



touch up! #kiyoshikato by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## preizzo

Two Sexy knives there inzite &#128521;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## F-Flash

Some patina on toyama gyuto. 











Ps. If some mod can merge the posts, with image that is seen. Would be awesome.


----------



## ecchef

spoiledbroth said:


> Piss leaves a great stable patina... Or so I'm told



Now my dog can multi-task when I walk him. He's got a pretty good aim.


----------



## Zweber12

My nakiri after 2 weeks of usage:


----------



## fujiyama

What a beauty!


----------



## j22582536

patina on my kato




Although I just polished it yesterday and it now looks like this


----------



## aboynamedsuita

j22582536 said:


> patina on my kato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I just polished it yesterday and it now looks like this



That looks awesome, for me getting the Damascus Kato opened Pandora's box as it made me want the Kikuryu and a JNS workhorse. Got the Kikuryu but am tapped out for a couple weeks for the workhorse, hope that Maksim doesn't put any out before then.


----------



## bonestter

So pleased to be posting my first patina pic, and such a blinder too


----------



## LucasFur

Can somebody make a post about what to cut please! what ingredients make what color? I will go out and buy the ingredient to make a nice patina because all my Patina's are gross looking.


----------



## DamageInc

Pigs blood is good.

But mostly it's the lighting. Some knives never turn blue, just a dull grey.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Warm medium rare pork makes a nice purplish blue patina.


----------



## cheflivengood

Smurfmacaw said:


> Warm medium rare pork makes a nice purplish blue patina.



I hope you know your buthcer :groucho:


----------



## krx927

Smurfmacaw said:


> Warm medium rare pork makes a nice purplish blue patina.



same with chicken breast


----------



## bonestter




----------



## LucasFur

Smurfmacaw said:


> Warm medium rare pork makes a nice purplish blue patina.



Pork and pork ... gotcha. I'm off to stick a couple knives in a pork chops to rest for a little.


----------



## inzite

j22582536 said:


> patina on my kato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I just polished it yesterday and it now looks like this



wow, end result looked great, can you share your process of polishing it?


----------



## Lucretia

Posted this on another thread a long time ago, but here it is again for you shig nuts. Shigefusa vs Mustard:






What was interesting to me was that as reactive as the knife can be, it didn't react much to the mustard. The final patina was kind of silvery. Makes it a lot easier to deal with.

And the front and back reacted differently:


----------



## j22582536

inzite said:


> wow, end result looked great, can you share your process of polishing it?



I simply polished it with 1000, 3000, and 8000 grit sandpapers, however I use sandpapers only when I want to change the finishing on the blade. Otherwise I usually use make-up cotton and polishing compound (http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00CLOF5SA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) to remove patina.


----------



## bonestter

Kramer


----------



## bonestter




----------



## bonestter

For a bit of fun (and last one, promise)


----------



## mikedtran

Interesting patina, makes sense the front and back would react differently as the front is the iron/kitaeji cladding and the back would be the spicy white core-steel which I find to be much less reactive (more blue less brown/black) than the cladding.



Lucretia said:


> Posted this on another thread a long time ago, but here it is again for you shig nuts. Shigefusa vs Mustard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was interesting to me was that as reactive as the knife can be, it didn't react much to the mustard. The final patina was kind of silvery. Makes it a lot easier to deal with.
> 
> And the front and back reacted differently:


----------



## bonestter




----------



## miccro

not blue but copper...

decided to clean up my carter, didnt have mymetalware knife polish to hand, found my little pot of copper polish i use for the copper pans, thought it would do the same.....

instantly the carter went copper- and doesnt was off?! -

Fun sorta copper patina..

anyone ever done similar...?
















mike


----------



## WillC

Very interesting, a similar thing happens when you get copper or brass in ferric chloride Solution by mistake, it's almost like a fine plating, perhaps the cleaning stuff is mdly acidic and has dissolved copper in it either by design or contamination from the rag you use to apply it. Be interesting to see if the copper itself will patina, should do...


----------



## mikedtran

That is a beautiful blade and I know a couple guys who are hunting for one those.

Really cool copper patina also!


----------



## soigne_west

Masamoto 240 CT






CCK 1303


----------



## miccro

WillC said:


> Very interesting, a similar thing happens when you get copper or brass in ferric chloride Solution by mistake, it's almost like a fine plating, perhaps the cleaning stuff is mdly acidic and has dissolved copper in it either by design or contamination from the rag you use to apply it. Be interesting to see if the copper itself will patina, should do...



Yea it will be interesting to see how it further patina - needs to go on the stoned though for an edge top up


----------



## Kamelion

soigne_west said:


> CCK 1303



Wow, that is a nice patina? Did you force it? It yes, how, and if no, what have you been cooking to get it so nice?

Do you think the food takes any metallic smell or taste from your knife nowadays?


----------



## soigne_west

Kamelion said:


> Wow, that is a nice patina? Did you force it? It yes, how, and if no, what have you been cooking to get it so nice?
> 
> Do you think the food takes any metallic smell or taste from your knife nowadays?



I painted on raw beef blood with a pastry brush, let sit for 30, washed it off then repeated.


----------



## schanop

First patina from fist use.


----------



## Zweber12

I am not really looking at the patina, just the knife itself. Wow..




schanop said:


> First patina from fist use.


----------



## mc2442

I really need to force patinas. I have been trying to get used to carbons but I live close to the ocean so I keep having to clean little rust like spots off my knives no matter how dry I try to keep them. I don't oil them after use for storage, though this is another option as well. It sucks trying to build some nice patinas only to remove them on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## ecchef

I have to deal with the same thing. I keep all my crap in a separate room with the dehumidifier working 24/7 but still the rust eraser gets a good workout here. 
This climate is murder on carbons so I try to get patina going asap, mostly by cutting cooked proteins. Tried various force methods but never liked the results, with one exception and I don't recommend this because it's very hard to reverse. I found that a good coat of Naval Jelly leaves a very dark grey/black finish that's uglier than Hell but does keep the rust problem at bay. Essential that you tape the edge though.


----------



## mikedtran

Been practicing some katsuramuki - has built quite the patina on my kitaeji usuba.


----------



## schanop

mikedtran said:


> Been practicing some katsuramuki - has built quite the patina on my kitaeji usuba.



Nice, did I see a tiny micro bevel there?


----------



## mikedtran

Good eye Chanop! This is the second microbevel I have ever done on a single bevel.

In hindsight I should have microbeveled the edge before my first use, I had some very very tiny micro-chipping after my first use - so I went back and gave it a microbevel with my nakayama namito.

Stabilized the edge significantly.



schanop said:


> Nice, did I see a tiny micro bevel there?


----------



## Kamelion

ecchef said:


> I have to deal with the same thing. I keep all my crap in a separate room with the dehumidifier working 24/7 but still the rust eraser gets a good workout here.
> This climate is murder on carbons so I try to get patina going asap, mostly by cutting cooked proteins. Tried various force methods but never liked the results, with one exception and I don't recommend this because it's very hard to reverse. I found that a good coat of Naval Jelly leaves a very dark grey/black finish that's uglier than Hell but does keep the rust problem at bay. Essential that you tape the edge though.



I am sorry if these questions have been already answered elsewhere:

Does a forced patina also make the knife less reactive to onions, tomates etc in terms of giving off an metallic flavour to the food being cut? Cooked meat sounds good for this purpose?

Is it harder to force a patina after a natural patina is already on its way? I.e. should one absolutely force away directly?


----------



## YG420

Masamoto 240 KS that I use mainly as a slicer


----------



## mc2442

ecchef said:


> I have to deal with the same thing. I keep all my crap in a separate room with the dehumidifier working 24/7 but still the rust eraser gets a good workout here.
> This climate is murder on carbons so I try to get patina going asap, mostly by cutting cooked proteins. Tried various force methods but never liked the results, with one exception and I don't recommend this because it's very hard to reverse. I found that a good coat of Naval Jelly leaves a very dark grey/black finish that's uglier than Hell but does keep the rust problem at bay. Essential that you tape the edge though.



I have tried building a very nice blue patina on a few knives. Unfortunately when I get rid of the rust the patina or at least part of it, must go as well. I don't go through enough protein to get past the problem apparently, even trying to "force" a bit more whenever I do something like flank steak or the like. I probably need to force a bit to get ahead of the game. I do have a nice start on a Ginrei petty by using it as a steak knife (wood plate), but need to concentrate on a couple others. Hmmm.....more steak


----------



## alterwisser

vintage Pre-war Henckels, cut cooked chicken and it instantly developed this patina.


----------



## bonestter




----------



## SliceNDice

I'll participate...


----------



## schanop

I am building up strength level on this chuka. It has been a joy to use :laugh:


----------



## sharptools

That Shige Chuka looks awesome.

Btw where did you get it and how much did it go for?


----------



## schanop

It was from Maxim. Price probably will vary a bit from time to time, but it was a bit north of a yo 240 kitaeji gyuto.


----------



## Knecked

Toyama


----------



## sharptools

schanop said:


> It was from Maxim. Price probably will vary a bit from time to time, but it was a bit north of a yo 240 kitaeji gyuto.



Very nice. I just signed up for his list. So hopefully I'll run into one at some point!


----------



## nutmeg

Watanabe kintarou ame gyuto, forced blue patina
vs
Watanabe ex-Kurouchi sujihiki, Jizuya und Hazuya finger stone finish



gratis bilder



bilder kostenlos hochladen

Sabaki



direct upload


----------



## nutmeg

for the next knife with blue patina, this engraving could look good
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/phoenix1.jpg
The whole blade blue, and the phoenix metal/mirror polished


----------



## Mucho Bocho

nutmeg said:


> for the next knife with blue patina, this engraving could look good
> http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/phoenix1.jpg
> The whole blade blue, and the phoenix metal/mirror polished



Oh that's an awesome engraving. Like to see some close up shots


----------



## nutmeg

Mucho Bocho said:


> Oh that's an awesome engraving. Like to see some close up shots


Not ordered yet but the next should be a deba kintaro ame with this engraving.

for now I only have "simple" engravings like this Salvador Dali's _Meditative Rose_ with an inserted diamant as raindrop and an other rose on this sabaki 


fotos kostenlos
but still no patina on this one ;-)


----------



## nutmeg

Has anyone a recipe for pink/red/orange patina?
I'd like to force the blue a bit more and have the the engraved rose in a warmer color for the contrast.


----------



## LynLakeRunner

forced patina with coffee



[/IMG]


----------



## karif

Is there anything worse for a patina than pineapple? Right when I've got a nice natural oilslick patina, I dice up a couple pineapples and bam, instantly grey and grungy. :viking:


----------



## daveb

Avocado. The knife will look worse than the Olympic pool. The avocado won't look much better.


----------



## supersayan3

My favorite is purple, from raw fishes


----------



## alterwisser

slicing one Butifarra (Catalan sausage) got me this funky outcome on Toyama 240
Gyuto. Took something like 0.4 seconds LOL


----------



## Jacob_x

I knew when I had 50kg of mangalitsa to dice for sausage today was gonna be a good day :doublethumbsup:
The most intense patina I've ever seen in the flesh, that shig cladding is unreal stuff.


----------



## Jacob_x

Alt that toyama looks crazy. Good day for sausages!


----------



## inzite

#kiyoshikato #yukurosaki #hiromoto by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## XooMG

Only a little bit here. Not really a patina person but it's neat when it makes a nice contrast.


----------



## spoiledbroth

One of the cooler patina photos evar


----------



## Fedusa

Wow, some of these pics look stunning. Is blue steel just more vibrant than white generally? I may have to get a honyaki now instead of carbon clad.


----------



## XooMG

Fedusa said:


> Wow, some of these pics look stunning. Is blue steel just more vibrant than white generally? I may have to get a honyaki now instead of carbon clad.


I do not see a significant difference in patina between different low-alloy steels.


----------



## Fedusa

You mean the cladding or core steels? Cladding is usually soft iron, no?


----------



## XooMG

You asked about blue steel and white steel. That is what I was describing. Cladding is often iron or occasionally mild steel. I have not noticed a significant difference in patina there either, assuming a relatively consistent finish.


----------



## Fedusa

Perfect thanks. Back on track looking for a white steel to contribute.


----------



## cheflivengood




----------



## schanop

This is Sakai Jikko white 2 after a week or so of usage. It has a nice even blueish patina on the cladding. Core steel has taken on patina only slightly.


----------



## milkbaby

I love these multi color patinas everybody shows! I imagine the pics don't do the actual patinas full justice.

Here's a custom honyaki santoku in 1095, patina from one meal of cutting half a sweet onion then half a cooked steak.


----------



## fatboylim

First attempt at a patina on a Toyama Nakiri 210mm; kindly sold on BST by Von Blewitt. 

It is a coffee patina, twice applied. Soaked overnight then cleaned off, then resoaked overnight. 

I'm a little concerned about the orange highlights. Is it worth scrubbing off and resoaking? 

Click thumbnail... Not sure if the image shows up... 





http://imgur.com/a/ZQMUg 
Link...


----------



## milkbaby

fatboylim said:


> First attempt at a patina on a Toyama Nakiri 210mm; kindly sold on BST by Von Blewitt.
> 
> It is a coffee patina, twice applied. Soaked overnight then cleaned off, then resoaked overnight.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the orange highlights. Is it worth scrubbing off and resoaking?
> 
> Click thumbnail... Not sure if the image shows up...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZQMUg
> Link...



Pretty cool though the knife on that background had me trippin'...

I personally gave up on worrying about yellow and orange, as long as they don't feel powdery they seem stable. But somebody more experienced than me might should chime in and clarify.

I use imgur for sharing on the forums and use the bbcode links that you can choose while viewing your individual images.


----------



## foody518

That Toyama Nakiri photo looks like a watercolor painting XD


----------



## fatboylim

The Toyama is great. I'm a fan of both cleavers and Gyuto and this really has a bit of both! You need to like hefty knives though.


----------



## copperJon

Shigefusa 180 kasumi petty dipped in freshly browned ground elk.


----------



## schanop

Mizuno Blue 2.


----------



## schanop

Thank Marek, I used pictures from the wrong album.


----------



## bonestter

Same knife, different use


----------



## Drosophil

Shiro Kamo Migaki in blue 2. Smoked pork tenderloin and onions over forced mustard patina (mostly gone, except for the core). Sorry for the quality. Bad camera, worse photographer.


----------



## Benuser

Nice!


----------



## daveb

I mostly use this to portion meat (my show off knife). But then I'll use it as intended and am reminded I need to use it more.


----------



## sergeysus




----------



## Jacob_x

Oooh pretty, love a suminigashi patina, what's the blade?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

daveb said:


> I mostly use this to portion meat (my show off knife). But then I'll use it as intended and am reminded I need to use it more.



Nice knife Dave. One thing for sure, you're still the king of crappy photography. [emoji16]


----------



## sergeysus

Jacob_x said:


> Oooh pretty, love a suminigashi patina, what's the blade?



they do have a unique look. Its a Masakage Kuji.


----------



## niwaki-boy

sergeysus said:


> they do have a unique look. Its a Masakage Kuji.



Those blades are so cool looking, they've haunted me for a long time! I've never seen a pic in the wild. How do like it?


----------



## jimmy_d

sergeysus said:


>



Great looking knife!


----------



## sergeysus

niwaki-boy said:


> Those blades are so cool looking, they've haunted me for a long time! I've never seen a pic in the wild. How do like it?



I heard all Masakage knives are good, but I wanted to get this one because its tall at the heel, very thin, on the heavy side recycled steel for cladding and looks bad ass. 

Took me a while to take 'risk' on getting a round handled knife. I can always change it, but its very comfortable. Also, I dont like convex grinds on kitchen knives - very lazy and love flat or scandi because its easy to sharpen.

This knife does not dissapoint, great slicer and chopper.


----------



## daveb

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice knife Dave. One thing for sure, you're still the king of crappy photography. [emoji16]



Dennis,

I hired those pics out. Friends new phone has a crap ton of pixels and mega rams and stuff.

You're coming off my Christmas list buckwheat. :cool2:


----------



## lobby

daveb said:


> I mostly use this to portion meat (my show off knife). But then I'll use it as intended and am reminded I need to use it more.



jeez that is sexy, would have loved that when I was still a meat cutter.


----------



## niwaki-boy

daveb said:


> I mostly use this to portion meat (my show off knife). But then I'll use it as intended and am reminded I need to use it more.



That knife makes me want to board a pirate ship .. arrrrr hearties ...irate1:


----------



## niwaki-boy

sergeysus said:


> I heard all Masakage knives are good, but I wanted to get this one because its tall at the heel, very thin, on the heavy side recycled steel for cladding and looks bad ass.
> 
> Took me a while to take 'risk' on getting a round handled knife. I can always change it, but its very comfortable. Also, I dont like convex grinds on kitchen knives - very lazy and love flat or scandi because its easy to sharpen.
> 
> This knife does not dissapoint, great slicer and chopper.



Yeah .. now you're killing me. Yes I do like to take a flat wide to the stones but there are such things as kato etc.. 

Is that a 210?

Yes it's the risk that was/been bugging me on this one as well... maybe I'll take a chance. Thanks.


----------



## sergeysus

niwaki-boy said:


> Yeah .. now you're killing me. Yes I do like to take a flat wide to the stones but there are such things as kato etc..
> 
> Is that a 210?
> 
> Yes it's the risk that was/been bugging me on this one as well... maybe I'll take a chance. Thanks.



its a 240. Also, the actual knife maker Kageura is kind of a mystery. Not much on him around and no one really talks about his work. Could be a good thing.


----------



## Krassi

Hiho!

I usually dondt like patina but on one of my old Solingen ham knife it convinced me


----------



## jimmy_d

Krassi said:


> Hiho!
> 
> I usually dondt like patina but on one of my old Solingen ham knife it convinced me



Very cool looking patina!


----------



## StephenYu

Krassi said:


> Hiho!
> 
> I usually dondt like patina but on one of my old Solingen ham knife it convinced me



wow I dont know that henckels hv carbon steel knives :newhere:
Great looking patina!


----------



## Iggy

StephenYu said:


> wow I dont know that henckels hv carbon steel knives :newhere:



Had...unfortunately... few decades ago.

@ krassi: Great Patina! lus1:


----------



## Krassi

i guess 60+++ years at least 
And i collected a lot of those 

here is more of that knife
imgur.com/a/P99ty
imgur.com/a/Ln7P4

check this one.. thats the strange one ! 
imgur.com/a/qQ9Uh

@thanks! well looks not so dramatic in bright light but it was there after only one usage.

best regards, daniel!


----------



## Sudsy

I cold blue mine
Any of the commercial bluing products will work - check you local gun shop or online


----------



## chinacats

Sudsy said:


> I cold blue mine
> Any of the commercial bluing products will work - check you local gun shop or online



???


----------



## guari

chinacats said:


> ???



It's a chemical process that forms a bonded layering to a steel for rust protection, used in the gun business for decades..


----------



## chinacats

guari said:


> It's a chemical process that forms a bonded layering to a steel for rust protection, used in the gun business for decades..



I know what it is, I just don't know why the **** you'd put it on a kitchen knife...


----------



## guari

chinacats said:


> I know what it is, I just don't know why the **** you'd put it on a kitchen knife...



You got me there &#128513;

I was wondering the same thing myself


----------



## Sudsy

Cold blue, not hot blue, totally different animals
I have some I use to touch up any scratches on my shotguns, tested it out on a beater knife and loved it.
Easy, fast, and that dark blue with that sharpened silver cutting edge looks great
Over time it fades out leaving patterns on the blade 

Obviously you want to avoid the old stuff as it contained arsenic :bigeek:


----------



## schanop

Sakai Jikko Akebono from K&S. After first day of usage, good amount of blue hue there.


----------



## schanop

Google photo is playing me up again, huh..


----------



## spoiledbroth

I think it's permissions, you need to set the permission of the file in gdrive to "anyone can view" or "public" or basically the most permissive permission available. I think.


----------



## schanop

spoiledbroth said:


> I think it's permissions, you need to set the permission of the file in gdrive to "anyone can view" or "public" or basically the most permissive permission available. I think.



Permission is set at the album correctly, but the link (which seems to be private) I copied and pasted when I first add it to the album is different to the one I copied and pasted a while after (one that works). Never had such as issue before till a couple of days ago.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Dratted technology


----------



## schanop

It is really crap. Older photos are still good, not sure what is wrong with recent ones.


----------



## schanop

Try again, let's see how long this last


----------



## chinacats

schanop said:


> Try again, let's see how long this last



I don't really know how you do it but you absolutely create the most beautiful patina on a new knife every time.

Cheers


----------



## panda

heiji after butterflying chix


----------



## chinacats

Nice, did you order it thin by chance?


----------



## panda

no, regular. but i asked for spine and choil rounded repeatedly. i did light thinning and eased the shoulder slightly.


----------



## schanop

chinacats said:


> I don't really know how you do it but you absolutely create the most beautiful patina on a new knife every time.
> 
> Cheers



Thank, Jim. I am not sure if it is anything special with how I use the knife. Just use it on meat, veggie, normal things for home cook food.

Photography however may play a bit of a roll here. Nowadays I only use smartphone for these quick snap. However, I do take care to look at lighting and exposure values a bit. For patina, I think shooting for reflection of light source helps accentuate patina e.g. use the knife as a mirror and aim to capture the light coming from the light source reflected through the knife.


----------



## chinacats

schanop said:


> Thank, Jim. I am not sure if it is anything special with how I use the knife. Just use it on meat, veggie, normal things for home cook food.
> 
> Photography however may play a bit of a roll here. Nowadays I only use smartphone for these quick snap. However, I do take care to look at lighting and exposure values a bit. For patina, I think shooting for reflection of light source helps accentuate patina e.g. use the knife as a mirror and aim to capture the light coming from the light source reflected through the knife.


 

Thanks for the tips, I always see great color but then the pictures don't seem to capture it...now that I kind of understand the light issue I'll give it a go again soon.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## Nemo

How'd you get that on your knife DYY?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nemo said:


> How'd you get that on your knife DYY?


all natural, vegetables, raw meat (beef and chicken) and cooked warm beef...


----------



## Nemo

daddy yo yo said:


> all natural, vegetables, raw meat (beef and chicken) and cooked warm beef...



Ahh, blood and heat... that makes sense. It's a very nice coat on your knife.


----------



## krx927

chinacats said:


> Thanks for the tips, I always see great color but then the pictures don't seem to capture it...now that I kind of understand the light issue I'll give it a go again soon.



The patina shows much better if you slightly underexpose the pictures.


----------



## khashy

daddy yo yo said:


> all natural, vegetables, raw meat (beef and chicken) and cooked warm beef...



Noob question but what is that knife? It's gorgeous


----------



## khashy

XooMG said:


> Only a little bit here. Not really a patina person but it's neat when it makes a nice contrast.




I love this. What is that knife and what caused the blue?


I'm going to go through all 78 pages of this thread.


----------



## daddy yo yo

khashy said:


> Noob question but what is that knife? It's gorgeous


Don't worry, nobody knows everything! It's a Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 gyuto 240mm. I love it too!


----------



## ewebb10

That is definitely on my knives to buy list. It looks great. How long do you wait to wash it after you use it to get such a great patina? Or does it just build up slowly?


----------



## DitmasPork

My Katofeeling blue.


----------



## lans8939

My first time trying a forced patina 




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## daddy yo yo

ewebb10 said:


> That is definitely on my knives to buy list. It looks great. How long do you wait to wash it after you use it to get such a great patina? Or does it just build up slowly?


If you're talking about my Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 240mm gyuto it built up slowly and automatically. I wipe or wash my knife during its use frequently, especially when I am cutting aggressive foods such as onions or peppers. I didn't let it sit or wait on purpose.


----------



## ewebb10

Sorry, yes the Konosuke. If I can ever find one for sale I think that's going to be my next knife.


----------



## bkultra

ewebb10 said:


> Sorry, yes the Konosuke. If I can ever find one for sale I think that's going to be my next knife.



There is a shipment of 240 B #1 about to go up for sale on CK2G. It's the flatter profile, which is more desirable in my opinion


----------



## bkultra

bkultra said:


> There is a shipment of 240 B #1 about to go up for sale on CK2G. It's the flatter profile, which is more desirable in my opinion



Correction just went up on the site, available now.

Edit: sold out in a few minutes


----------



## panda

i'll never understand why konos are so sought after.


----------



## bkultra

panda said:


> i'll never understand why konos are so sought after.



Konosuke is really just a brand. The Fujiyama line (mainly the blue steel verity) is in high demand because of the smith behind them. The B#1 funayuki/Gyuto is a great profile, so much so I even picked up one. My only gripe is that they tend to run short (a 240 mm gyuto normally runs around 235 mm) and I prefer them to run long (250 mm - 255 mm).


----------



## daddy yo yo

bkultra said:


> My only gripe is that they tend to run short (a 240 mm gyuto normally runs around 235 mm)



Correct, my 240 really is a 228mm...


----------



## romanion

After first use of the Ikazuchi 210mm from Jon.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

bkultra said:


> Correction just went up on the site, available now.
> 
> Edit: sold out in a few minutes



Did you get one? I have one arriving Wednesday. I agree the profile is the desirable aspect, will sit well with my konosuke blue 1 gyuto. Looking forward to the comparison.


----------



## bkultra

Yes I have one coming that should arrive here tomorrow.


----------



## XooMG

Rather liked the colors after a few apples.


----------



## khashy

XooMG said:


> Rather liked the colors after a few apples.



Your photos on this thread are out of this world. Your other pic of the gyuto with ss cladding is what inspired me to go searching for one. This one (which I still don't know what it is btw):



XooMG said:


> Only a little bit here. Not really a patina person but it's neat when it makes a nice contrast.





Fantastic shots


----------



## XooMG

khashy said:


> Your photos on this thread are out of this world. Your other pic of the gyuto with ss cladding is what inspired me to go searching for one. This one (which I still don't know what it is btw):
> 
> Fantastic shots


Thanks! The newer photo is a reground, reground Fujiwara Teruyasu nakiri. The older photo is a reground Carter apprentice Muteki santoku-type knife. Both are in a sort of rough working polish, but they work well.


----------



## khashy

XooMG said:


> Thanks! The newer photo is a reground, reground Fujiwara Teruyasu nakiri. The older photo is a reground Carter apprentice Muteki santoku-type knife. Both are in a sort of rough working polish, but they work well.



Thanks for the info. How do you take these shots? Lighting conditions/ filters etc? I take it these aren't from an iphone!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

bkultra said:


> Yes I have one coming that should arrive here tomorrow.



Mine arrived just an hour ago! Ain't a Funayuki profile at all, same exact profile as my konosuke blue 1 gyuto. Sent an email out, will see what the response is. I for one am not please!


----------



## XooMG

khashy said:


> Thanks for the info. How do you take these shots? Lighting conditions/ filters etc? I take it these aren't from an iphone!


An iphone could probably serve OK if enough light is available. I am just using an old broken dslr with cheap glass and a single (fairly bright) lamp because I do not get much daylight time. Neither was a complex setup and should be doable with just basic equipment, enough light, and some mindfulness about reflections.


----------



## khashy

XooMG said:


> An iphone could probably serve OK if enough light is available. I am just using an old broken dslr with cheap glass and a single (fairly bright) lamp because I do not get much daylight time. Neither was a complex setup and should be doable with just basic equipment, enough light, and some mindfulness about reflections.



You're making it sound too easy, I think I'll give it a go, we actually have some sunlight here today


----------



## gaijin

khashy said:


> You're making it sound too easy, I think I'll give it a go, we actually have some sunlight here today



Lots of info out there... this is not too bad: [video=youtube;i1Mkki1L3V4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1Mkki1L3V4[/video]


----------



## khashy

gaijin said:


> Lots of info out there... this is not too bad: [video=youtube;i1Mkki1L3V4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1Mkki1L3V4[/video]



:goodpost:


----------



## gaijin

New knife, not used until yesterday, to slice the steak for the new year dinner A large wonderful piece of Entrecôte... and this is how my kife looks today: 






I love it.


----------



## F-Flash

Raquin sujihiki after the holiday action.


----------



## bonestter




----------



## valgard

That Raquin sujihiki looks awesome! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## tgfencer

Shigefusa 240 (but really about 253 heel to tip)


----------



## Fedusa

Dumb comment but how do you clean patina off? I was under the impression there was an easy way like wiping with vinegar but apparently not? I was brining something and some salt sat on the blade for about half a min and left these unsightly dots.

If I have to polish, forget it...


----------



## alterwisser

Fedusa said:


> Dumb comment but how do you clean patina off? I was under the impression there was an easy way like wiping with vinegar but apparently not? I was brining something and some salt sat on the blade for about half a min and left these unsightly dots.
> 
> If I have to polish, forget it...



Wrong thread my friend lol 

There have been multiple threads before about that. Just search for it (maybe easier through google). I think barkeepers friend was frequently mentioned .... as was Flitz.


----------



## chinacats

Not much to add to this page but this is more blue than I believe I had ever seen on my Tanaka blue 2 dammy gyuto...this is Tanaka blue 2 dammy 165 nakiri.


----------



## Sleep

Another Tanaka. 180 ku gyuto.


----------



## luther

CJA 230mm


----------



## AndrewH12

Oil up a microfiber towel and wrap it around the blade before storing. I live in Newport Beach as well, my Fujiwara FKH is nice and happy when I do that.


----------



## Oh_Toro

luther said:


> CJA 230mm



Beautiful!


----------



## YLQDave

luther said:


> CJA 230mm



Is that all natural?


----------



## luther

YLQDave said:


> Is that all natural?



All of course - four months of home use and the right angle for the light.


----------



## nevin




----------



## Oh_Toro

nevin said:


>



Whoa! What'd you cut to achieve that?


----------



## XKFC

WOW! Looks very nice, I want my knife to be that as well!


----------



## nevin

Oh_Toro said:


> Whoa! What'd you cut to achieve that?



I used it to cut about 500g of beef :-D


----------



## Oh_Toro

nevin said:


> I used it to cut about 500g of beef :-D



Win-win!


----------



## Chef_

https://ibb.co/gb0sBF


My 300 Masamoto ks, keep in mind this is after one day of use, super reactive.


----------



## XooMG

Not for a pretty colour but for the interesting interplay between core and cladding. Zakuri Tosagata on top.


----------



## daddy yo yo

XooMG said:


> Not for a pretty colour but for the interesting interplay between core and cladding. Zakuri Tosagata on top.



What's the knife on the bottom?


----------



## XooMG

daddy yo yo said:


> What's the knife on the bottom?


Sorry, it is Bryan Raquin's tester passaround. Edge thickness is likely not representative of his work as it has been handled and sharpened a bunch by others. My Zakuri edge might be a bit extreme too.


----------



## Roberto

luther said:


> CJA 230mm



So beautiful ...


----------



## brooksie967

[video]https://youtu.be/x_bYBaf0djw[/video]


Yoshikazu Tanaka 270mm blue #1 gyu.


----------



## valgard

Natural patina on the left, forced on the right.


----------



## valgard

And a more subtle one on the core of my nakiri



This one was much harder to capture on camera, and even in real life is not so obvious at all.


----------



## Badgertooth

Toyama plus steak


----------



## sergeysus




----------



## inzite

&#128526; #hiromoto #kiyoshikato #shigefusa #yukurosaki by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## khashy

inzite said:


> &#128526; #hiromoto #kiyoshikato #shigefusa #yukurosaki by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



:thumbsup:

Although that Shig is definitely patina free


----------



## inzite

khashy said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Although that Shig is definitely patina free



its made out of unobtainium which never patinas


----------



## Badgertooth




----------



## slengteng

[video=youtube;Sh5eYOcFG_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh5eYOcFG_M[/video]
Short and unsharp forced patina test video. I´m not very happy with the result, so I´ll prefer natural patina.


----------



## Brady686

https://flic.kr/p/SjgQSqone of the craziest patinas I have.


----------



## mikaelsan

dont know how i managed to wipe off a portion of the patina with my finger


----------



## shownomarci

mikaelsan said:


> dont know how i managed to wipe off a portion of the patina with my finger



I guess you've touched it with a greasy finger before it has started to patina.


----------



## Benuser

Coke on an oldie after thinning.


----------



## sergeysus




----------



## inzite

sergeysus said:


>



the lovely patina of a monosteel  How do you like it so far?


----------



## sergeysus

inzite said:


> the lovely patina of a monosteel  How do you like it so far?



so far it quite a nice cutter and I like the geometry as its very similar to the AS version. I like the feedback from the board, but will know more after sharpening. How do you like yours?


----------



## inzite

sergeysus said:


> so far it quite a nice cutter and I like the geometry as its very similar to the AS version. I like the feedback from the board, but will know more after sharpening. How do you like yours?



love it for what it is, the 270 has a very nice profile and gets very sharp with very little effort. It is not the thinnest behind the edge which allows me to really use it quite carelessly without consequences hehe.


----------



## XooMG

Not the sexiest knife, but some punchy colors:


----------



## valgard

Colours are really crazy on that one XooMG, borderline scary I would say.


----------



## daveb

Feeling blue. Maybe a drink will help.


----------



## pd7077




----------



## mikedtran

Amazing patina! Was this done slicing protein of some sort?



pd7077 said:


>


----------



## pd7077

mikedtran said:


> Amazing patina! Was this done slicing protein of some sort?



Yup, it's all from slicing protein...primarily beef and pork since I don't eat chicken as often.


----------



## larrybard

XooMG said:


> Not the sexiest knife, but some punchy colors:



Love the look. What did you use to create it?


----------



## XooMG

I forget, but I think it was hot Coca Cola. Didn't drink it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

XooMG said:


> I forget, but I think it was hot Coca Cola. Didn't drink it.



Well, sometimes I forget too when I drink, but I am not talking about Coca Cola... &#129315;


----------



## WOK-a-holic

did a forced patina using mustard on three different knives .All we're carbon steel ,one was very old with natural patina, came out okay .The other was a $10 heavy Chinese Cleaver "bonecrusher",that had almost no patina ,it has seen very little use and just stays oiled in a drawer.I wasn't happy with the pattern initially and did it again the following day just to find out that it turn the entire knife a dull Gray that doesn't rust . The 3rd knife had a light natural patina and I applied mustard to it once ,blotting with paper towel let it sit 30 mins. I was fairly happy with the results .lots of dark charcoal grey spots with lighter gray in background . If the knife has oil on it or is wet you can see very little blue .but when knife is completely dry there is a nice blue patina that resembles welded metal. I would add pictures but am unable to.


----------



## WOK-a-holic

Salty dog said:


>



This was many moons ago.


----------



## Choppin

Blue


----------



## Gyutoh205

Naturally developed patina 





Lightly polished blade





Forced patina






Blade is a carbon masahiro 210


----------



## loong

Salty dog said:


>



It looks like rust.


----------



## cjmeik

Damn! He MUST have a filter on that?


----------



## pd7077

Two days with the knife and I'm falling deeper and deeper in love with it...


----------



## preizzo

Toyama, yoshimitsu tamahagane, f. Dick


----------



## parbaked

First blood...


----------



## DanHumphrey

I know it's not a knife, but this surprised me on a STAINLESS steel pan:


----------



## parbaked

most of my All Clad stainless cookware have some patina...


----------



## Marek07

pd7077 said:


> Two days with the knife and I'm falling deeper and deeper in love with it...


Can't blame you. Think I'd be quite smitten too!


----------



## DanHumphrey

pd7077 said:


> Two days with the knife and I'm falling deeper and deeper in love with it...



What exactly is that? Is that your new Konosuke? It was with two others in the "purchases" thread and I can't tell which is which. :scratchhead:


----------



## pd7077

DanHumphrey said:


> What exactly is that? Is that your new Konosuke? It was with two others in the "purchases" thread and I can't tell which is which. :scratchhead:



Kato 210 [emoji48]


----------



## xantiema

Is vinegar acid 32% too strong to try to patina with? I've read nearly the entire thread, but don't seem to understand exactly why protein seem to lean towards a blue patina, and at times vegetables/onions aswell?


----------



## Nomsdotcom

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gs92m1tli9zflky/DSC00167.JPG?dl=0

Haven't uploaded from Dropbox before. Not positive this will work. My 240 had a run in with a Flat Iron the other night


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Well the link works, I'll see if I can get this one to actually show up


----------



## Nemo

View attachment 36405


View attachment 36406


----------



## 42537703

My Sakai Jikko Akatsuki (&#26241;, "Dawn") Gyuto 240mm also develop similar patina as your Akebono


----------



## sharptools




----------



## loong




----------



## holdmyphone

I usually wash off the patina after the day is done, but this gold one gave me pause. Pretty neat. Camera has a hard time capturing it, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## loong

holdmyphone said:


> I usually wash off the patina after the day is done, but this gold one gave me pause. Pretty neat. Camera has a hard time capturing it, but it's the best I can do.



So beautiful!


----------



## Matus

Detail of my Masaksge Koishi afte I have put a bit rough kasumi finish on it.


----------



## Blen

Naturally building patina on my aogami Doi.



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Choppin

Blen said:


> Naturally building patina on my aogami Doi.
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



Nice. Is this a small yanagi?


----------



## Choppin

I posted this a while ago but I think the link was broken. Patina from assorted veggies on 210 Toyama.


----------



## Blen

Choppin said:


> Nice. Is this a small yanagi?


16,5 cm Aogami Petty


----------



## StonedEdge

Choppin said:


> I posted this a while ago but I think the link was broken. Patina from assorted veggies on 210 Toyama.



Nice! Great knife and very cool working patina


----------



## Choppin

StonedEdge said:


> Nice! Great knife and very cool working patina



Thank's, I'm having a great time with it.


----------



## cheflivengood

View attachment 36609


----------



## playero

went to the slaughterhouse I know. lot of people from the time I was a kid. spent 4 hours talking and now have 5 five gallon jugs of blood to cure my knives. I asked them if I could go and use my knives there to cut meat and anytime I want just go. let's see the kind of patina I can get a couple of knives. I have already used gun blue not really good since the blade turns black but after washing it doesn't remains. I have used a chemical to give patina to copper and bronze but the same thing. Still have to try blood, which will be next and plantains which will also be in the near future.


----------



## playero

bonestter said:


>



Kramer knives are very hard to do with patina. his blend of steels is different. I myself keep trying to get a good one


----------



## musicman980

Matsubara 150mm


----------



## Jacob_x

View attachment 36783


Toyama suji first service back on the pass after a little spa treatment and new handle direct from Sweden...


----------



## megapuff5

Getting my first W2 blade shortly. Any advice for patina? Seems like a lot of folks do vinegar then mustard a few times. That the best bet?


----------



## alterwisser

megapuff5 said:


> Getting my first W2 blade shortly. Any advice for patina? Seems like a lot of folks do vinegar then mustard a few times. That the best bet?



Why would you do that?

Just cut some Salmon or other warm protein. Get some funky colours in there....


----------



## megapuff5

alterwisser said:


> Why would you do that?
> 
> Just cut some Salmon or other warm protein. Get some funky colours in there....


That's why I'm asking the experts  So maybe no need to force and just let happen naturally? NZ king salmon happens to be my favorite food anyway. My goal is to keep the knife protected and no flavors on the food that don't belong.


----------



## ewebb10

Yep. Grill a steak or whatever you like. While its still warm cut it into strips ,think fajitas, just for the exposure and you have a whole new knife. I've never been a fan of forced patina they look...forced.


----------



## alterwisser

megapuff5 said:


> That's why I'm asking the experts  So maybe no need to force and just let happen naturally? NZ king salmon happens to be my favorite food anyway. My goal is to keep the knife protected and no flavors on the food that don't belong.



It really depends on the steel as well.

Protein Patina is the most beautiful, but it will develop over time anyway. Unless you cut tons of onions and tomato with a virgin carbon knife, you shouldn't have major issues IMHO.

Just give it a try, you can always remove a Patina if you don't like it.

When I cut fresh salmon for the first time I just let the knife sit on the board for a good 15 minutes with all the fatty goodness on it. I don't think you can ruin a carbon knife with that even if you let it sit longer. It's not onion/water after all....

It was W2 (twice) and I got some really funky colours on it ....


----------



## zetieum

Bryan Raquin Bunka


----------



## Bobblybook

This knife was getting a great patina - it's a little difficult to see from the photos, but it was developing really iridescent, swirly patterns near the edge. It was lovely to look at. Sadly all gone as of yesterday - a family member (who shall not be named) washed it and left it sitting wet. Covered in red rust when I found it, had to all be removed :curse:

Hoping the next patina is as pretty to look at as this one was becoming.. it really developed a lot of character 

Zakuri tosagata bocho.









Sandblasted kasumi finish taken off, and I used some natural fingerstones to try and create a better one. This may be why the patina had such a pearlescent glow to it.. or maybe it was just luck.


----------



## miggus

Is there a way to get a carbon knife nice and blue other than blood?


----------



## StonedEdge

miggus said:


> Is there a way to get a carbon knife nice and blue other than blood?


Cut lots of oily and fatty proteins or use gunsmith blueing chemical AFAIK

Although with different steels and environmental conditions some knives never take on a blue patina but instead red-ish brown or gray, green other colors


----------



## tripleq

miggus said:


> Is there a way to get a carbon knife nice and blue other than blood?



A lot of the patina colour has to do with the steel. You can experiment with your knife and see what you get. I've gotten interesting blue results with bacon, various vinegars and oddly, I had a good blue patina once from leaving a knife unwashed for a bit after cutting a watermelon.


----------



## miggus

OK, thanks for the info. I did try out some mustard on the new nakiri... theres _some _blue allright 



IMG_3300b by Rattle Cattle, on Flickr


----------



## dwalker

Mango


----------



## miggus

dwalker said:


> Mango



I'll be testing that, thank you.


----------



## brooksie967

Wrought iron and Hitachi blue #1 vs steak?!?


----------



## StonedEdge

That's awesome


----------



## Choppin

brooksie967 said:


> Wrought iron and Hitachi blue #1 vs steak?!?



Yummy!


----------



## valgard

deep blue. that cladding is insane


----------



## Choppin

1st prep... 210 WH


----------



## miggus

Well, as a newcomer to the knife scene and a veggie, it seems that I have to settle for less intense colors. Nonetheless, some funky coloring is appearing on the Blue Super:



IMG_3378c by Rattle Cattle, on Flickr

In case anyone is alarmed, the reddish places are not rusty . :angel2: I worked through some 400g of fresh turmeric root, and this stuff will color *everything * in an orange hue.


----------



## Aogami

Light mango patina forming on my petty :biggrin:


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## slengteng

Naturally aged 1095 steel.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Choppin said:


> I posted this a while ago but I think the link was broken. Patina from assorted veggies on 210 Toyama.



This looks awesome man. I've wanted to order a Toyama for awhile, 210's are out of stock though. Do they have a lot of belly, or are they relatively flat?


----------



## tripleq

Dave Kinogie said:


> This looks awesome man. I've wanted to order a Toyama for awhile, 210's are out of stock though. Do they have a lot of belly, or are they relatively flat?



If you've ever tried a Watanabe they have nearly identical profiles.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

tripleq said:


> If you've ever tried a Watanabe they have nearly identical profiles.



Sadly I have not, though I came very close to buying a Watanabe Nakiri years ago but I found a Shig on the B/S/T on here and got that instead. From pictures I'm always confused on those as well though, If they have a nice flat spot with a gently sweep, or just basically a lot of belly?


----------



## tripleq

Dave Kinogie said:


> Sadly I have not, though I came very close to buying a Watanabe Nakiri years ago but I found a Shig on the B/S/T on here and got that instead. From pictures I'm always confused on those as well though, If they have a nice flat spot with a gently sweep, or just basically a lot of belly?



I would characterize the profile as having a pretty long flat section toward the heel with a gentle sweep upward toward the tip. Not a lot of belly but the tip is high enough to do some rock chopping if desired. The profiles make a lot of sense. I'd recommend either one. Kind of tough to explain in writing but I hope that helps you out.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

tripleq said:


> I would characterize the profile as having a pretty long flat section toward the heel with a gentle sweep upward toward the tip. Not a lot of belly but the tip is high enough to do some rock chopping if desired. The profiles make a lot of sense. I'd recommend either one. Kind of tough to explain in writing but I hope that helps you out.



Yes, that definitely helps, thanks man.


----------



## andur




----------



## OliverNuther

andur said:


>



Wow, that's wicked. Looks like you murdered a smurf.


----------



## andur

My nicest knife! Order took 2.5 years. I still thinned it way down, I'm a laser guy it seems.


----------



## btbyrd

Anryu 240 patina from dicing granny smith apples.


----------



## Choppin

Dave Kinogie said:


> This looks awesome man. I've wanted to order a Toyama for awhile, 210's are out of stock though. Do they have a lot of belly, or are they relatively flat?



Sorry, only saw your post now. I would second what tripleq said and add that the flat section is not 100% flat - its almost flat, with a tiny bit of belly. IMHO this profile is a winner - the flat section is flat enough to chop, yet its subtle curviness makes it useful for rocking as well. And the tip is awesome - dont be fooled by the stubby nose, it gets super thin and flies through anything. I love this knife.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Choppin said:


> Sorry, only saw your post now. I would second what tripleq said and add that the flat section is not 100% flat - its almost flat, with a tiny bit of belly. IMHO this profile is a winner - the flat section is flat enough to chop, yet its subtle curviness makes it useful for rocking as well. And the tip is awesome - dont be fooled by the stubby nose, it gets super thin and flies through anything. I love this knife.



Thanks for the response. I'm super tempted to grab one. They have pretty good heft as well, correct?


----------



## Choppin

Dave Kinogie said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm super tempted to grab one. They have pretty good heft as well, correct?



Yes, the weight (175g on mine), blade height (50 mm) and spine thickness all give it a hefty, sturdy feeling. But its not too extreme, it actually feels really well balanced (balance point is right on the pinch grip) and nimble enough to use for long prep. 

They are in stock at JNS now, btw!


----------



## Jacob_x




----------



## Jacob_x

Really reduced image res on an already shaky phone camera, apologies...


----------



## valgard




----------



## khashy

Jacob_x said:


> View attachment 37654



Love the handle, let's see a full photo of the tiny guy


----------



## Jacob_x

For best pics see Matus' knifemaking blog, it was an early days rehandle job. I've since taken about 2cm off the bottom to shorten it. Little in-hand demon!


----------



## valgard




----------



## Nemo

Bonfire patina


----------



## brooksie967

Watanabe Honyaki


----------



## tripleq

Sweet!


----------



## valgard

and blues just keep getting darker...


----------



## tripleq

valgard said:


> and blues just keep getting darker...
> 
> View attachment 37939



Especially when your white balance is helping to turn everything blue :justkidding:


----------



## valgard

tripleq said:


> Especially when your white balance is helping to turn everything blue :justkidding:


NOPE, no filter, I don't use them at all :dontknow: 
That's just the low light at 4pm here in Calgary.


----------



## valgard

actually looks crazy blue in person, more vivid than my cellphone pics can capture, Jeremy has one of these and he can tell you how crazy colourful this wrought iron cladding gets.


----------



## tripleq

valgard said:


> actually looks crazy blue in person, more vivid than my cellphone pics can capture, Jeremy has one of these and he can tell you how crazy colourful this wrought iron cladding gets.



Lol. I'm sure. I was just kidding about the fact the white balance is a little cold. I'm on a calibrated monitor and the white of the tenugui looks like it has been dyed blue.


----------



## valgard

tripleq said:


> Lol. I'm sure. I was just kidding about the fact the white balance is a little cold. I'm on a calibrated monitor and the white of the tenugui looks like it has been dyed blue.



Hmmm, could be, the low natural light might have triggered some adjustment from the phone. The tenugi is full of blue dots too so that doesn't help. Point is it actually looks crazy this wrought iron cladding, even veggies turn it blue. That's only three meals patina.


----------



## StonedEdge

Hey Valgard, do you by any chance know what the Watanabe cloth/textile thing (the one in your image above) says?


----------



## tripleq

StonedEdge said:


> Hey Valgard, do you by any chance know what the Watanabe cloth/textile thing (the one in your image above) says?



By memory I think it says 'Watanabe blade' and 'Shinichi Saku (made by)'. I may be wrong. I'm not at home.


----------



## tripleq

valgard said:


> Hmmm, could be, the low natural light might have triggered some adjustment from the phone. The tenugi is full of blue dots too so that doesn't help. Point is it actually looks crazy this wrought iron cladding, even veggies turn it blue. That's only three meals patina.



No problems. I was just having a little fun. Sorry if it caused you any concern or confusion.


----------



## StonedEdge

tripleq said:


> By memory I think it says 'Watanabe blade' and 'Shinichi Saku (made by)'. I may be wrong. I'm not at home.


Thanks! I was wondering what mine said exactly


----------



## valgard

tripleq said:


> No problems. I was just having a little fun. Sorry if it caused you any concern or confusion.



nah, just that I really don't use filters (at least on purpose) :wink:.


----------



## valgard

StonedEdge said:


> Hey Valgard, do you by any chance know what the Watanabe cloth/textile thing (the one in your image above) says?


Not 100% sure but I think something along the lines of what triple said.

I know it says Watanabe blade and something else.


----------



## tripleq

StonedEdge said:


> Thanks! I was wondering what mine said exactly



I'm 90% sure. If you post a pic I can tell you 100% but someone else will probably chime in to confirm before that.


----------



## StonedEdge

If I can figure out how to post pictures I'll put one up when I get home later.


----------



## valgard

StonedEdge said:


> If I can figure out how to post pictures I'll put one up when I get home later.



nice [emoji106]


----------



## tripleq

Ok. Just got home. My memory was right. That's what it says. If you look at the side of your knife and the Tenugui you'll see the same 'Shinichi Saku'.


----------



## StonedEdge

Many thanks!


----------



## tripleq

NP!!!


----------



## gringoze

So I just recently fell down the rabbit hole into this disturbing world of people overly preoccupied with cutting tools. After several hundred hours of reading, which has increased my understanding by somewhat close to zero, I remain with one significant question to which I can't find any answer. 

Are there any foods that you just don't go near with one of these things? And how about beets? Even a google search doesn't show anything when searching 'carbon knives and beets.' Yet, it is the one food I fear working with the most. Always makes me want to go all Dexter plasticwrap kill room before I start taking off the skin. Heck, once or twice I forgot I ate them, went to the bathroom, looked down, and almost took myself to the hospital. The beet is a forgetable but formidable foe. One that despite its drawbacks, I eat a lot of.

So what happens to carbon when it meets a beet? I have my first carbon on its way and feel I will be, knife in hand, staring down at the first beet like a high-noon scene in an old-western.


----------



## tripleq

Absolutely no problem with beets. With virgin steel there is a small chance that certain produce will pick up a slight odour or taste but this will cease when the blade patinas. Some people initially force patinas as a precautionary measure before using the knife and many consider the issue much ado about nothing. Either way youre fine.


----------



## valgard

go cut those beets, no need to worry, nothing bad will happen.


----------



## OliverNuther

valgard said:


> go cut those beets, no need to worry, nothing bad will happen.



Try telling that to the beet.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Golden beets give a nice coppery gold patina to a few of my knives. Cut away!


----------



## steelcrimp

Hello chaps. I'm very new to Carbon Knife thing, I have a stainless clad Kochi that'll be on its way in a week or 2. Is forcing the Patina something I want to do? Or should I just use the knife as normal and let it patina on its own?


----------



## OliverNuther

The stainless cladding wont patina at all, only the carbon core. Because its such a small area I would just let it patina naturallly.


----------



## StonedEdge

Aren't the SS clad Kochi with a KU finish any way?

Just make fruit salad with it and you're set patina wise


----------



## steelcrimp

Yes, You're right there is a KU finish on the knife. This might seem like a dumb question, but is the KU finish made from the carbon or the SS? Is the edge of the blade the only part of exposed carbon?


----------



## jdjones

My custom yanagiba from Bloodroot; cant wait to see this develop more.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Posted im another thread, but I FINALLY figured out pictures so I'll post 'em here too


----------



## steelcrimp

[/IMG]


----------



## Meesterleester

Nomsdotcom said:


> Posted im another thread, but I FINALLY figured out pictures so I'll post 'em here too



This looks incredible, Im really wanting an Ashi now!


----------



## valgard




----------



## steelcrimp

Had a blue patina on my knife but I left it on the a wet rag for about 5 minutes and it turned brown.. Rust or change in patina?


----------



## Paraffin

Here's a similar color on a Yoshikazu Ikeda nakiri with a Blue #1 edge steel. I don't worry about this color as long as it looks like a smooth patina along with blue color, and not granular or a deeper orange. That's where I start thinking rust. 

If that amber colored area started to look grainy or darker, I'd grab a wine cork, wet it and dip it in baking soda, and polish it out.


----------



## steelcrimp

Yeah, I kept using the knife and it turned into a dull gray. Figured it wasn't rust, thanks man


----------



## Viggetorr

I'll hopefully be getting my white #2 suji with reactive carbon cladding this week. As it is my first knife with a reactive cladding I'd like to get a nice patina going. What should I start cutting to get a nice one?


----------



## bkultra

Cooked proteins work best IMO, chicken in particular.


----------



## Viggetorr

bkultra said:


> Cooked proteins work best IMO, chicken in particular.



Better than raw? Then I'll try that.

Will the first patina affect how the patina will look in the long run, or will it change colour irregardless of the original patina?


----------



## krx927

bkultra said:


> Cooked proteins work best IMO, chicken in particular.



slightly underdone, if I might add.



Viggetorr said:


> Better than raw? Then I'll try that.
> 
> Will the first patina affect how the patina will look in the long run, or will it change colour irregardless of the original patina?



For sure it will affect it. But it changes constantly.

When I forced nice blue patina with chicken I got really nice bluish contrasts. After the time they changed to more brownish and darker colors.


----------



## chinacats

I like starting with raw onions to lightly brown before hitting the cooked protein (warm but not hot).


----------



## Viggetorr

Cutting cooked still warm chicken (breasts?) then? Will leaving the knife sandwhiched between chicken slices help or should it be washed off?


----------



## Benuser

Clean the very edge by lightly cutting in cork or so. Wait a bit before rinsing the blade with very hot water.


----------



## Viggetorr

So in my eagerness to get started I messed up and washed the knife with a regular dish brush ( http://www.vileda.com/media/catalog...40364_recycled-value-radial-dish-brush_2d.jpg ), which resulted in some small but noticeable scratches on my brand new Kagekiyo. They're quite small and I'm being vain, I know, but they're more visible IRL than in the pictures below. Is there any chance the patina will cover them up once it appears, or am I better off getting fine sand paper and polishing them away before the patina settles so I don't have to redo it later? It's just below the spine, so I won't be polishing that area with the stones.


----------



## Benuser

Viggetorr said:


> So in my eagerness to get started I messed up and washed the knife with a regular dish brush ( http://www.vileda.com/media/catalog...40364_recycled-value-radial-dish-brush_2d.jpg ), which resulted in some small but noticeable scratches on my brand new Kagekiyo. They're quite small and I'm being vain, I know, but they're more visible IRL than in the pictures below. Is there any chance the patina will cover them up once it appears, or am I better off getting fine sand paper and polishing them away before the patina settles so I don't have to redo it later? It's just below the spine, so I won't be polishing that area with the stones.



Is that a soft stainless cladding? What knife is it?


----------



## bkultra

Soft claded knives (iron or stainless) will scratch no matter how careful you are. If you want to refinish the blade i would use automotive wet/dry sandpaper and only work in one direction.


----------



## Viggetorr

Benuser said:


> Is that a soft stainless cladding? What knife is it?



It's a Kagekiyo from Baba Hamono! The cladding is carbon, so not stainless!



bkultra said:


> Soft claded knives (iron or stainless) will scratch no matter how careful you are. If you want to refinish the blade i would use automotive wet/dry sandpaper and only work in one direction.



Then maybe I should just accept them! Will the patina affect visibility at all?


----------



## Benuser

On monosteel carbons the patina hides minor scratches.


----------



## bkultra

Viggetorr said:


> Then maybe I should just accept them! Will the patina affect visibility at all?



In many cases it will help conceal small blemishes, but it will be there if you're always looking for it. Its part of the knife's story, until you refinish it anyway.


----------



## Viggetorr

Thanks guys, I guess I'll just roll with it. Just beating myself up a bit that I managed to scratch it before even using it. Newbie mistakes, I suppose.


----------



## Acousticawareness

Viggetorr said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I'll just roll with it. Just beating myself up a bit that I managed to scratch it before even using it. Newbie mistakes, I suppose.



I think these little marks fall into "Wabi Sabi" - just more character there now. Awesome new knife!


----------



## Viggetorr

Acousticawareness said:


> I think these little marks fall into "Wabi Sabi" - just more character there now. Awesome new knife!



That certainly is a nicer way to look at it - framing it in a positive way. Did some reading and I really like the idea. Thanks!


----------



## valgard




----------



## Viggetorr

Nice patinas Valgard! How long does it take for the blue hues to start showing? I've been cutting cooked chicken, raw beef and raw salmon for about a week and then rinsing for about a minute under very hot tap water, but so far barely any patina at all on my Kagekiyo.


----------



## StonedEdge

I think the trick is to not try to develop a blue patina. The more you try to less likely it is to develop....for me anyway


----------



## chinacats

Viggetorr said:


> Nice patinas Valgard! How long does it take for the blue hues to start showing? I've been cutting cooked chicken, raw beef and raw salmon for about a week and then rinsing for about a minute under very hot tap water, but so far barely any patina at all on my Kagekiyo.



Did you remove the protective coating?


----------



## valgard

Viggetorr said:


> Nice patinas Valgard! How long does it take for the blue hues to start showing? I've been cutting cooked chicken, raw beef and raw salmon for about a week and then rinsing for about a minute under very hot tap water, but so far barely any patina at all on my Kagekiyo.


Sounds like the cladding is either coated with something, little reactive or it's passivated. On the Kato, Watanabe, and Halcyon it takes about exactly one meal for the blues to show up :rofl2:. They get the best colour from warm beef but even onions leave some blue patina. Don't sweat it and use it normally and it should come. Actually the most colourful patinas I get are on freshly polished knives.


----------



## Anton

valgard said:


> View attachment 38575



is that an extra kanji on the Kato?


----------



## valgard

Anton said:


> is that an extra kanji on the Kato?



Yes, on the Katos :whistling:.
AFAIK it's called kao and it's sort of a signature, it's put by Kato on knives for specific shops in Japan.


----------



## bkultra

Anton said:


> is that an extra kanji on the Kato?



It's call Ka&#333; or hu&#257;y&#257; its a stylized signature or a mark used in east Asia in place of a true signature. My Kato has one as well and it was also meant to be sold domestically within Japan.


----------



## valgard

Anton

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ka&#333;


----------



## Viggetorr

How do you know if the knife is coated? I washed it with soap and a brush before using it the first time, and have rinsed it for a long time under hot water. As far as I can see theres no coating on the steel.


----------



## Viggetorr

Tried cutting some cooked chicken breast and then rinsing with almost boiling water. Got some results, not blue though!


----------



## chinacats

If you don't use acetone or other method the coating will eventually come off... in your food. If it's carbon and didn't come coated in oil then it has the type coating I'm talking about. Boiling water won't remove it...


----------



## Viggetorr

chinacats said:


> If you don't use acetone or other method the coating will eventually come off... in your food. If it's carbon and didn't come coated in oil then it has the type coating I'm talking about. Boiling water won't remove it...



So, acetone on a rag and wipe away? 

I looked in the manual that came with the knife from the makers and it just says to wash with dish soap before using the first time, but I guess wiping with acetone can't hurt?


----------



## bkultra

Viggetorr said:


> So, acetone on a rag and wipe away?
> 
> I looked in the manual that came with the knife from the makers and it just says to wash with dish soap before using the first time, but I guess wiping with acetone can't hurt?



Correct and it can't hurt anything but the lacquer


----------



## Viggetorr

So, I wiped it down with acetone. First I cut a mango, and was freaked out by the yellow/orange colours (especially a darker spot) so I removed it woth some baking soda/water slurry. Then I cut up a cooked steak. Turned out pretty cool in my opinion!


----------



## megapuff5

Great color there, that's really nice!


----------



## valgard

There u go!


----------



## Viggetorr

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## Konge

I have a question. Whenever I thin/polish wide-bevels, they always seem to become more reactive. Why is this, and is it possible to mitigate in some way? For instance, in the picture below are two Munetoshis, purchased at the same time, used approximately in equal parts. I thinned/polished the nakiri (not rid of all the low spots, they are _bumpy_) about half way in. So the nakiri has actually seen less action than the petty on their current coat. However, as you can see, the petty has a light burnish while the nakiri was used to chop up Pappa Smurf. Alright, alright, exaggeration promotes understanding - but still, there's a substantial difference. How come?

My only real theory is that they are finished with a buffing compound or something before they ship which might make it less "porous" despite having coarser scratches. But I know that my intuitive guesses regarding metal are wrong more often than not.


----------



## Drosophil

I had the exact opposite experience with the petty. It became a lot less reactive after thinning (but I didn't polish it at all).


----------



## Konge

Weird. It might be the finer polishing, then. I've had it happen to most other knives I've thinned/polished, this was just the most salient comparison. I had a Moritaka petty where I was almost convinced the cladding was semi-stainless, but which takes patina super quickly after the first major trip on the stones.


----------



## Drosophil

I'm not sure what happens, it makes sense that deeper scratches should be more rust prone, like you said.


----------



## RDalman

I would venture to guess the coarser finished still "have" the same patina, just it doesn't show as well because of the coarser finish showing "more" or breaks the appearance of it.. That the coarser finish is a little more rust prone doesn't matter in this case I think due to good care.


----------



## mise_en_place

Viggetorr said:


>



Haha, all I could imagine is the health inspector's face if he saw this!

PS I'm not saying there's anything wrong, just imagining the "average" health inspector having a heart attack


----------



## Konge

This is another example of what I'm talking about. The santoku has been used sparingly over a few months and chopped a few onions just before the picture. The petty just chopped a few onions before the picture. The difference, especially on the cladding is immense. They are both Moritaka knives, same line. And the santoku isn't even as rough as the Munetoshi. I have no idea what causes this.


----------



## QCDawg

Mizuno b1 240. Dressed to kill from #murdersharp @bigkev2828

https://photos.app.goo.gl/hamAf5AtszfwPqqY2


----------



## pd7077

Mizuno KS profile W#2 Honyaki after making a huge batch of pico de gallo. This is by far the coolest patina that I have ever gotten!!!


----------



## StonedEdge

So sick!!


----------



## chinacats

pd7077 said:


> Mizuno KS profile W#2 Honyaki after making a huge batch of pico de gallo. This is by far the coolest patina that I have ever gotten!!!



Oh hell yes! Something about a white 2 honyaki.


----------



## megapuff5

pd7077 said:


> Mizuno KS profile W#2 Honyaki after making a huge batch of pico de gallo. This is by far the coolest patina that I have ever gotten!!!


That's patina is awesome!


----------



## ashy2classy

Both Mazakis...


----------



## bkultra

ashy2classy said:


> Both Mazakis...



Specs on both


----------



## panda

man the KU looks so freaking dope!!


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> man the KU looks so freaking dope!!



I didnt realize how sweet those handles were until now too. Nice!


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> I didnt realize until now how sweet those handles were until now too. Nice!



ive said before i even bought one that the handle looked hella good!!


----------



## ashy2classy

bkultra said:


> Specs on both



Sorry, I usually don't have anything to contribute to this thread so I never check it...

Migaki (now my favorite)
Length: 220mm
Height: 50mm
Weight: 6.49oz / 184g

KU
Length: 214mm
Height: 50mm
Weight: 6oz / 170g

They're both crazy good knives. So glad I saw Preizzo's IG post with his migaki. Kinda wish I woulda sprung for the 220 in the KU as well. Love the feel in the hand with the thicker spine and superb D-shaped handles. Edges are primo, as well!


----------



## Ilia

And I on the contrary love polished knives, they are easier to pass into the product.


----------



## Viggetorr

ashy2classy said:


> Kinda wish I woulda sprung for the 220 in the KU as well. Love the feel in the hand with the thicker spine and superb D-shaped handles. Edges are primo, as well!



So the KU is lighter but still has a thicker spine?


----------



## Viggetorr

Also: restarted the patina on my Kagekiyo petty. Nice blue colours. Too bad there's a yellow area in the middle, would've looked nice with only blue!


----------



## RDalman

The old shiro kamo black dragon (slightly modified) has some blush.

https://imgur.com/xrSGyyO


----------



## ashy2classy

Viggetorr said:


> So the KU is lighter but still has a thicker spine?



Sorry, I understand how that can be confusing based on my syntax. I should have made spine plural as I was referencing both in a general sense. Stating it in a new paragraph probably would have helped as well. 

I was trying to convey that I love them both due to the properties stated. Great smith with a TON of potential. Can't believe these are still early blades of his. Once he's got a decade or two under his belt, I can't imagine what magic he'll be making.


----------



## Viggetorr

Ah, I see, no worries!  They look awesome indeed!


----------



## minibatataman

Unpopular opinion I think, but I don't like patina. I prefer using a scotch brite and baking soda and let it get dull grey with time. Or do that fast with hot vinegar


----------



## xantiema

How does a patina turn look on a Mirror Polished knife? Does it turn out exactly like how a satin ground blade would patina or does it retain it's mirror like reflection whilst adding a thin layer of patina? Does anyone have examples? I am referring to actual mirror polished blades, not hazy/kasumi style polish.


----------



## RDalman

xantiema said:


> How does a patina turn look on a Mirror Polished knife? Does it turn out exactly like how a satin ground blade would patina or does it retain it's mirror like reflection whilst adding a thin layer of patina? Does anyone have examples? I am referring to actual mirror polished blades, not hazy/kasumi style polish.



Patina https://imgur.com/a/n4vbQ


----------



## xantiema

Thank you very much Robin, that is actually remarkably beautiful, showcasing almost an image of early color photography on metal. Can I ask what grit-level that blade was finished off with? This has something to say about the amount of reflection I presume.
Cheers


----------



## RDalman

Thanks yea actually I enjoy the patina that one gets. I believe it's a 1200 grit sandpaper finish that's been rubbed down to clean patina, with autosol, a bunch of times. So I guess it's a autosol finish mostly now.


----------



## xantiema

Alright, thanks for that side note regarding the autosol. I believe the finish that I am intending with regards to the mirror finish is in the range of 0.3 micron Chomium Oxide and 0.5-0.1 micron Diamond Paste. Which possibly will be extremely overkill, but I am excited as to what the finishing look will look like. It is still a little ways off though, the project itself.


----------



## TEWNCfarms

Viggetorr said:


> Also: restarted the patina on my Kagekiyo petty. Nice blue colours. Too bad there's a yellow area in the middle, would've looked nice with only blue!



Yeah my knife has more yellow than blue Im kind of sad about it... but I dont know if I want scratch it all up... is there a good way to polish?


----------



## Nomsdotcom

TEWNCfarms said:


> Yeah my knife has more yellow than blue Im kind of sad about it... but I dont know if I want scratch it all up... is there a good way to polish?


Well there is a difference between polishing and removing patina. 

Polishing literally IS scratching, but getting progressively finer. Doesn't sound like you are ready for an attempted polish job, but there are many threads about it if you go for it.

Removing patina is easy and not scratch related. You can cut a potato in half, pour some baking soda on the blade, and scrub away with the potato. That'll give you a good fresh start for your patina. I've found that if you want to avoid yellow/brown colors forming it's best to only cut proteins to start. You could also force a patina, though I'm not personally a huge fan of that


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah forcing patinas is practical, but not necessarily pretty. 
You can use instant coffee; it gives a dull greyish patina. At least it beats yellow.


----------



## Viggetorr

TEWNCfarms said:


> Yeah my knife has more yellow than blue Im kind of sad about it... but I dont know if I want scratch it all up... is there a good way to polish?



I mix some baking soda and water and then dip a wine cork in it and scrub away at the knife. Removes the patina and doesn't scratch!


----------



## Konge

A thick slurry or more heavy on the water?


----------



## Viggetorr

Konge said:


> A thick slurry or more heavy on the water?



Thick slurry. Seems to be more effective while it's still bubbling from the chemical reaction, but not certain about that.


----------



## valgard

The new Honyaki took a nasty patina super quick from some hot steak.


----------



## luther




----------



## chinacats

luther said:


>



****! That's sick! Did you use a filter?


----------



## luther

Although I shoot everything as RAW (EOS7, Sigma 18-250, no filter), I have made almost no adjustments in developing this image. The blue and orange channel is unchanged. It looks like that in a natural way.


----------



## parbaked

Send that picture to Tony!!
I'm sure he'd dig it....


----------



## Viggetorr

luther said:


> Although I shoot everything as RAW (EOS7, Sigma 18-250, no filter), I have made almost no adjustments in developing this image. The blue and orange channel is unchanged. It looks like that in a natural way.



What did you cut???


----------



## luther

Viggetorr said:


> What did you cut???




Very little protein, lots of vegetables (lots of zucchini, parsnips, parsley root, celery, onion, garlic)


----------



## krx927

Yesterday I was opening new Prut. I prepared some knives and took pictures. I could not believe how pronounce was patina on the knives.


----------



## ghost1234

Https://m.imgur.com/gallery/dkP5PFj
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/19H6844




Patina from cutting onions, hard to see with my potato camera


----------



## QCDawg

270 Toyama Dammy

https://photos.app.goo.gl/SxmQT6x7a8c8H4ds2


----------



## pd7077




----------



## valgard

pd7077 said:


>



makes me happy


----------



## parbaked

52100 + protein


----------



## TEWNCfarms

krx927 said:


> Yesterday I was opening new Prut. I prepared some knives and took pictures. I could not believe how pronounce was patina on the knives.



Yeah those knives are beautiful! I love those patinas! Whats Prsut?!


----------



## TEWNCfarms

luther said:


>



Holy crap!!!! That is insanely beautiful!!! How did you get those colors!?!


----------



## K813zra

TEWNCfarms said:


> Yeah those knives are beautiful! I love those patinas! Whats Prsut?!



The cured ham in the picture.


----------



## TEWNCfarms

krx927 said:


> Yesterday I was opening new Prut. I prepared some knives and took pictures. I could not believe how pronounce was patina on the knives.



These are some of my favorite patinas Ive seen, they for real look like paintings


----------



## TEWNCfarms

K813zra said:


> The cured ham in the picture.



Hmm I havent ever heard of it, Im going to have to try some soon


----------



## luther

TEWNCfarms said:


> Holy crap!!!! That is insanely beautiful!!! How did you get those colors!?!



Closed cloud cover (even diffused light) and the right angle to the blade


----------



## panda

never heard of prosciutto? why are you into knives again?


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> never heard of prosciutto? why are you into knives again?



Fu. CK. Prosciutto, one time I was breaking down a bunch like 6-7 of them and my hands were oily, my arm slipped and my knife smashed the coffee maker, 3 mm chip outta a 270 uchigumo. **** broke my heart. Now I can't look at it without it breaking my heart.


----------



## panda

lol, you learned the hard way to never stand a block vertically until you trim the edges first for stability.


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> lol, you learned the hard way to never stand a block vertically until you trim the edges first for stability.



Was a bad day. A real bad day.


----------



## Jville

Tansu honyaki sees it's first pork loin
http://imgur.com/gallery/jWIai2o


----------



## hambone.johnson

picked up a JMJones full sized chucka in 52100 in a recent trade. needed a little cosmetic work out the gate, grind was solid and blade was in good condition. a couple hours of sandpaper work and it was ready for use. I love 52100. 

we had a particularly beef heavy production day on the list Thursday, something like 350# total production. I figured that was a good way to introduce patina and get things moving on stabilizing the blade.


----------



## hambone.johnson

this one was recently parted with . the patina was only after one use on the turkey at thanksgiving. 52100 gets such a great patina IME


----------



## Xenif

Tanaka KU


----------



## brooksie967

240mm doi blue 2 honyaki gyuto:


----------



## swarth




----------



## TEWNCfarms

brooksie967 said:


> 240mm doi blue 2 honyaki gyuto:



Looking good what did you cut?


----------



## brooksie967

TEWNCfarms said:


> Looking good what did you cut?



Hot chicken


----------



## panda

first patina, hot chicken breast.
f


----------



## HRC_64

panda - nicely rounded spine  you gonna do a writeup on that marko?


----------



## panda

when i actually get to use it i'll post some serious feedback, so far i've only used it for less than 5 minutes total, work has been busy AF.


----------



## brooksie967

Ashi






"Doi"


----------



## daddy yo yo

Disgusting...


----------



## pd7077

brooksie967 said:


> "Doi"



I love that pinch grip patina! [emoji41]


----------



## daddy yo yo

@brooksie967 , can you tell me a bit more about that Ashi, please. Is that a damascus honyaki??? Because that is how it looks...


----------



## JBroida

daddy yo yo said:


> @brooksie967 , can you tell me a bit more about that Ashi, please. Is that a damascus honyaki??? Because that is how it looks...



Just carbon banding


----------



## brooksie967

pd7077 said:


> I love that pinch grip patina! [emoji41]



Haha yes, me too! Didn't realize my hands were covered in meat juice!


----------



## brooksie967

JBroida said:


> Just carbon banding


"Just". How dare you Jon


----------



## daddy yo yo

That was my guess but I had to ask...

It is ugly...








so NOT!!!


----------



## brooksie967

daddy yo yo said:


> That was my guess but I had to ask...
> 
> It is ugly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so NOT!!!



Lol. It's so ugly i'll never even think of trying to sell it


----------



## YG420

Kono b2 honyaki


----------



## ashy2classy

My Toyama 210mm gyuto...


----------



## HRC_64

be careful !!! When its super-humid, fingerprint-oil (pinch grip) may trap a bit 
of humidity under it, so if you don't get it off right away,
the patina can change from stable to unstable oxidation. 
Ask me how I know


----------



## panda

brooksie, can you tell us more about the ashi honyaki?


----------



## Anton

an exercise on patina and different steels, mostly pork loin and onions 

Love the variation of blue on each steel 

Mizuno honyaki white 2
CJA honyaki 
And Rader W2 differently hardened so I guess it’s a version of “honyaki”... 












No filter


----------



## V1P

Anton, very cool knives and patina.


----------



## Barmoley

This is kind of cool I think.....


----------



## ashy2classy

Barmoley said:


> This is kind of cool I think.....



That didn't take long. How do you like it?


----------



## Barmoley

This is not forged geometry I am waiting on from Will, still waiting on that one. I’ve had this one for a bit. It is O1 workhorse convex type grind, 4mm spine at the heel, 232x48mm blade. I like it very much, it feels very powerful.


----------



## Billy02

i tried reloading many time but unfortunately i am unable to see any pictures.


----------



## ashy2classy

Marko 52100...


----------



## Barmoley

Cool looking Marko, patina on 52100 looks great too.


----------



## brooksie967

panda said:


> brooksie, can you tell us more about the ashi honyaki?



Sure, what would you like to know about it? I've got lots of pics of different polishes i've done on imgur as well if you'd like.


----------



## panda

Specs, how it cuts, and what made you choose that one over others?


----------



## brooksie967

panda said:


> Specs, how it cuts, and what made you choose that one over others?



I don't have the exact specs with me (at work and can't find the info on it) but I seem to recall it's 305mm long, 55mm tall. Heel and middle of the blade are perfection. Tips is slightly thick for things like slicing onions but still does a good job; just not perfect. Handle is coke bottle ebony (Ashi standard) with nickel silver bolster.

Again, if i recall it's like 3mm on the spine above the heel which is thicker than my 270 for sure and not inline with what he made for konosuke but wasn't uncommon for what he did for other stores or his own brand. Distal taper is pretty good, hardness is very nice and it's some of the easiest steel for sharpening. At 1k the steel is very very toothy and probably my sharpest knife at this level. I typically push them higher than that but really like it for certain tasks. 

It's a fantastic all around knife with surprisingly good food release, amazing in hand feel, perfect balance, just pure love. 

I bought it on a whim and just fell in love with it. Not sure if i can add anything to that (again writing at work) but hope that helps you understand my love with it.


----------



## Wdestate

Watermelon patina on a giant w2 honyaki


----------



## Jon-cal

Wdestate said:


> Watermelon patina on a giant w2 honyaki
> View attachment 41842
> View attachment 41841



Wow, that’s some intense color. I didn’t know watermelon would do that. Will have to give it a try. Looking good!


----------



## YG420

Yea watermelon turned an old kato I had to a nice shade of blue


----------



## Wdestate

Jon-cal said:


> Wow, that’s some intense color. I didn’t know watermelon would do that. Will have to give it a try. Looking good!



I didn’t either ha, I rarely take pictures of patina but this one was such a clean blue I had to.


----------



## slengteng

Onion @ Tsubaya Tanaka Blue #1


----------



## capslockpirate

New bloodroot after one onion and two fennel bulbs


----------



## Jon-cal

Wdestate said:


> I didn’t either ha, I rarely take pictures of patina but this one was such a clean blue I had to.



How many watermelons did you cut, or how long did it sit on the blade? I tried a watermelon today and didn’t get anything


----------



## Wdestate

Jon-cal said:


> How many watermelons did you cut, or how long did it sit on the blade? I tried a watermelon today and didn’t get anything



4-5 melons into cubes for an appetizer, don’t know how long it was sitting on it but let’s say 30-45 min?


----------



## cleaverpix

Anton said:


> an exercise on patina and different steels, mostly pork loin and onions
> 
> Love the variation of blue on each steel
> 
> Mizuno honyaki white 2
> CJA honyaki
> And Rader W2 differently hardened so I guess it’s a version of “honyaki”...
> 
> View attachment 41691
> View attachment 41692
> View attachment 41693
> 
> 
> No filter



love love these ones, more so the fact that they are used for what they are intended for!


----------



## panda

Anton actually cuts stuff with his collectibles. Instead of fussing over hamon visibility and clouds and Damascus contrast.


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> Anton actually cuts stuff with his collectibles. Instead of fussing over hamon visibility and clouds and Damascus contrast.



I don't get people that have drawer queens. You buy the knife to use, not to look at. ***?!?


----------



## geoff_nocon

Hiromoto honyaki gyuto after slicing some pork and dicing some onion and tomatos. I like how the patina brings out the banding


----------



## KeithR

First task for the new konosuke Fuji kiritsuke gyuto was to slice 120 pieces of snapper for bites


----------



## lemeneid

Thinned and removed the ku finish on my Mazaki, so what better way to patina it than with some steak


----------



## dwalker




----------



## Theunincrediblehaq

lemeneid said:


> Thinned and removed the ku finish on my Mazaki, so what better way to patina it than with some steak


Woooooow I wish I could get a pretty patina like that on my Mazaki


----------



## menzaremba

Early Forgecraft.


----------



## LoneRiderAndFriends

menzaremba said:


> Early Forgecraft.
> View attachment 42665


That forgecraft looks killer.
It's a shame they are all hard to find and expensive now.

I can see why though.
Those are some nice classic knives.


----------



## Kozuka

Kamon Knives 1.2519 after couple weeks of mixed use


----------



## drsmp

Forgecraft converted to wa handle, forced mustard patina and one water melon! Just finished this knife today.


----------



## ashy2classy

Ikeda shirogami 3 honyaki after 5 pounds of chicken...


----------



## Jon-cal

ashy2classy said:


> Ikeda shirogami 3 honyaki after 5 pounds of chicken...
> 
> View attachment 43249



Looking good! Lots of different colors in there. Cooked chicken?


----------



## Konge

Toyama sujihiki. Not that deep, so quite hard to capture - especially with a phone cam.


----------



## MrHiggins

Konge said:


> Toyama sujihiki. Not that deep, so quite hard to capture - especially with a phone cam.


My Toyama suji also sports the best patina in my kit. What a great knife! I'm with you, though, patinas are hard to capture on a cell phone camera. Yours looks awesome!


----------



## mozg31337

WOW, the colour looks amazing! I will be trying to develop the patina on my Watanabe Honyaki for the first time. Will keep you guys updated.



lemeneid said:


> Thinned and removed the ku finish on my Mazaki, so what better way to patina it than with some steak


----------



## Jon-cal

Toyama Gyuto + flank steak


----------



## XooMG

First patina: apple and pomelo.


----------



## Barmoley

That looks so cool. This is 1.2562 core if I remember correctly. How do you like the steel?


----------



## XooMG

Barmoley said:


> That looks so cool. This is 1.2562 core if I remember correctly. How do you like the steel?


Not enough time to form any real opinions, but it seems nice so far.


----------



## XooMG

I don't get a whole lot of green but it's neat to see. Sorry for the lower quality photo.


----------



## rebornhj

XooMG said:


> I don't get a whole lot of green but it's neat to see. Sorry for the lower quality photo.





XooMG said:


> I don't get a whole lot of green but it's neat to see. Sorry for the lower quality photo.



wow


----------



## bahamaroot

Kono W2 300m suji used mostly on holidays for hams and turkey breasts.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

bahamaroot said:


> Kono W2 300m suji used mostly on holidays for hams and turkey breasts.



Yea but Halloween is right around the corner [emoji3]


----------



## Chefgibson

Patina party! One from a couple weeks back after a fresh polish and etch!


----------



## krx927

Patina on stainless steel pot


----------



## daddy yo yo

Chefgibson said:


> Patina party! One from a couple weeks back after a fresh polish and etch!View attachment 43771


How sweet! What knife is that?


----------



## Jon-cal

krx927 said:


> Patina on stainless steel pot



Haha, don’t see too many of these! What did that?


----------



## Chefgibson

daddy yo yo said:


> How sweet! What knife is that?


Halcyon forge 230 1095 core


----------



## bkultra

Jon-cal said:


> Haha, don’t see too many of these! What did that?



Heat... It can be removed with Bar Keepers Friend.


----------



## krx927

Indeed it was heat. But not really high heat, just normal cooking.


----------



## Jon-cal

krx927 said:


> Indeed it was heat. But not really high heat, just normal cooking.



I’ve never seen that with my stainless pans. Maybe I need to crank the heat up a little more haha


----------



## Jville

Cheap Wok seasoned https://imgur.com/gallery/bsi0jLY


----------



## StephenYu

My Mazaki from KnS


----------



## mozg31337

Hello patina friends ). I have started using the Watanabe Honyaki Gyoto and it is starting to develop it's first patina. The colour is on the grey / brown side. I've used it to cut some onions, carrots and some lamb fillets. I was wondering what creates a blue / purple patina that look oh so beautiful, unlike the dull grey/brown one that is starting to appear on my knife?

On a side note, my wife uses the Shun Classic petty knife all the time, which is meant to be stainless. However, I've noticed that it has started developing the blue/yellow patina which looks very beautiful on the Damascus steel. She cuts pretty much everything with it and I am not sure what foods actually cause the blue/purple tint.


----------



## zmaster

I think the blue is mainly from cutting chicken thighs.


----------



## Barmoley

So different and yet.....can’t decide which I like more.....


----------



## XooMG

This side doesn't have the green but still a nice range of colour.


----------



## Barmoley

That looks so cool. How are you liking 1.2562 so far?


----------



## Migraine

Nothing like as dramatic as most in here (although the colours - blues especially - do pop more IRL so probably in part down to phone camera fail) but here's how my Prendergast is looking.

And the old first-time-carbon classic question - the exposed aogami super at the edge seems prone to taking this browny colour; patina or rust?






It feels smooth.


----------



## XooMG

Barmoley said:


> That looks so cool. How are you liking 1.2562 so far?


I don't think I use knives in a way that reveals edge longevity well enough to draw out useful comparisons, but it's held up very well so far. I will be touching it up probably sometime next week though it's still functionally sharp.


----------



## slobound

Adding a patina pic of these Kono Fuji’s


----------



## Barmoley

That's some nice looking patina.


----------



## slobound

Barmoley said:


> That's some nice looking patina.



I'm pretty darn happy with it. Most of that patina came from brisket slicing, onions, and a rib roast.


----------



## Ryndunk

Turkey patina!


----------



## krx927

Ryndunk said:


> Turkey patina!
> View attachment 44992



What are you doing cutting turkey with a deba


----------



## Ryndunk

Lol! It's just a a big honesuki! Right?


----------



## bugbear

People trying to speed/force patina might be interested in this, from the home engineering/gunsmith nexus

"Rust Blueing"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluing_(steel)#Rust_bluing


BugBear


----------



## krx927

krx927 said:


> What are you doing cutting turkey with a deba



Not from that angle...


----------



## Kyon

Migraine said:


> And the old first-time-carbon classic question - the exposed aogami super at the edge seems prone to taking this browny colour; patina or rust?



actual rust looks more spotty i think, my shibata as also took a kind of brownish color - don't think its rust but maybe someone more experienced can elaborate..






my staub cocotte took an interesting patina yesterday after cooking..


----------



## akafat

Patina shows up after dicing some chilli


----------



## slobound

Ha! I never thought chili’s would cause a patina. Cool!!!


----------



## akafat

slobound said:


> Ha! I never thought chili’s would cause a patina. Cool!!!


 The patina was taken off before I cut the chilli. Guess it's because I stir fried the chilli before cutting and chilli oil came off and react with the steel.


----------



## slobound

akafat said:


> The patina was taken off before I cut the chilli. Guess it's because I stir fried the chilli before cutting and chilli oil came off and react with the steel.


Ah, I can see that happening then. Still cool that you were able to get a patina from chili's.


----------



## Greenbean1224

Tanaka 240


----------



## slobound

Greenbean1224 said:


> Tanaka 240


The Tanaka was my second J knife and now that I have many more, it’s still one of my favorites!


----------



## Greenbean1224

I have a lot more higher end knives. But this one is my everyday knife. It’s just amazing


----------



## Xenif

Tanaka KU 240 after a lot of pork belly


----------



## ecchef

Little bit of everything.


----------



## acxenithzz

Patina starting to develop on my Gengetsu 240mm W2 in the first couple of weeks


----------



## Kyon

acxenithzz said:


> Patina starting to develop on my Gengetsu 240mm W2 in the first couple of weeks
> 
> View attachment 45414



What a beauty!


----------



## Anton

Mizuno honyaki and Gesshin ittetsu honyaki suji


----------



## Viggetorr

akafat said:


> Patina shows up after dicing some chilli



That's a cool profile, some kind of nakiri/cleaver mix?


----------



## akafat

Viggetorr said:


> That's a cool profile, some kind of nakiri/cleaver mix?


I would say it's a mini cleaver, good knife for small jobs.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Little pocket knife patina


----------



## Kyon

After cutting quite a few onions with my wakui petty


----------



## faverodefavero

Some 240mm Workhorse Kato Patina after months of use (I keep it clean while working with a wet cloth which I wipe the knife with every minute while cooking, otherwise patina would be waaaay stronger. I have this healthy habit of always wiping any carbon knife with a wet cloth every half a produce I chop/cut/slice trough, takes about 2~5 seconds and keeps my knives polish new for the longest).


----------



## faverodefavero




----------



## Stx00lax

Mazaki and Toyama gettin’ work


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Stx00lax said:


> Mazaki and Toyama gettin’ work
> View attachment 45765
> View attachment 45764


Nice!! My Mazaki is starting to build a pretty patina as well after just a week of use. Especially since I cut some cooked chicken breast with it.


----------



## Hanmak17




----------



## Barmoley

Very cool knives. Hanmak, tell us more about that catcheside. Specs, when you got it, etc


----------



## Hanmak17

Barmoley said:


> Very cool knives. Hanmak, tell us more about that catcheside. Specs, when you got it, etc



Here are Will's comments:

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/st...nyaki_sc125_Gyuto_-_High_grade_Wa_handle.html

One final larger Gyuto to top off this little run of splendid Honyaki Knives. This knife just sums up what is wonderful about the control of material possible when using forging techniques for the bulk of the drawing of the blade... The knife feels light nimble balanced yet somehow firm with zero flex thank to the softly hollow forged faces keeping thickness in the spine. The break into the convex lower geometry ensures release whilst being thin enough not to wedge in hard food. The perfect all round geometry. The steel is sc125 super clean carbon steel made in small batches by Achim Wirtz, has all the advantages of glass hard white 1 whilst remaining tough on a superfine edge. Hamon really pops on this one , I decided to give this one the full high grade treatment and give it a stabilised Koa handle with a beautiful angled front into the brass front cap, has a brass and blue jean Micarta spacer.

Knife specs

Steel sc125
Blade length 230mm
Height - 53mm
Spine thickness entering handle 4.25mm over heel 4mm halfway 2.2 10mm from tip 0.9mm
Thickness on heel halfway down blade 2.1mm, 5mm behind edge 0.7mm
Weight - 218g
Balance just ahead of chill
Hardness 65/66hrc

My comments:

A bit chippy at first. Blade is really hard. Spent some time on the stones and put a less aggressive edge on it. Now it is essentially perfect. Haven't touched any of my other knives in weeks. Have to thank @MastrAndre who finally agreed to sell me the knife. Was apparently one of his favorites.


----------



## Barmoley

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stringer

Watanabe 270 Gyuto
Ashi Ginga 270 Sujihiki
Maturi Bros Grinding Service (Possibly a Foster's) Cleaver Rehandle Project

A couple of months use in pro kitchen. 1 full progression sharpening and due for another.















Probably seen some use.


----------



## Gjackson98

Patina on Hamon


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Here is what my Mazaki (new profile bought from JNS in november) after some chicken breast, pork loin and vegetables. The only thing that has me worried is I see a couple of orange spots (see last pic) on the blade and hope it's not rust from letting the knife sit for a while without washing after cutting up the pork loin. Any thoughts?


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Edit: It should read: "Here is what my Mazaki looks like..." Icouln't find how to edit the post.


----------



## HRC_64

Possible ot test/remove a small spot with a toothpick + stone slurry if it looks weird


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## Migraine

alterwisser said:


>



Phwoooarrr. Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## Vils

Ken Kageura Masakge


----------



## preizzo

Vils said:


> Ken Kageura Masakge


Always want it one of these in my collection.
Beautiful blade


----------



## Vils

Love the knife. And the contrast between the SS tang and the blade patina is wonderful.


----------



## Tim Rowland




----------



## rico

Masamoto KK Kasumi Kamagata Usuba 210mm when new





After pickling and many months of use.










The Masamoto KK Kasumi Kamagata is a very sharp single sided vegetable chopper. The core of the knife is a highly reactive and very hard white steel. There is a stainless wrap that covers about only 1/2 the blade. Thus, A good patina became essential to using this knife on a daily basis. After trying several patina recipes involving mustard, onions, vinegar, and other assorted condiments, I decided to try something a little stronger. The Lime-A-Way method worked great. To create the patina, I clean and polish all parts of the blade. Then heat the knife in the preheated oven at 170*F for about 15 minutes. I then apply the Lime-A-Way liberally on both sides of the blade (pouring it straight from the bottle). I do this over the sink in a well ventilated kitchen to avoid breathing acid fumes. It just takes a few seconds to apply the acid. I let the knife rest for a few minutes then wash up and sharpen as usual. I've never had a rust problem with this knife after using this method.


----------



## ChrisL45

This is my slicer, which was my grandfather's 12" Henckels Chef knife. It had been sharpened by somebody so the bolster hung down below the blade almost 1/2 inch. Had a local shop reshape the bolster and fix a few other issues so I could use it. No idea what the steel is, but here you go. I was told it was pre-WW2, but have no way to verify that info. This is after slicing bacon, I cured and smoked.


----------



## MartinT

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 45883
> 
> Patina on Hamon


nice


----------



## Arve Grinden

Shig sujihiki after slicing up some duck breasts.


----------



## preizzo

Few knives with nice patina..
Aogami, bulat, sc125, w 2,damascus


----------



## Dave Kinogie

alterwisser said:


>


What is this?


----------



## preizzo

Dave Kinogie said:


> What is this?


Halicon forge??


----------



## alterwisser

Dave Kinogie said:


> What is this?



A knife? Lol

It’s Halcyonforge yeah


----------



## mikaelsan

There is something really awesome about getting to slice your first warm proteins after resetting the finish on your blade


----------



## Chefgibson

mikaelsan said:


> There is something really awesome about getting to slice your first warm proteins after resetting the finish on your blade


Agreed


----------



## WAVERY

My first carbon going bluey/grey.


----------



## Hermes7792

Ealy paring knife. 

15n20,1050, and compo de cito meteorite as the steel in the Damascus. 

5 year patina mostly blue on color


----------



## Customfan

Chefgibson said:


> Agreed



I thought I was the only one! ;-)


----------



## Froztitanz

Just a light patina developing on the stainless ku yoshimune gyuto.


----------



## Froztitanz

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 45883
> 
> Patina on Hamon


Gorgeous. Is that a y ikeda honyaki gyuto?


----------



## valgard

Gesshin Ittetsu


----------



## pd7077




----------



## Froztitanz

pd7077 said:


>


That is a gorgeous patina!


----------



## ashy2classy

Y. Ikeda white #3...


----------



## Barmoley

Very cool looking. How's the performance?


----------



## valgard

Gesshin ittetsu


----------



## Danzo

valgard said:


> Gesshin ittetsu


Nice. Whatcha cooking back there?


----------



## valgard

that was just my anova with a couple steaks.


----------



## akafat

faverodefavero said:


> View attachment 45750
> View attachment 45751
> View attachment 45752
> View attachment 45753
> View attachment 45754
> View attachment 45755


Wow amazing patina on the rj gyuto! It looks like the jigane is intact. Was it done on purpose or the jigane simply does not give any patinas?


----------



## Supraunleaded

Cooked chicken breast + Kono FM.


----------



## big D

pd7077 said:


>


Very nice patina. Also, at least from this viewing angle, I like the profile of the knife. What is it if I may ask?


----------



## pd7077

big D said:


> Very nice patina. Also, at least from this viewing angle, I like the profile of the knife. What is it if I may ask?



It’s a Kikuichimonji B#1. I picked it up when I was in Kyoto last November. Super fun knife.


----------



## Froztitanz




----------



## big D

pd7077 said:


> It’s a Kikuichimonji B#1. I picked it up when I was in Kyoto last November. Super fun knife.



Thank you pd7077


----------



## brooksie967

Akira White 2 wide bevel honyaki


----------



## Froztitanz

brooksie967 said:


> Akira White 2 wide bevel honyaki


Gorgeous patina. What did you cut to get such lovely colours?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Polar bear?


----------



## brooksie967

Froztitanz said:


> Gorgeous patina. What did you cut to get such lovely colours?



Mostly cooked steak/chicken, onions, limes, etc.


----------



## big D

Very pretty blues and purples brooksie967


----------



## MrHiggins

Froztitanz said:


> Gorgeous patina. What did you cut to get such lovely colours?


Roast Smurf.


----------



## slickmamba

brooksie967 said:


> Akira White 2 wide bevel honyaki


OH god I need this. I end up removing my patinas all the time cause I'm unhappy with how they turn out


----------



## brooksie967

slickmamba said:


> OH god I need this. I end up removing my patinas all the time cause I'm unhappy with how they turn out


Roast beef!


----------



## Froztitanz

MrHiggins said:


> Roast Smurf.


Children smurfs are gonna be sad now that papa smurf has been sliced to pieces.


----------



## Viggetorr

brooksie967 said:


> Roast beef!



But even that initial blue will disappear after a while when you use it for veggies, no?


----------



## Michi

MrHiggins said:


> Roast Smurf.


Naw, no need. Just cut up a bunch of these


----------



## valgard




----------



## Xenif

Getting a nebula on the Mazaki


----------



## KZ900




----------



## Dhoff

Tim Lark said:


>



I am very new, but this seems like rust?


----------



## Michi

Dhoff said:


> I am very new, but this seems like rust?


No. Rust (Fe2O3) would appear red. This is patina (Fe3O4), also called "black rust".

Red rust is really porous and will eventually eat all the way through a piece of iron. Black rust doesn't do that and acts to protect the metal below it from further oxidation (within limits).

Michi.


----------



## Dhoff

Michi said:


> No. Rust (Fe2O3) would appear red. This is patina (Fe3O4), also called "black rust".
> 
> Red rust is really porous and will eventually eat all the way through a piece of iron. Black rust doesn't do that and acts to protect the metal below it from further oxidation (within limits).
> 
> Michi.


thanks Michi


----------



## Bcos17

Two weeks of patina on my new Mazaki 220MM Gyuto from Clean





cut


----------



## robenco15

Gesshin Kagekiyo White #2

Not the easiest to get a blue patina. Likes the reddish oranges more. Not bad though for slicing a pork tenderloin a few steaks over the past two weeks. Gotta keep working on it.


----------



## Dylan

Mazaki 270 Suji after a couple weeks of chicken, beef, pork and salmon.


----------



## Migraine

Lew Griffin 01 monosteel petty after some pork loin.


----------



## pd7077

Watanabe Kintaro-ame W#2 cleaver


----------



## JustinP

pd7077 said:


> Watanabe Kintaro-ame W#2 cleaver




Nice patina. I also really like that cleaver.


----------



## Ryndunk

pd7077 said:


> Watanabe Kintaro-ame W#2 cleaver


I just recieved one of the Watanabe cleavers a couple days ago. Really like it so far.


----------



## hennyville

No words needed


----------



## Foltest

Kagayaki AS gyuto


IMG_20190314_132729 by Marek Vagunda, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan

Please excuse my lack of photography skills lol


----------



## Gloom

The9 255m Gyuto after slicing up a few steaks.


----------



## bennypapa

hennyville said:


> View attachment 49968
> 
> No words needed


Wow that Kanji is beautiful. Who's the maker?


----------



## Bcos17

bennypapa said:


> Wow that Kanji is beautiful. Who's the maker?


Thats a Mazaki


----------



## GoodMagic

Hiromoto super AS 270 sugi with an original wa handle. Blue patina on the exposed blue core. Such a sweet blade!


----------



## bahamaroot

Kono Fuji FM 150mm petty. Kind of matches my tile...


----------



## JustinP

Fuji's make some fun colors. Much more blue than it looks like here. Lamb helps with the blue a lot .


----------



## dmonterisi

fujiyama white 1


----------



## JustinP

dmonterisi said:


> fujiyama white 1



Whatever you do, don't lick that blade now .


----------



## dmonterisi

JustinP said:


> Whatever you do, don't like that blade now .


 
everyone hates the days we make hot sauce. standing over 5 gallons of simmering habanero vinegar and then pureeing it will make you rethink a lot of choices that got you to that spot.


----------



## Dylan

Toyama 240 after a bit more use:




Gesshin Ginga 240 after a good few test meals:


----------



## Froztitanz




----------



## MrHiggins

Smoked a pastrami this morning. Sliced it up for lunch with my new Shi-Han. First impressions are very, very favorable.


----------



## MrHiggins

Mazaki + sous vide chicken breast:


----------



## stringer

Ashi Ginga. Brisket, pork loin, and turkey breast mainly.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

MrHiggins said:


> Smoked a pastrami this morning. Sliced it up for lunch with my new Shi-Han. First impressions are very, very favorable.
> 
> View attachment 50977



Is that his 52100?


----------



## Tanalasta

Lots of Mazaki love recently!


----------



## daizee

This is a great thread!
Here's an early paring knife that I made for my cousin in ~2011-2012 or so. A2 after 6 months in her Virginia kitchen. It started out with a 1000x hand-polished finish :


----------



## Migraine




----------



## frank358fr

I love the look


----------



## Dave Kinogie




----------



## lemeneid

Toyama 240mm Honyaki after a 15min salsa prep.


----------



## MrHiggins

Dave Kinogie said:


> Is that his 52100?


It's a wrought iron clad white 2. Really a spectacular knife (and I don't say that about all my new knife purchases - this one is special).


----------



## Dave Kinogie

MrHiggins said:


> It's a wrought iron clad white 2. Really a spectacular knife (and I don't say that about all my new knife purchases - this one is special).



I've been thinking about copping a Shihan for awhile now, leaning towards the 52100 line, yours is really nice though.

What blade length is yours?


----------



## frank358fr

Very nice Knife. Wow


----------



## frank358fr

There is some great knives


----------



## hennyville

270 AS san mai vs 1 steak


----------



## pd7077

Tsukasa vs prime rib


----------



## Jon-cal

pd7077 said:


> Tsukasa vs prime rib



Always nice to see knives like that being used! Gorgeous stuff


----------



## dwalker

Shigahiro


----------



## Gjackson98




----------



## captaincaed

This baby is just getting good. The patina really helps with food release. I like it shiny but damn, it cuts now


----------



## charlesquik

captaincaed said:


> This baby is just getting good. The patina really helps with food release. I like it shiny but damn, it cuts now View attachment 51995


what knife is this?


----------



## changy915

pd7077 said:


> Tsukasa vs prime rib


Nice!


----------



## captaincaed

charlesquik said:


> what knife is this?


Ikeda wh3. Took some getting used to but it's growing in me in a serious way


----------



## Carl Kotte

Old Masamoto 270 mm with western handle. Just started working on the patina.


----------



## dsk

Just got my Wakui 210mm today. I'm impatient and want it to have a base protection so I applied mustard. First carbon knife so this should be interesting.


----------



## Carl Kotte

dsk said:


> Just got my Wakui 210mm today. I'm impatient and want it to have a base protection so I applied mustard. First carbon knife so this should be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 52727



Did you apply it to the whole blade or just the bevel? It appears from the picture that only the cutting area had a reaction.


----------



## parbaked

Carl Kotte said:


> Did you apply it to the whole blade or just the bevel? It appears from the picture that only the cutting area had a reaction.



The Wakui cladding is stainless...


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> The Wakui cladding is stainless...



Thanks, that answers that!


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> The Wakui cladding is stainless...



May I ask: is it common (or recommended) praxis to force patina on the bevel? I kind of thought that that area took care of itself after some light protein cutting.


----------



## dsk

Carl Kotte said:


> May I ask: is it common (or recommended) praxis to force patina on the bevel? I kind of thought that that area took care of itself after some light protein cutting.



Many prefer to let it develop naturally. I wanted to force it just to get some early protection. If (when) I pick up a full carbon knife in the future I'll do it naturally.


----------



## Carl Kotte

dsk said:


> Many prefer to let it develop naturally. I wanted to force it just to get some early protection. If (when) I pick up a full carbon knife in the future I'll do it naturally.



Cool, thx!


----------



## dmonterisi




----------



## Andrew

dmonterisi said:


>


That’s hot


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## crocca86

Mazaki 210 nashiji after some onion and leek


----------



## andrewlefilms

CCK 1103 after thinning and a meal. I thinned it right after getting it and haven't stripped the lacquer finish they use to protect the blade from rust so only the bottom gets a patina. Not the prettiest patina I've seen but one nonetheless.


----------



## BoostedGT

A nice light blue patina on Mazaki Kurouchi Gyuto.


----------



## BoostedGT




----------



## QCDawg

Cleancut Mazaki 245 migaki. Tweaked by Kasumi Kev/ Murdersharp. Maybe the sharpest gyuto I’ve ever owned.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/q5bJAf1pQjDZac536


----------



## Carl Kotte

Misono 280 mm (?) Gyuto. Cool as a cow!


----------



## megapuff5

I've been trying to find some pix, but failing.. curious what happens to these beautiful high carbon Damascus knives after they get used for a while and develop a patina. Anyone have pix of a carbon knife with patina? Like an HHH Damascus for example


----------



## J.C

Mazaki petty after some cured duck breast.


----------



## Anteater

Whew, getting the right light for this isn't easy. Yoshikane W#2 clad. The edge gets a nice dark patina on it that "oil slicks" in the light.


----------



## M1k3

megapuff5 said:


> I've been trying to find some pix, but failing.. curious what happens to these beautiful high carbon Damascus knives after they get used for a while and develop a patina. Anyone have pix of a carbon knife with patina? Like an HHH Damascus for example



Not the best example but an example none the less. Henckels Mungsten Damast


----------



## minibatataman

The Matus petty got its first day at work yesterday. 50 steaks sliced in half on the diagonal in a row, then left for about 15 mins on the side. 
Not sure why the saturation made the surrounding so dark, but the color of the knife really pops that much.


----------



## Spadazzo88

Can anyone show me a yoshikane Shirogami hammered with some patina?


----------



## Stratguy

Does this count?


----------



## Kozuka

CJA W2 Petty






Xerxes Gyuto 1.2419.05 / Nickel / 55Si7


----------



## CiderBear

Since I didn't want to make a separate thread for this, I figured I would ask here: Does anyone have examples of how an iron clad KU finish would patina and age that you could show me?

Thanks a bunch! - C


----------



## CiderBear

Am I doing this right? 
Toyama 240mm stainless clad with a forced tofu patina. Thanks @Xenif and @LucasFur for the tip!


----------



## Tanalasta

Was wondering who managed to jump on the last Toyama bandwagon. Beautiful knife. Can’t say it’s wrong!


----------



## CiderBear

Tanalasta said:


> Was wondering who managed to jump on the last Toyama bandwagon. Beautiful knife. Can’t say it’s wrong!



Thank you! I've been lusting a stainless clad knife with a nice blue patina on the exposed cutting edge, so glad I caught this


----------



## thirsty0ne

Getting better with age... Patina on my Hohenmoorer bread knife.


----------



## Skolisse

Munetoshi Petty after making some beef stew


----------



## Newdent

First Japanese knife (sorta) after a quick sharpen and prepping a vegetarian pho. Remarkable how this glides through food. Not an expensive knife but effective!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Super impressed how my Comet W2 Honyaki's take a patina with little to no effort. Such an even mix of iridescent blues and oranges with that cool accentuation of the hamon line.


----------



## CiderBear

Question: any advice on what I should cut to get purple patina?


----------



## krx927

I always use cooked chicken breast to force patina. The result is blueish/purple.

Slightly undercooked chicken is best, for patina not for eating.


----------



## CiderBear

krx927 said:


> I always use cooked chicken breast to force patina. The result is blueish/purple.
> 
> Slightly undercooked chicken is best, for patina not for eating.



Do you leave the juices on for a little bit after cutting?


----------



## Barmoley

Hоt chicken or beef gives a lot of blues and sometimes purple depending on the steel. Washing the juices with hot water also seems to accelerate patina build up.


----------



## MrHiggins

I picked up a Fujiyama 210 petty from Gregmega. Here it is after its first test run in my kitchen (slicing a sous vide turkey breast for sandwiches). Nice knife!


----------



## krx927

CiderBear said:


> Do you leave the juices on for a little bit after cutting?


I cut the chicken, then rub the meat all over the knife on both sides and leave the juices for 5mins. Then I wash it under water and repeat this a few times


----------



## CiderBear

krx927 said:


> I cut the chicken, then rub the meat all over the knife on both sides and leave the juices for 5mins. Then I wash it under water and repeat this a few times



I see. I read that some people wash it under scalding hot water. Do you know what it does? Jon mentioned on the site that he advises again washing knives under water too hot for your hand to touch, since it might change the heat treatment.


----------



## Xenif

Did someone say purple?
I find raw meat gives a more purple hue, where as cooked meat give more of a rainbow of blue purple orange and brown


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> I see. I read that some people wash it under scalding hot water. Do you know what it does? Jon mentioned on the site that he advises again washing knives under water too hot for your hand to touch, since it might change the heat treatment.



I had no idea it was that bad to wash it under that hot water. Hmmm. Good to know.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I had no idea it was that bad to wash it under that hot water. Hmmm. Good to know.



Seems very odd. Water boiling point is 100°C, I believe most tempering is done at 300+°C. Jon is very knowledgeable so.... I'm confused.

EDIT: I quoted the wrong post.... need more coffee.


----------



## CiderBear

Can't seem to find the post anymore, so don't worry about it 

If I want to remove some patina to force purple patina on the cladding of my knife, what should I use?


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> Can't seem to find the post anymore, so don't worry about it
> 
> If I want to remove some patina to force purple patina on the cladding of my knife, what should I use?



Baking soda rubbed on with a potato. Barkeeper's friend. Simichrome. Some loose grit from a medium to fine stone on a towel works also.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Seems very odd. Water boiling point is 100°C, I believe most tempering is done at 300+°C. Jon is very knowledgeable so.... I'm confused.



That is exactly what I thought - even boiling water should be way under the temperature of tempering. But of course, I don’t know, so if an authority tells me I am mistaken I am ready to reconsider.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Seems very odd. Water boiling point is 100°C, I believe most tempering is done at 300+°C. Jon is very knowledgeable so.... I'm confused.
> 
> EDIT: I quoted the wrong post.... need more coffee.



Haha, which one did you mean to quote? CiderBear’s? 
Oh, and btw, enjoy that coffee!!! [emoji477]️


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Haha, which one did you mean to quote? CiderBear’s?
> Oh, and btw, enjoy that coffee!!! [emoji477]️



Yeah, CiderBear's.


----------



## MrHiggins

If you use Barkeeper's Friend, be sure to thoroughly wash your knife afterwords. It's pretty acidic. I also notice that the patinas that form after cleaning with Barkeeper's Friend tend to be gray, but that may just be a fluke. I personally like to clean with Flitz (or Simichrome) and then clean with soapy water to get rid of the petroleum film it leaves behind. I also will use wet 800 grit sandpaper, which works great but will remove any kasumi/misty finish you have.

Edited...


----------



## CiderBear

MrHiggins said:


> The best way I've found to clean a knife before trying to develop a new patina is with some
> 
> 
> If you use Barkeeper's Friend, be sure to thoroughly wash your knife afterwords. It's pretty acidic. I also notice that the patinas that form after cleaning with Barkeeper's Friend tend to be gray, but that may just be a fluke. I personally like to clean with Flitz (or Simichrome) and then clean with soapy water to get rid of the petroleum film it leaves behind. I also will use wet 800 grit sandpaper, which works great but will remove any kasumi/misty finish you have.



"Is with some" what @MrHiggins? Don't leave a girl hanging


----------



## Gregmega

MrHiggins said:


> I picked up a Fujiyama 210 petty from Gregmega. Here it is after its first test run in my kitchen (slicing a sous vide turkey breast for sandwiches). Nice knife!
> 
> View attachment 57220
> View attachment 57221



Holy cow!!


----------



## MrHiggins

Gregmega said:


> Holy cow!!


No, it was turkey.


----------



## Carl Kotte

MrHiggins said:


> No, it was turkey.



A holy turkey!


----------



## crocca86

CJA 215 gyuto after some shallots and chicken breast


----------



## TheVincenzo

Shiraki Tesshu Honyaki.


----------



## Spadazzo88

TheVincenzo said:


> Shiraki Tesshu Honyaki.



How can you get the red on the knife? I know for the blue and purple...


----------



## TheVincenzo

Onions and bell peppers were the main contributors to the patina on this one. It actually doesn't have much use on it, it went from nothing to that in just a few uses. Most of my knives tend to develop similar colors. This one is just super deep.


----------



## Spadazzo88

TheVincenzo said:


> Onions and bell peppers were the main contributors to the patina on this one. It actually doesn't have much use on it, it went from nothing to that in just a few uses. Most of my knives tend to develop similar colors. This one is just super deep.


Thanks. Because I have similar colors on my knife and I don’t know if it’s rust or orange patina


----------



## Desert Rat

OK my photo skills are awful. I made a batch of watermelon rind pickles. Lots of orange.
Cheap Fujiwara.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Bryan Raquin should definitely be a Meilleurs Ouvriers de France .
Nakiri after meal prep.


----------



## jaeysehn

https://imgur.com/a/WCuLQut
New to the community. Really enjoying these two Mazaki, especially the blue on the 180mm petty. Nothing like slicing up some medium rare steak.

edit: not sure if the pictures show up - not sure if im doing something wrong.


----------



## The Edge




----------



## CiderBear

(@MarkC answering your question about the Kochi V2 here since I don't wanna clog the other thread too much.) 

I'm not the best person to give opinions on reactivity, since I actually like my knives to get some nice patina. The iron cladding seems more reactive than the steel. I haven't cut onions with it yet so I'm not sure if it would discolor onions. 

Out of my 3 iron clad knives, I would say the Kochi has the nicest patina though. This is after 4 steaks (and forcing steak juice on it) 






If you like the Kochi but don't want reactivity, perhaps you should get the KU stainless clad (White 2 instead of V2)?


----------



## crocca86

Kato 210 WH


----------



## Miles

. Restoration WIP Sabatier, Martell, Kono Fuji, Mario.


----------



## drsmp

My Kurosaki Fujin AS is developing a nice subtle patina - not just at the edge as expected but extending into the frosted and “KU” areas of the blade (which are stainless?) Hard to capture in pics but I like it. Will be interesting to see how this progresses


----------



## Spadazzo88

drsmp said:


> View attachment 58973
> View attachment 58974
> View attachment 58975
> My Kurosaki Fujin AS is developing a nice subtle patina - not just at the edge as expected but extending into the frosted and “KU” areas of the blade (which are stainless?) Hard to capture in pics but I like it. Will be interesting to see how this progresses



This is strange. Show us the progress. I’m that knife the clad should be stainless


----------



## Stratguy

I'm surprised that the cladding is developing a patina so quickly.


----------



## pentryumf

@crocca86
That is some amazing color on your kato.

Could some one explain the acid discoloration on different steel? 

My blue 1 gesshin kritsuke is black after slicing peaches and deep cosmic blue after beef shoulder. Could the iron in the beef be reacting with the steel to create serious depth of color.


----------



## crocca86

pentryumf said:


> @crocca86
> That is some amazing color on your kato.
> 
> Could some one explain the acid discoloration on different steel?
> 
> My blue 1 gesshin kritsuke is black after slicing peaches and deep cosmic blue after beef shoulder. Could the iron in the beef be reacting with the steel to create serious depth of color.


Thanks mate! Unfortunately I can’t say much about the scientific part but what I can tell you is that the patina on the knife is a mixture of chicken juice, beef juice and chopping up some spring onion


----------



## CiderBear

Not sure if this belongs here or @Carl Kotte's disgusting patina thread tbh






180mm Special Watanabe White 2 iron-clad nakiri


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or @Carl Kotte's disgusting patina thread tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm Special Watanabe White 2 iron-clad nakiri



You’re welcome over to the dark and ugly side!


----------



## RDalman

CiderBear said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or @Carl Kotte's disgusting patina thread tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm Special Watanabe White 2 iron-clad nakiri


Nice axes though knife is nice too


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Nice axes though knife is nice too



True, looks like there are some Gibson LPs there (among other things). [emoji41][emoji380]


----------



## CiderBear

Haha thanks @RDalman.
@Carl Kotte good eyes


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Haha thanks @RDalman.
> @Carl Kotte good eyes



The thing is my eyes are not good [emoji849] but those LPs may have communicated with me in some other way...


----------



## CiderBear

Does anyone have tips on lighting to best take pictures of patina? My Kochi has built up a beautiful purple patina, but I can't seem to capture it well on camera


----------



## Customfan

Try low light like at dawn/dusk and different angles.... try some filters just for fun!

Also if it is oiled or not makes a difference in how they protograph...

Good luck!


----------



## CiderBear

Customfan said:


> Try low light like at dawn/dusk and different angles.... try some filters just for fun!
> 
> Also if it is oiled or not makes a difference in how they protograph...
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you! Should I oil it?


----------



## Customfan

I say take pictures before AND after, oil normally subdues the patina but it can have a cool effect...

Tell us what happens! ;-)


----------



## Illyria

Patina after a month or so of pro kitchen use.


----------



## Customfan

FU-JI-TI-NA! ;-)


----------



## drsmp

Tried building an attractive patina multiple times on the AS edge of this Kurosaki Gyuto. Always turned out blotchy/spotty and unattractive. After seeing some posts on a forced patina with coffee, I gave the blade about a six hour soak in strong brewed room temp coffee. Pretty happy with the results


----------



## Customfan

Cool! Now that I think of it...... I’m more of the whatever happens-happens approach to patina....

;-)


----------



## thirsty0ne

My wife chooses the patina here (on the knives she is using, and she is not using the ones I was hoping she would, haha)...


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## Chuckles

^ Great pics. What knife is that?


----------



## ian

Looks like a Mazaki from CC, no?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Correct, 250 Mazaki from CC.


----------



## Chuckles

Looks really nice.


----------



## crrl

The CC Mazaki do patina well, and quick


----------



## vlasena

View media item 31456Sakai Yusuke White#2


----------



## Barmoley




----------



## inferno

Illyria said:


> Patina after a month or so of pro kitchen use. View attachment 60017


is this a zebrano handle? 

reason i'm asking is that i bought 2 pieces of zebrano last year and they did not have this contrast at all. i got completely bland crap.


----------



## CiderBear

Watanabe, day 1.


----------



## daveb

Damn, did you kill someone with that?????


----------



## CiderBear

@daveb I'd tell you but then I'll have to kill you 

I just cut up a small steak and ran a piece across the knife and left it there for a while  the part that actually cut up the steak looks the nicest though, the rest is just messy. Fear not, I shall cook more meats this weekend to rectify it!


----------



## minibatataman

Very old gyuto that @Matus was kind enough to help me restore (i.e. did 99% of the work) 
It went through 5kgs of raw steak for tartare purposes. Pics are very accurate if not that nice.


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Watanabe, day 1.



Wrong thread and you know it! [emoji12]


----------



## Carl Kotte

minibatataman said:


> View attachment 61088
> View attachment 61089
> 
> 
> Very old gyuto that @Matus was kind enough to help me restore (i.e. did 99% of the work)
> It went through 5kgs of raw steak for tartare purposes. Pics are very accurate if not that nice.



Looks great! What brand/maker is it?


----------



## CiderBear

Carl Kotte said:


> Wrong thread and you know it! [emoji12]



Haha I knew you would say that. OK. You get the duck breast patina after today


----------



## minibatataman

Carl Kotte said:


> Looks great! What brand/maker is it?



Gen Kinkichi Yagi Houchouten. It's a knife shop that carries its own brand in Kyoto.
This is what the knife looked like when I got it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

minibatataman said:


> Gen Kinkichi Yagi Houchouten. It's a knife shop that carries its own brand in Kyoto.
> This is what the knife looked like when I got it.
> 
> View attachment 61130



I liked it better that way! [emoji6]
Now, what store carrying its own brand would ever send a knife like that? [emoji848]


----------



## minibatataman

Carl Kotte said:


> I liked it better that way! [emoji6]
> Now, what store carrying its own brand would ever send a knife like that? [emoji848]


Oh no haha I found this info digging up afterwards. I bought this off of eBay for like 5 euros. It's now my favorite knife and the one I use the most at work.


----------



## Carl Kotte

minibatataman said:


> Oh no haha I found this info digging up afterwards. I bought this off of eBay for like 5 euros. It's now my favorite knife and the one I use the most at work.



I love those histories: when good knives are bought in terrible condition for virtually no money at all, and then brought back to life. My dearest category of knives.


----------



## M1k3

Ikazuchi 240mm (Sorry for the poor quality capture. There's lots of lovely blue/red/purple)


----------



## Illyria

inferno said:


> is this a zebrano handle?
> 
> reason i'm asking is that i bought 2 pieces of zebrano last year and they did not have this contrast at all. i got completely bland crap.



Blade made by myself, Shihan made the handle.


----------



## Stratguy




----------



## ian

Stratguy said:


>




Weird patina. Did you do that with mustard? I've never been able to get that shade of green.


----------



## Stratguy

Apple sauce!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Morihei Hisamoto W#1 (TF) with unique soft iron cladding. Patina after a couple of dinner preps


----------



## YG420

This has become one of my faves


----------



## 3200+++

forced hot vinegar patina on a Arthur Lapostat Knife, wanted to make hamon stunning ad i'm happy with it


----------



## jimmy_d

YG420 said:


> This has become one of my faves


That is beautiful!


----------



## CiderBear

@MarkC here ya go










Another Morihei Hisamoto W1. After some duck breast, steak, and a couple oranges


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> @MarkC here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Morihei Hisamoto W1. After some duck breast, steak, and a couple oranges


I see your 210 and raise you 240. Mostly onions, potato and oranges


----------



## Froztitanz

Ikeda blue 1 honyaki after a couple months of use. It looks like a murder weapon at a surf's house.


----------



## JBsmoove

Shiro Kamo Blue #2 135mm utility knife.











Garlic + onions + double smoked bacon. Repeat.


----------



## Xenif

Marko Workhorse Suji after turning a few pounds of prime rib into burgers


----------



## JBsmoove

Masakage Shimo nakiri after Susan ordered an onion soup.









Damnit Susan we are out of onions.


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot

First Western-style on the whole dang page. I really need to get myself a wa-gyuto if I'm going to fit in around here...


----------



## Spadazzo88

hi! This is my shirogami steel knife with iron clad. Before this prep was without this two orange spot.
Is this rust or patina?
I cut only a red chili pepper and a couple of onions... it’s smooth I can’t feel it with the fingers


----------



## JBsmoove

Spadazzo88 said:


> hi! This is my shirogami steel knife with iron clad. Before this prep was without this two orange spot.
> Is this rust or patina?
> I cut only a red chili pepper and a couple of onions... it’s smooth I can’t feel it with the fingers


That's patina. Same thing happened to me this morning on shirogami #2 after cutting a red onion. Cut up some more white or yellow onions and watch the blues pop.


----------



## Spadazzo88

JBsmoove said:


> That's patina. Same thing happened to me this morning on shirogami #2 after cutting a red onion. Cut up some more white or yellow onions and watch the blues pop.



thanks, the onions cut were yellow. Next time I’ll cut more and see. it was so fast because I think last time I removed some spot of rust with the eraser and there the steel was cleaner than the Kasumi finish. Is it possible? I know I messed up the finish but it’s a tool and I prefer an uneven finish over a rusted knife.
This is my first with iron clad and I’m a newbie


----------



## CiderBear

I think patina color depends on the iron cladding too. I tried cutting a bunch of proteins with one knife, hoping to get a blue patina but it kept turning out purple/ orange. On another I cut lots of onions straight off the bat and it keeps getting bluer and nicer.

Question: does different kasumi finish (therefore, the stone used to create said finish) affect how a knife would patina?


----------



## M1k3

Garlic can give a reddish/orange (sort of blood like, even) color on some steels. I'd say finish would affect speed of patina, not so much the color. I've never done any side by side comparison though.


----------



## CiderBear

Ever wonder why most iron clad nakiris you can buy have a KU finish? This is why






@Carl Kotte I know what you're gonna say, and no


----------



## dsk

CiderBear said:


> Ever wonder why most iron clad nakiris you can buy have a KU finish? This is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Carl Kotte I know what you're gonna say, and no



This is called the Rectangular Brutality.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@CiderBear No, I won’t say it: doing so would be so August/September 2019. We’ve moved past that now! Catch up!


----------



## Hamesjo

Hinoura shirogami 2.
Can't see too much in this photo but the cladding is taking on a blue tint as well that's pretty neat


----------



## Barry's Knives

Shigeki Tanaka 














vs mise en place


----------



## adam92




----------



## DaM0w

Gettin there


----------



## ian

Oh, beautiful for spacious skies, For amber streaks in spades, For purple mar-ked majesties all o’er the speckled blade! You Mizuno! You Mizuno! God shed his grace on thee, And baste thy face with bouillabaise From tip to bold kanji.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Bravo, you went full Weird Al!!!


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> God shed his grace on thee


Abso-bloody-lutely awesome!


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Abso-bloody-lutely awesome!



Seriously! Wish I could take credit for that line.

For those of you outside the US:



(forgive the choice of video)


----------



## k7598




----------



## Brian Weekley

What do you think ...

‘Here’s a pic of a knife I just bought. The owner offered to shiny it up. I said “leave it”. 

What do you think?


----------



## ian

Brian Weekley said:


> What do you think ...
> 
> ‘Here’s a pic of a knife I just bought. The owner offered to shiny it up. I said “leave it”.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 65187



Good choice. The patina's gorgeous. Was the owner making a mirepoix of smoke?


----------



## Johnny Manicotti




----------



## Jmcc

Mustard patina on silver steel BS1407


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Set of Integrals and Set of maximum reduction. The small one has to get some patina.


----------



## F-Flash

Masamoto ks

First real Japanese knife I've had


----------



## Illyria

Patina on two knives that I made.

52100 after a few months of restaurant use, and being on the carving station yesterday.

A2 after two weeks of restaurant use.


----------



## brooksie967

F-Flash said:


> Masamoto ks
> 
> First real Japanese knife I've had


beautiful! i fkin LOVE my 270 ks! it'll never leave me. You've also got a pre-laser poop one!


----------



## TSF415

How do y’all get these amazing pics. I’m struggling to get a good shot.


----------



## Brian Weekley

You mean like this ...


----------



## TSF415

Brian Weekley said:


> You mean like this ...
> 
> View attachment 67687


I just feel the pic doesn’t do justice! Lol


----------



## sidey

Konosuke MM 240 after a little use, hot protein and veg prep. 





Mazaki 210 similar use. 

Careful photography but no post-production!!


----------



## Brian Weekley

_Got me!_


----------



## Colonel Mustard

sidey said:


> View attachment 67711
> 
> Konosuke MM 240 after a little use, hot protein and veg prep.
> 
> View attachment 67712
> 
> Mazaki 210 similar use.
> 
> Careful photography but no post-production!!


I find garlic gives the Mazaki the best patina so far.


----------



## zeis

Shi.han 210mm in A2 after a weekish of heavy Christmas cooking.


----------



## adder

Hey everybody, I'm new here so I hope this is the correct place to post. (If it's not, could someone please redirect me?)

I just bought my first Japanese knife, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I look forward to sharpening and maintaining my knife, but I don't know everything I would like to about patina and so I have a few questions. Note that I'd rather have a natural look than an obviously purposeful colouration and I care way more about the steel's health than getting a snazzy appearance quickly:

1. Is it wise to force a patina at all? If so, when?

2. How much patina is healthy for the steel and what unhealthy signs should I look out for?

3. Using the knife daily, do I need to use a coating such as oil or wax to store the knife?

4. If there is anything else I should be aware of please share your input on it.

Thanks for all of your input, everyone!


----------



## Jon-cal

Nice blue/purple patina forming on my Black Lotus


----------



## Jon-cal

adder said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new here so I hope this is the correct place to post. (If it's not, could someone please redirect me?)
> 
> I just bought my first Japanese knife, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I look forward to sharpening and maintaining my knife, but I don't know everything I would like to about patina and so I have a few questions. Note that I'd rather have a natural look than an obviously purposeful colouration and I care way more about the steel's health than getting a snazzy appearance quickly:
> 
> 1. Is it wise to force a patina at all? If so, when?
> 
> 2. How much patina is healthy for the steel and what unhealthy signs should I look out for?
> 
> 3. Using the knife daily, do I need to use a coating such as oil or wax to store the knife?
> 
> 4. If there is anything else I should be aware of please share your input on it.
> 
> Thanks for all of your input, everyone!



Forcing a patina is up to you. Personally, I don’t like the look and don’t think it’s necessary. I like to cut some hot chicken or beef to get a good start on a blue patina then let things develop on their own. If you’re using it daily (and cleaning/drying shortly after use) I wouldn’t worry about coating it in anything unless you live somewhere crazy humid.


----------



## Carl Kotte

adder said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new here so I hope this is the correct place to post. (If it's not, could someone please redirect me?)
> 
> I just bought my first Japanese knife, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I look forward to sharpening and maintaining my knife, but I don't know everything I would like to about patina and so I have a few questions. Note that I'd rather have a natural look than an obviously purposeful colouration and I care way more about the steel's health than getting a snazzy appearance quickly:
> 
> 1. Is it wise to force a patina at all? If so, when?
> 
> 2. How much patina is healthy for the steel and what unhealthy signs should I look out for?
> 
> 3. Using the knife daily, do I need to use a coating such as oil or wax to store the knife?
> 
> 4. If there is anything else I should be aware of please share your input on it.
> 
> Thanks for all of your input, everyone!



For perspective and reference, see My favorite color is USED .......the unvarnished patina thread!
Photos by @stringer and comments by @panda made me crave for a thread for photos of knives in action - heavily used carbon blades with patina (not necessarily blue and pretty but more .... like Pizza?! spotty, orange, red, black and whatever), scratches and wear. Show me your blades, unvarnished, gross and ugly!
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/index.php?posts/629011/

Happy new year!


----------



## adder

Jon-cal said:


> Forcing a patina is up to you. Personally, I don’t like the look and don’t think it’s necessary. I like to cut some hot chicken or beef to get a good start on a blue patina then let things develop on their own. If you’re using it daily (and cleaning/drying shortly after use) I wouldn’t worry about coating it in anything unless you live somewhere crazy humid.


Thanks a lot! I'm happy to hear this; I was thinking with reasonable care, things won't go wonky.


----------



## adder

Carl Kotte said:


> For perspective and reference, see My favorite color is USED .......the unvarnished patina thread!
> Photos by @stringer and comments by @panda made me crave for a thread for photos of knives in action - heavily used carbon blades with patina (not necessarily blue and pretty but more .... like Pizza?! spotty, orange, red, black and whatever), scratches and wear. Show me your blades, unvarnished, gross and ugly!
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/index.php?posts/629011/
> 
> Happy new year!


Awesome! I'll check it out!


----------



## Xenif

That X'mas meat patina


----------



## nakneker

Jon-cal said:


> Nice blue/purple patina forming on my Black Lotus
> 
> View attachment 67780
> View attachment 67781


 I’m a huge fan of what I’m seeing coming out of Black Lotus, I own two myself, they are all so different. That patina and blade have a serious wow factor for me!


----------



## ian

adder said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new here so I hope this is the correct place to post. (If it's not, could someone please redirect me?)
> 
> I just bought my first Japanese knife, a Shinko Seilan ironclad AS 210 gyuto by Shiro Kamo. I look forward to sharpening and maintaining my knife, but I don't know everything I would like to about patina and so I have a few questions. Note that I'd rather have a natural look than an obviously purposeful colouration and I care way more about the steel's health than getting a snazzy appearance quickly:
> 
> 1. Is it wise to force a patina at all? If so, when?
> 
> 2. How much patina is healthy for the steel and what unhealthy signs should I look out for?
> 
> 3. Using the knife daily, do I need to use a coating such as oil or wax to store the knife?
> 
> 4. If there is anything else I should be aware of please share your input on it.
> 
> Thanks for all of your input, everyone!



You can force a patina if you don't want to wait for it to develop, but it won't look as good imo. I've never seen a forced patina I've liked. They all look really artificial.

I think the best advice someone can give you is to relax. Knives are meant to be used, so they won't rust to nothing in 5 seconds. That said:

2. As much patina as you want. It's never unhealthy, unless it's rust instead of patina. You can identify rust by its color, but patina will be smooth to the touch, while rust usually has a bit of texture in my experience.

3. You don't need any coating if you're using it daily, as long as you're drying it thoroughly after use. If you're putting it away in a cabinet for weeks, coat it with some camelia oil, or wrap it in VCI paper. 

4. You don't need to wipe it down after every ingredient, like some people say, unless you are a professional and `one ingredient' is a case of something. Just use it and wash/dry it whenever you're going to put it on the counter for more than a couple minutes. If you want the natural patina to be beautiful, don't let anything stick to the blade after you cut (especially onions/garlic, etc....), because otherwise you may get cube-shaped spot on the blade where the piece of product was. So brush off all product with your hand after you cut. Cooked meats and tofu give you nice blues, and generally accelerate the development of the patina.

In general, these questions probably should go in their own thread. I'm sure noone minds, but the `blue' and `used' threads are more for people posting pictures of their patinas for others to ogle.


----------



## panda

Carl Kotte said:


> For perspective and reference, see My favorite color is USED .......the unvarnished patina thread!
> Photos by @stringer and comments by @panda made me crave for a thread for photos of knives in action - heavily used carbon blades with patina (not necessarily blue and pretty but more .... like Pizza?! spotty, orange, red, black and whatever), scratches and wear. Show me your blades, unvarnished, gross and ugly!
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/index.php?posts/629011/
> 
> Happy new year!


All of mine look dirty af


----------



## Carl Kotte

panda said:


> All of mine look dirty af



Please, present them. There’s a dedicated thread waiting for your contribution.


----------



## ma_sha1

First Blood on Shig.KU:


----------



## J.C

Patina on TF maboroshi after 1week of abuse


----------



## drsmp

Freshly polished Dalman Honyaki vs flank steak


----------



## minibatataman

Correct thread now!
Mystery yanagiba. The blue shines through despite the bad lighting.


----------



## pd7077

Half the fun of polishing a knife is putting a patina back on it!

Before...





After...


----------



## drsmp

Better pics in daylight


----------



## Hassanbensober

Earlier last week I modified the tang on my Mazaki 240 to fit this sweet little sycamore piece. Fit is wonderful now. Really nice patinas after a couple shifts in the roll.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

munetoshi petty after 1 day. Gotta leave the kitchen and get some light next time.


----------



## Briochy

Patina after one dinner and an onion and a carrot (both not eaten) stress relieve chopping. Basically, I just fine diced them to force patina on it.


----------



## tgfencer

I’ve used this Catcheside for long enough that my pinch grip is outlined by patina. Most of the blade is fairly mottled grey, but there’s some blue peeking out, especially near the edge.


----------



## valgard

Yo Shig suji taking a crazy patina


----------



## valgard

Pictures in natural light


----------



## Danzo

Hassanbensober said:


> Earlier last week I modified the tang on my Mazaki 240 to fit this sweet little sycamore piece. Fit is wonderful now. Really nice patinas after a couple shifts in the roll.View attachment 68662



yooooo nice knife for that handle!


----------



## Michi

valgard said:


> Pictures in natural light


Very nice! How long is it? 300?


----------



## valgard

Michi said:


> Very nice! How long is it? 300?


Yes 307x39m blade


----------



## jimmy_d

Shigehiro petty


----------



## CiderBear

225mm Kochi V2

Purrrrple


----------



## TSF415




----------



## Gjackson98

Wat gyuto


----------



## MrHiggins

My new HSC3 laser in 26c3 (spicy white), and a thick blanket of new fallen snow.


----------



## valgard

240 Shig


----------



## Luftmensch

valgard said:


> 240 Shig



Interesting geometry... why is the primary bevel so prominent? Did you thin the beast? Or did you paint/remove the patina to create a sharp shinogi line?


----------



## valgard

Luftmensch said:


> Interesting geometry... why is the primary bevel so prominent? Did you thin the beast? Or did you paint/remove the patina to create a sharp shinogi line?


Errre, the steak is only so thick. Nothing to do with the geometry of the knife, all about the geometry of the steak [emoji23]


----------



## Luftmensch




----------



## valgard

Luftmensch said:


>


No wide bevel here


----------



## Luftmensch

The slicing motion must have been interesting to watch!


----------



## kidsos

Gjackson98 said:


> Wat gyuto View attachment 71172
> View attachment 71173
> View attachment 71174


lovely colour!


----------



## Gjackson98

One more


----------



## valgard

Don't pull


----------



## IsoJ

Blueish Dalman after few kilos of chicken


----------



## Colonel Mustard

IsoJ said:


> Blueish Dalman after few kilos of chicken
> 
> View attachment 71460


Raw or cooked? (Just curious)


----------



## IsoJ

Cooked


----------



## drsmp




----------



## ma_sha1

Got blue?


----------



## Brian Weekley

A star is born!

Check this out ... the first pic is my relatively new reactive blade Bloodroot. The second pic is after chopping a few vege’s for Carnitas. What do we see ... the birth of baby patina!

Life is good!


----------



## soigne_west

Dalman honyaki after some tri tip


----------



## Michi

soigne_west said:


> Dalman honyaki after some tri tip


We now need to have a discussion as to whether the orange bits are rust…


----------



## soigne_west

Yeah i think it’s rust starting to form. But it was a clean blade 15 minutes ago...


----------



## TSF415

I get a lot of orange patina when I cut Brussels sprouts.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> We now need to have a discussion as to whether the orange bits are rust…



That spot on the tip!


----------



## valgard

Some more blues


----------



## Brian Weekley

TSF415 said:


> I get a lot of orange patina when I cut Brussels sprouts.



Normally I just get a little gas .... I haven’t checked for an orange patina.


----------



## TSF415

Brian Weekley said:


> Normally I just get a little gas .... I haven’t checked for an orange patina.


----------



## Brian Weekley

... I still can’t stop laughing!


----------



## TSF415

HVB. When I first got this knife i thought it was gorgeous and quite a monster. Cut a few onions and put it away. Didn’t quite jive with me. Pulled it out yesterday to cut 12qts of veg for minestrone and man did I just fall in love with this knife.


----------



## soigne_west

TSF415 said:


> HVB. When I first got this knife i thought it was gorgeous and quite a monster. Cut a few onions and put it away. Didn’t quite jive with me. Pulled it out yesterday to cut 12qts of veg for minestrone and man did I just fall in love with this knife. View attachment 72319
> View attachment 72320



ive been thinking about getting one of these. what do you think changed your mind from the initial few uses? Also what’s the length and height on this bad boy?


----------



## TSF415

soigne_west said:


> ive been thinking about getting one of these. what do you think changed your mind from the initial few uses? Also what’s the length and height on this bad boy?



It’s 272mm and 54.5mm tall. It was a slight impulse buy. I’ve wanted to check out his work and his tansu brand knives were more than I wanted to spend. This was a knife I didn’t necessarily have my eyes on so I wasn’t lusting over it. I tested on a few things and it was super thin behind the edge and moved through product great but it didn’t blow me away. 

Than I pulled it out yesterday and used it to small dice a ton of veggie and it’s truly a workhorse. Onions, carrots, potatoes, zucchini, squash... they were all the same. From one product to the next it just blew thru them all. I was using a non ideal extremely tight cutting space. The tip really shined with its profile. Overall The knife was extremely comfortable to use. Might sound stupid but the spine was so perfectly rounded. Edge held up extremely well too.


----------



## Barmoley

Mert knows how to make knives. His HVB line is a bargain.


----------



## Briochy

Maz Dammy takes kinda purplish blue from 6 onions I diced yesterday. I was pretty amazed at the colour. Normally I would expect a grey-orange patina from onions, but it seems whatever you cut with it, it just wanna turn blue all the way.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Briochy said:


> Maz Dammy takes kinda purplish blue from 6 onions I diced yesterday. I was pretty amazed at the colour. Normally I would expect a grey-orange patina from onions, but it seems whatever you cut with it, it just wanna turn blue all the way.


Niceee. I caved and bought a blue 240 from the US k&s site. Will probably sell my white nashiji that I used once since i’m more of a blue fan. Glad maz made some gyutos in blue.


----------



## Hamesjo




----------



## Gjackson98

Shige 240 kasumi taking on patina


----------



## Gjackson98




----------



## Xenif

Mazaki 180 petty after some salmon and octopus


----------



## swarth

Morning light.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 72941


What a gorgeous patina. Well done


----------



## Gjackson98

Malcolm Johnson said:


> What a gorgeous patina. Well done


Thank you! Used it to cut some hot sausages.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Black and Blue. This iron clad TF takes a patina so well


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Starting to form a patina on my new Mazaki and I can definitely see why people keep the patina on. It looks lovely


----------



## Horsemover

Got my new Martell 225 spalted maple a week ago and finally got to put it to work tonight.


----------



## Beau Nidle

This is the patina on my Konosuke after 10 years of use. More grey than anything else now, but still colourful if you get it in the right light!


----------



## andrewlefilms

CCK 1103 after some onions(on top of previously forced mustard patina)


----------



## J.C

the9nine wrought iron clad gyuto
Patina after 1 dinner prep
Looks like the ocean with sunrise


----------



## bbrooks008

J.C said:


> the9nine wrought iron clad gyuto
> Patina after 1 dinner prep
> Looks like the ocean with sunrise



Wow, that is really beautiful, especially the wrought iron. What is that core steel?


----------



## J.C

bbrooks008 said:


> What is that core steel?


1.2519 carbon steel


----------



## daddy yo yo

Mazaki:


----------



## bbrooks008

Watanabe


----------



## ian

Munetoshi butcher... deepest blues I’ve ever had on a knife. Not that it really comes through in the pic.


----------



## nutmeg

My smurfed workhorse


----------



## ian

nutmeg said:


> My smurfed workhorse



Ok, so that’s not fair. Let me have my glory for another hour before you destroy me. 

Pretty sure if I tried to photograph that knife it would turn out looking like a grey blob, though...


----------



## Corradobrit1

ian said:


> Ok, so that’s not fair. Let me have my glory for another hour before you destroy me.
> 
> Pretty sure if I tried to photograph that knife it would turn out looking like a grey blob, though...


Its gotta be filters


----------



## nutmeg

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its gotta be filters


I didn't use any Photoshop/digital filters or color corrections on these pics but filters may be very helpful.


----------



## ma_sha1

Chicken Toyama


----------



## Josh Hiett




----------



## Josh Hiett

1.2519 mono steel after cutting one carrot


----------



## ma_sha1

nutmeg said:


> My smurfed workhorse




So beautiful, what knife is it?


----------



## nutmeg

ma_sha1 said:


> So beautiful, what knife is it?


Thanks!

Watanabe gyuto 270mm b2 kintaro ame with the engraved Salvador Dali‘s Meditative Rose and an inserted diamond for the rain drop

I love how this knife performs!


----------



## ian

nutmeg said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Watanabe gyuto 270mm b2 kintaro ame with the engraved Salvador Dali‘s Meditative Rose and an inserted diamond for the rain drop
> 
> I love how this knife performs!



Your workhorse has a ****ing diamond in it....? 

...

...

...

...

...


----------



## ma_sha1

ian said:


> Your workhorse has a ****ing diamond in it....?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



The engagement Gyuto


----------



## nutmeg

ian said:


> Your workhorse has a ****ing diamond in it....?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


The sabaki as well  Gorgeous knife!

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/roses1.jpg

But this one won't be used very often.
Actually I really, really love eating or "cooking" meat.
No problem with fish but I can't touch, see or even cut big meat parts. I only see corpses and the blood on the smurfing board


----------



## Corradobrit1

nutmeg said:


> Salvador Dali‘s Meditative Rose and an inserted diamond for the rain drop
> !


Now that's original. Where did you get the inspiration?


----------



## Horsemover

Corradobrit1 said:


> Now that's original. Where did you get the inspiration?



My guess would be shrooms or acid to go with the patina. Just kidding...that it gorgeous. Absolutely love that blade.


----------



## nutmeg

https://www.cuisinedaubery.com/recipe/ispahan-pierre-herme/


Corradobrit1 said:


> Now that's original. Where did you get the inspiration?


https://www.cuisinedaubery.com/recipe/ispahan-pierre-herme/

Many things but what made me pull the trigger was this glucose drop on the rose.
Or when the smallest element is making one fall into poetry and the sum of elements into luxury.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Ugly sharp


----------



## Steampunk

Zakuri Tosagata Bocho - Post Stir Fry Prep





NOS Sabatier Nogent - Post Plums 

- Steampunk


----------



## Cksnffr

Kato AS nakiri


----------



## mengosmoothie

nutmeg said:


> https://www.cuisinedaubery.com/recipe/ispahan-pierre-herme/
> 
> https://www.cuisinedaubery.com/recipe/ispahan-pierre-herme/
> 
> Many things but what made me pull the trigger was this glucose drop on the rose.
> Or when the smallest element is making one fall into poetry and the sum of elements into luxury.



wow that’s incredible. Thanks for sharing. It really makes you think about how to make your knife YOUR knife. How to personalize it. 

May I ask how you got the rose and diamond engraved? Did Watanabe do a custom build per your request, or you had the work done elsewhere?


----------



## Brian Weekley

In a rare event my Dalman rust bucket dislodged a favoured Gyuto from my permanent block. As I used my new favourite I was delighted by the patina that formed from daily use. Here’s a few pics ...


----------



## TSF415

I feel some how some way, this is the knife that is going to save humanity . Lol


----------



## ExistentialHero

My Jiro gyuto after a session with russet potatoes:













Left face of knife



__ ExistentialHero
__ Mar 27, 2020


















Right face, detail near tip



__ ExistentialHero
__ Mar 27, 2020


















Left face, detail near tip



__ ExistentialHero
__ Mar 27, 2020


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

A36 steel with a high carbon edge.
View media item 31554View media item 31555


----------



## M1k3

I can't see the pictures


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

First time posting pictures here, trying to figure it out. Thanks

Please let me know when you can.

I put my pictures into a media album and apparently it is private. Any help on how to change that?


----------



## ian

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> First time posting pictures here, trying to figure it out. Thanks
> 
> Please let me know when you can.
> 
> I put my pictures into a media album and apparently it is private. Any help on how to change that?



You can also “Upload a File”, without making an album. The button’s at the bottom of the box when I’m writing a post. Upload a jpeg and then insert the full image into the post.


----------



## Henry

Ken Kageura 180


----------



## Henry

Kageura 240













View attachment 75607


----------



## Henry

Same knife as above, picture taken same day just different lighting.


----------



## andrewlefilms

First blood on the new Tanaka 240. Thank you pork shoulder


----------



## dmonterisi

havent broken out my fm in a while...


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## mayong

Henry said:


> Kageura 240



Those photos against the snow are stunning.


----------



## esoo

This thread makes me want to get a monosteel carbon and start chopping stuff up with it. My only carbon is either stainless clad or cheap iron clad which will rust as fast as it patinas.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> This thread makes me want to get a monosteel carbon and start chopping stuff up with it. My only carbon is either stainless clad or cheap iron clad which will rust as fast as it patinas.



Cut faster!


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Cut faster!



that is a very un-enabling post - very out of character for KKF....


----------



## M1k3

Oh, sorry....

Buy several iron clad knives until you find THE one!


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Oh, sorry....
> 
> Buy several iron clad knives until you find THE one!



I've said it elsewhere - I have an irrational love of monosteel. I'm guessing the answer is my first honyaki. To bad I missed the Munetoshi one at JNS.


----------



## M1k3

Suien VC? Ginga in W#2?


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Suien VC? Ginga in W#2?



I actually do have a Misono Swedish Carbon - sits at my cottage and it has a forced patina (general use knife so it gets left wet on occasion). Not a fave due to the balance behind the pinch.

Within the last month I was looking at the Ginga W2 as a new laser. Went out of stock at blueway and then found a Kono HD2 for basically the same price so bought that instead. It's getting a few patina marks already, but nothing to post about as it's just grey.

My basic rule is that a knife has to fit on my rack - if it doesn't, something has to go. The only exception is my suji as it won't fit under the cabinets on the rack. So right now a new knife has to displace something else, so my choice is done carefully.


----------



## M1k3

Sounds like you need another rack?


----------



## esoo

Don't have a good spot for another one. And I also don't have the collector spirit. For something like knives, it's gotta be used or it gets moved. Drive me nuts to look a knife that doesn't get used, so limiting the rack is a good thing.


----------



## ma_sha1

My new Toyama Dami from the recent JNS sale. Decided to patina up the edge section first to test the waters, not sure if I want to patina up the Dami cladding yet.


----------



## ian

ma_sha1 said:


> My new Toyama Dami from the recent JNS sale. Decided to patina up the edge section first to test the waters, not sure if I want to patina up the Dami cladding yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76491



What's the point in intentionally putting patina only on the core? The damascus is going to patina as soon as you start using it, no? I mean, it looks like it already has in places.


----------



## Neyxous

I think to get a favorable/ controllable patina, vs random. I wouldn't do it, but I've seen some vinegar dunks that have come out great looking. Love that deep blue..


----------



## Horsemover

ma_sha1 said:


> My new Toyama Dami from the recent JNS sale. Decided to patina up the edge section first to test the waters, not sure if I want to patina up the Dami cladding yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76491



It’s only a matter of time...don’t resist the patina. It’s gorgeous on the edge. Why wouldn’t the cladding be? Life’s too short not to use...I say go for it.


----------



## ian

My most favored patina is one that comes from use. Forced patinas always look forced.


----------



## ma_sha1

Horsemover said:


> It’s only a matter of time...don’t resist the patina. It’s gorgeous on the edge. Why wouldn’t the cladding be? Life’s too short not to use...I say go for it.



The dami cladding may patina differently than the core steel, may not be the blue color, & it’s got a beautiful Kasumi finish right now, not sure I want to mess with it yet.


----------



## Neyxous

My first Japanese knife was an Suminagashi,#1 Kitaoka deba (210mm) and really, Its such amazing steel it ruined me for ever _really_ wanting to mess with stainless. Of course I have an R2 just to... have one, but thats it. Anyway, The subtle yet profound (yes- contradiction) colors and patterns developing on the deba are without words and uncaptureable in photos. I thought I was a nut for letting it bathe in pigs blood while butchering a pork shoulder. Quite a relief to find i'm just like the rest of you!!!! It would be worth noting how long a good natural patina takes to form if keeping your knife consistently clean and dry... at least on my deba


----------



## ma_sha1

ian said:


> My most favored patina is one that comes from use. Forced patinas always look forced.



My knife don’t get used enough, it’ll take a year if I wait for natural Patina. To me, that’s a hobby life time as I’ve been in this hobby for one year.

Life is to short to sit around & wait


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## Hassanbensober

In past years I almost never cook at home. I am now cooking twice a day and it’s been a wonderful pass time activity. Lovely patinas on my 2 most grabbed blades. 270 Kasumi shig and 225 Isasmedjan honyaki


----------



## daddy yo yo

Easter Sunday shots:


----------



## drsmp

Dalman gyuto with Jobone handle after first flank steak


----------



## panda

Sukenari after slicing 100# of hot brisket and left it unwiped for an hour.


----------



## soigne_west

Looks like crime scene photos


----------



## panda

they are, but DNA evidence was bleached off.


----------



## AT5760

First cuts with my new Wakui:


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yoshiaki Fujiwara 210WH Kurouchi developing a really nice blue patina.


----------



## soigne_west

Old forgecraft I’ve been working on gets quite blue


----------



## Brian Weekley

Hmmmmm ... Bare feet and a concrete driveway. You could have been the first person to sever a toe and tip you blade in the same accident. I don’t know which would be easier to fix but both would be terrible. BTW ... great patina!


----------



## soigne_west

Brian Weekley said:


> Hmmmmm ... Bare feet and a concrete driveway. You could have been the first person to sever a toe and tip you blade in the same accident. I don’t know which would be easier to fix but both would be terrible. BTW ... great patina!



Honestly this knife is such a bear on the stones it would probably be the toe. Also I'm sure that's happened before.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Its alright, he's a professional.


----------



## Brian Weekley

It probably has ... the problem is that it’s sort of an automatic reaction to break the fall of a falling item with your foot. Not a good reaction when the falling item is razor sharp ... shoes or not!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its alright, he's a professional



Which probably accounts for the eight fingers and nine toes!


----------



## soigne_west

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its alright, he's a professional.


 Only thing I've been professional about lately is sitting on the couch. I haven't even showered in 3 days.


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> Only thing I've been professional about lately is sitting on the couch. I haven't even showered in 3 days.



Are your knives sharp?


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> Are your knives sharp?



Handled that like week one of isolation


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> Handled that like week one of isolation



As long as your priorities are straight. You are eating also? Right?


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> As long as your priorities are straight. You are eating also? Right?



Too much. I’m doing all the usual isolation things... binge watching shows, taking naps, cleaning everything. Haven’t jumped on the baking bread wagon yet though.


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> Too much. I’m doing all the usual isolation things... binge watching shows, taking naps, cleaning everything. Haven’t jumped on the baking bread wagon yet though.



There's always carrots.


----------



## daddy yo yo

soigne_west said:


> Only thing I've been professional about lately is sitting on the couch. I haven't even showered in 3 days.


That’s why I have developed a very strict routine for such things to avoid that kind of neglectance: I take a shower once every 2 months, whether it is necessary or not!


----------



## Luftmensch

soigne_west said:


> Old forgecraft I’ve been working on gets quite blue





M1k3 said:


> Are your knives sharp?



Maybe I am seeing things... but...


----------



## Neyxous

So I was experimenting on different stuff to hasten the generation of interesting patina on my shirogami #1 Deba.. like say slicing ribs with a carolina (vinegar by way of mustard) BBQ sauce which gave an awesome blue. So- I figure, I have these whole chipotle peppers in an adabo sauce, which has vinegar......
I basically purree the peppers (yes, with the deba. It was that or the sakimaru. I only have 2 carbon blades atm) and rinse. To my HORROR it had REMOVED the patina!!!!!!!!
Nothing but sobbing could be heard for hrs.


----------



## Neyxous

Smh


----------



## Corradobrit1




----------



## Ultrafiche

AT5760 said:


> First cuts with my new Wakui:


Is this the White #2 Wakui from KNS? If so, how are you liking that bad boy? Have read great things about Wakui from a value perspective.


----------



## AT5760

Ultrafiche said:


> Is this the White #2 Wakui from KNS? If so, how are you liking that bad boy? Have read great things about Wakui from a value perspective.



Yep, it’s a 210 from KNS US. The “factory” KNS edge was really sharp. F&F is what you expect from them; things are rounded and polished where they should be rounded and polished. My only out of the box beef is the handle is tiny compared to my KNS Tanaka 240’s handle. 

Over the weekend I did some minor prep for the kids, including citrus and peppers. It breezed through that stuff and no off flavors thanks to the stainless cladding. I ran it through a full meal prep for the first time today and it performed admirably. This is my first 210 and it feels really nimble compared to a large gyuto. It was great on shallots and apples. Fine with kale, but I’d rather have more heel height if I’m doing a lot of greens.

Overall, it’s a ton of knife for under $200. I will be using it a lot and would make a great only gyuto (not that anyone here would have just one gyuto).

Since I’m fully off topic, here’s the results from today’s prep:


----------



## Ultrafiche

AT5760 said:


> Yep, it’s a 210 from KNS US. The “factory” KNS edge was really sharp. F&F is what you expect from them; things are rounded and polished where they should be rounded and polished. My only out of the box beef is the handle is tiny compared to my KNS Tanaka 240’s handle.
> 
> Over the weekend I did some minor prep for the kids, including citrus and peppers. It breezed through that stuff and no off flavors thanks to the stainless cladding. I ran it through a full meal prep for the first time today and it performed admirably. This is my first 210 and it feels really nimble compared to a large gyuto. It was great on shallots and apples. Fine with kale, but I’d rather have more heel height if I’m doing a lot of greens.
> 
> Overall, it’s a ton of knife for under $200. I will be using it a lot and would make a great only gyuto (not that anyone here would have just one gyuto).
> 
> Since I’m fully off topic, here’s the results from today’s prep:


Looks delicious! You nailed the reason why I was asking - looking for a first gyuto and wondering if the Wakui would fit the bill. Have read a lot of great things about it and it seems like your experience only further reinforces everything that I've read!


----------



## IsoJ

Watanabe patina second time coming...


----------



## daddy yo yo

IsoJ said:


> Watanabe patina second time coming...
> 
> View attachment 77769
> View attachment 77770


Very nice!


----------



## Alwayzbakin

First blues on the toyama the other day:





And the petty too!




Mostly fruit and veggies, if only I cut a bit more meat...


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

My first cuts on the Tsubaya blue 1 Gyuto I just bought. Only did 5 cloves of garlic and 2 onions (part of a roasted veggie medley but these were the only reactive things I cut) Can’t wait to see what else I can get on it with more use. Sorry for the poor lighting but I was too happy with what I was able to get not to share.


----------



## IsoJ

Kippington 52100 "heavylaserpony"


----------



## drsmp

Cut up a few mangos , building a nice patina on my Dalman honyaki - handle by Jobone


----------



## drsmp




----------



## Byphy

drsmp said:


> View attachment 79200
> View attachment 79201



What is the handle made of?


----------



## drsmp

It’s the stock magnolia handle with a black cherry stain. When I purchased the knife (used) the handle had never been sealed and even after sanding was discolored and ugly


----------



## victorczhou

Sakai Takayuki deba after some fish and used to cut some hot chicken breasts for that blue patina. The window lighting trick makes it look better than it does in real life but it's pretty sweet.


----------



## muru

Surprised that the iron cladding was able to get a blue patina since I had read iron usually just gets ugly.


----------



## luther

drsmp said:


> View attachment 78965
> Cut up a few mangos , building a nice patina on my Dalman honyaki - handle by JoboneView attachment 78966


It is UHB20C?


----------



## RDalman

luther said:


> It is UHB20C?


Yes one of the last waterquenched customs I did.


----------



## Carl Kotte

panda said:


> Sukenari after slicing 100# of hot brisket and left it unwiped for an hour. View attachment 77166
> View attachment 77167


Mods, please move this to the right patina thread!


----------



## ian

A dark patina against polished stainless cladding can be kinda pretty.


----------



## Boondocker

I'll have to get my KS outside for a photo shoot soon. Quick shot of my old line knife - masamoto HC while touching it up tonight


----------



## TSF415

ian said:


> A dark patina against polished stainless cladding can be kinda pretty.




that looks great. What did you finish on? That cladding is looking pretty shinny!


----------



## ian

@TSF415 It's hand sanded to around 1200, although I got a little impatient on the last couple grits, then hand finished with uchimugori stone mud on a hard cotton buffing wheel pad thing taken from a dremel. It was super shiny before the stone mud ... the mud made it a little more matte, and obscured the few remaining scratches a bit. Definitely better with the mud.


----------



## mayong

Fujiwara FKH 120mm petty vs. pan seared steak!


----------



## Southpaw

Hey can someone tell me why there are these two marks in my patina? It’s White2 steel on the release side
Edit: this is a Masamoto KS 240 Gyuto


----------



## Southpaw

Boondocker said:


> I'll have to get my KS outside for a photo shoot soon. Quick shot of my old line knife - masamoto HC while touching it up tonight
> 
> View attachment 79973
> View attachment 79974



you a big Sohoten guy? I’ve never tried their western knives. How are they? Is that one the Virgin Carbon Steel? How’s it compare to the KS (my current go to knife is a KS)


----------



## Boondocker

I love every knife of theirs I've owned. The carbon steel is nice, KS white steel even nicer.

I started with their vg series, still have that one it's been ground way down I use it for butchering duck


----------



## Southpaw

Boondocker said:


> I love every knife of theirs I've owned. The carbon steel is nice, KS white steel even nicer.
> 
> I started with their vg series, still have that one it's been ground way down I use it for butchering duck


Have you tried Masamoto Tsukiji?


----------



## Boondocker

Southpaw said:


> Have you tried Masamoto Tsukiji?


No, I haven't heard of such a thing! Do tell


----------



## Southpaw

Boondocker said:


> No, I haven't heard of such a thing! Do tell


It’s the cousins company to Masamoto Sohoten. In 1845 Masamoto was founded by two brothers, and about 20 years later one brother split to start Masamoto-Sohoten and the original has the name Masamoto-Tsukiji. Their main two symbols are the same. I have their wa-Santoku and I love it, but I had to adjust the edge cuz I’m left handed. If I could get a lefty 210 wa-Gyuto of theirs I’d prob kill for it lol. but I think I have to go to their little shop in Japan 





Tsukiji Masamoto : MTC Kitchen







mtckitchen.com





Mtc is the only site who sells them, but look them up on YouTube to see their store.


----------



## coffeelover191919

Southpaw said:


> It’s the cousins company to Masamoto Sohoten. In 1845 Masamoto was founded by two brothers, and about 20 years later one brother split to start Masamoto-Sohoten and the original has the name Masamoto-Tsukiji. Their main two symbols are the same. I have their wa-Santoku and I love it, but I had to adjust the edge cuz I’m left handed. If I could get a lefty 210 wa-Gyuto of theirs I’d prob kill for it lol. but I think I have to go to their little shop in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukiji Masamoto : MTC Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtckitchen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mtc is the only site who sells them, but look them up on YouTube to see their store.


I was at Tsukiji Masamoto 3-4x and Masamoto Sohonten 1x while i was in Japan in 2018, before the fish market closed. My understanding was that the 2 Masamotos were no longer related companies and they had little to nothing in common other the name. Tsukiji Masamoto was sold on the streets (in their famous fish market) , while Masamoto Sohonten had a beautiful brick and mortar store about a 20 minute train ride away


----------



## Southpaw

coffeelover191919 said:


> I was at Tsukiji Masamoto 3-4x and Masamoto Sohonten 1x while i was in Japan in 2018, before the fish market closed. My understanding was that the 2 Masamotos were no longer related companies and they had little to nothing in common other the name. Tsukiji Masamoto was sold on the streets (in their famous fish market) , while Masamoto Sohonten had a beautiful brick and mortar store about a 20 minute train ride away



oh sorry I thought that was implied that they were completely separate due to the fact they split in the 1860s. Ya they are separate companies of course. Sorry.


----------



## coffeelover191919

Southpaw said:


> oh sorry I thought that was implied that they were completely separate due to the fact they split in the 1860s. Ya they are separate companies of course. Sorry.


Japan is heaven for any kitchen knife lover. What a great trip it was. Cousin bought a Tsukiji Masamoto VG-10 210 Gyuto, i bought a Masamoto SW 240mm, and an Aritsugo Blue 150mm Petty. all while eating fresh scallops, and wagyu beef, drinking beer and sake!


----------



## Boondocker

I need more masamoto in my life


----------



## valgard




----------



## Chamber

Isasmedjan 1.2519 + Wrought Iron after a couple of ripe Vidalia onions.


----------



## Horsemover

Yanick Puig just received yesterday. Some onions. potatoes and garlic. 285 x 57 is perfect garlic knife


----------



## IsoJ

Horsemover said:


> Yanick Puig just received yesterday. Some onions. potatoes and garlic. 285 x 57 is perfect garlic knife
> 
> View attachment 81609
> View attachment 81610


Little garlic killer, beautiful piece


----------



## jwpark

How much was the knife from Yanick Puig? 

I see him on Instagram and have been curious about his knives.


----------



## lars78




----------



## kennyc

just an easy start on my zkramer carbon 10


----------



## Chang

Just got this Mazaki 270 Suji and went to town on a grilled flank steak. Thiiiin slices.


----------



## Kozuka

Jiro early morning sparkle


----------



## BillHanna

One week in on Ittetsu gyuto


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jchau890 said:


> Just got this Mazaki 270 Suji and went to town on a grilled flank steak. Thiiiin slices.
> 
> View attachment 82345
> View attachment 82346
> View attachment 82347


Is that the one from preizzo? Really wanted that one, I envy you!!!


----------



## Hassanbensober

Perfect light after the storm brought out the wild colors on these guys. Kato vs turkey Shig vs pork loin. Nice to be working again.


----------



## henkle

Question - I recently purchased a KIYA Takefu Special Steel #2 petty knife. After use on onions and cooked beef, I immediately wiped the blade clean. See no evidence of a patina forming. Should I allow more time before using and cleaning the knife to encourage the development of the patina?


----------



## IsoJ

Hunter Valley Blade 1095 mizu honyaki


----------



## Runner_up

Gosh I just can't get enough this knife. So, so good. Jiro #96


----------



## kbright

This one needs some work.


----------



## dmonterisi

comet 26c3 honyaki


----------



## turko

My first reactive knife. Edge patina after first use


----------



## valgard

Horsemover said:


> Yanick Puig just received yesterday. Some onions. potatoes and garlic. 285 x 57 is perfect garlic knife
> 
> View attachment 81609
> View attachment 81610


Why not? I use my 285x60mm Raquin for garlic too


----------



## cotedupy

Are we allowed to post cheat's versions...? 

This is an old butcher's knife I picked up in a second hand shop recently. Had to sand a load of rust off, and then put some mustard on. End result is a base of old pale grey patina, that in the light catches some mother-of-pearl type greens and blues from the mustard.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

It’s JNS Tanaka with KnS handle.


----------



## crocca86

Jiro 210 western handle


----------



## Chamber

Kinda hard to tell but starting to get some blues on this new old kitchen tractor.


----------



## Chamber

Kono Fuji FM Blue #2








Last pic shows some afternoon sunshine.


----------



## Rob McKenna

Isasmedjan 220 w/ walnut handle


----------



## Chang

daddy yo yo said:


> Is that the one from preizzo? Really wanted that one, I envy you!!!



idk why I never got a notification for this, BUT nah this is from sharp knife shop. They were havin a sale and I couldn’t resist  only proteins for this babe


----------



## RockyBasel

turko said:


> My first reactive knife. Edge patina after first use
> View attachment 83572



Similar to my first use with a Heiji Carbon gyuto


----------



## soigne_west

Kagekiyo


----------



## daddy yo yo

soigne_west said:


> Kagekiyo
> 
> View attachment 85106
> View attachment 85107
> View attachment 85108
> View attachment 85109


That cladding line makes me want to own this knife. THIS KNIFE!!!


----------



## soigne_west

Yeah it’s pretty wild. What’s weird is above the shinogi, spots of the cladding react differently almost like a honyaki effect? Maybe carbon migration?? IDK it’s cool though


----------



## kingdingelling

Xerxes Gyuto


----------



## ExistentialHero

Cross-posting from the new knife thread, my new-to-me Akebono 270 (thanks @preizzo!) after a few onions.


----------



## preizzo

ExistentialHero said:


> Cross-posting from the new knife thread, my new-to-me Akebono 270 (thanks @preizzo!) after a few onions.
> 
> View attachment 85724
> View attachment 85725
> View attachment 85726


I am missing that knife


----------



## valgard




----------



## Chamber

Absolutely lovin this Jiro 240.


----------



## Boondocker

I can't get good photos of my patinas any help appreciated. These things are beautiful from a decade of use on the line I swear


----------



## ExistentialHero

Boondocker said:


> I can't get good photos of my patinas any help appreciated.



Try indirect natural light--find a place in the shade on a sunny day or wait for clouds. Move the knife and camera around until you catch a nice reflection that shows the colors you want.


----------



## jasonbird

nenohi white 2 yanagiba, 1st fish after a recent sharpening


----------



## IsoJ

Tsourkan


----------



## RockyBasel

IsoJ said:


> Tsourkan
> 
> View attachment 86681
> View attachment 86682
> View attachment 86683
> View attachment 86684


What kind of beautiful beast is this?


----------



## IsoJ

RockyBasel said:


> What kind of beautiful beast is this?


Marko Tsourkan workhorse gyuto, convex grind in 52100 steel. 240*54 weight 279gr. Ziricote handle and my first d-shape handle that I like.


----------



## IsoJ

Sakai Kikumori patina monster. After two meal prep.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Heldqvist smide gyuto 26c3. Seems to take a patina no matter what you throw at it.


----------



## Korpulentny

My very first Japanese gyuto and second japanese knife Wakui Migaki 240 from EpicEdge. I really wanted a knife with reactive steel cause looking at this thread how could I not, but was a bit afraid of fully reactive cladding so I went with w2 core and ss cladding Wakui. After cutting up some grilled chicken I can see the blue that I wanted but surprisingly the cladding also developed some patina and I really don't know if I should be concerned. No that I have a problem with its development, just more curious than anything else.


----------



## valgard

New Kochi with machi after its initiation.


----------



## RockyBasel

valgard said:


> New Kochi with machi after its initiation.
> 
> gorgeous knife - but not sure if it’s a brand or who makes it, what kind of steel, etc. But price point is good and specs look good too. Patina is beautiful
> View attachment 86953


----------



## RockyBasel

valgard said:


> New Kochi with machi after its initiation.
> View attachment 86953


Sorry, mis- posted - wanted to know more about kochi - who makes it, what kind of steel, looks great and specs are impressive, along with price point


----------



## Kristoffer

Korpulentny said:


> My very first Japanese gyuto and second japanese knife Wakui Migaki 240 from EpicEdge. I really wanted a knife with reactive steel cause looking at this thread how could I not, but was a bit afraid of fully reactive cladding so I went with w2 core and ss cladding Wakui. After cutting up some grilled chicken I can see the blue that I wanted but surprisingly the cladding also developed some patina and I really don't know if I should be concerned. No that I have a problem with its development, just more curious than anything else.



Lovely knife! It does seem strange that you get a patina on the (supposedly) stainless sides though...?


----------



## Korpulentny

Kristoffer said:


> Lovely knife! It does seem strange that you get a patina on the (supposedly) stainless sides though...?


Right? That's what I thought. Maybe I'll contact the folks at EpicEdge and ask about it


----------



## valgard

RockyBasel said:


> Sorry, mis- posted - wanted to know more about kochi - who makes it, what kind of steel, looks great and specs are impressive, along with price point


Kochi is one of the knife lines at JKI. The machi is a modification for this particular model in which the "neck" is wider than it usually is for this maker and region in general.
Steel on these is V2.


----------



## RockyBasel

valgard said:


> Kochi is one of the knife lines at JKI. The machi is a modification for this particular model in which the "neck" is wider than it usually is for this maker and region in general.
> Steel on these is V2.


Perfect. Thanks for illuminating- I presume it’s from Sanjo?


----------



## intotheblue123

Munetoshi Kurouchi 165 petty - my first carbon knife. Loving it so far, patina’s looking v nice 



. I


----------



## luther

Raquin Meat Killer


----------



## drsmp

JNS Kaeru Blue Honyaki after polish up tp 2500 sandpaper and 1.5 diamond paste then warm grilled beef


----------



## Repjapsteel

Some gorgeous blue patina on my halcyon


----------



## bruce8088

no filter.  TF 195mm special order batch.


----------



## Majbjorn

Mazaki after cutting some tenderloin


----------



## MowgFace

Korpulentny said:


> Right? That's what I thought. Maybe I'll contact the folks at EpicEdge and ask about it



Remember that Stainless is not stainPROOF. Stainless claddings have been known to show slight patina's. I cannot recall if my wakui Migaki has shown any, but the stainless cladding on my Wakui Nashiji cladding is for sure patina-ed.


----------



## Majbjorn

Some lovely blues on my Matsumi Hinoura. Don’t mind the scratchy cladding


----------



## paranoia_bro

Majbjorn said:


> Some lovely blues on my Matsumi Hinoura. Don’t mind the scratchy cladding
> 
> View attachment 87918
> 
> View attachment 87919



That's art as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

255 Shiraki Mt Fuji White 2 after 2 meals.


----------



## valgard




----------



## dmonterisi

pretty cool rainbow developing on my dalman cleaver...all from veg, no protein


----------



## paranoia_bro

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> 255 Shiraki Mt Fuji White 2 after 2 meals.
> View attachment 88256
> 
> View attachment 88257



Very sporadic patina, I love it


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

My apartment is practically made of windows and I still have to go outside to get a solid pic of patina lol. Loving the 52100, definitely gonna get more blades in this steel.


----------



## chiffonodd

Nothing like a stainless clad carbon to highlight a patina. Bit o' blue settling in on a new gengetsu w#2. 






And you can thank my mother in law for the ove glove in the background


----------



## Chang

Breakin’ in the new Comet.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

A few patina shots from various times


----------



## julius777

Pics of my first introductory carbon knife.


----------



## parbaked

bbbrrraaappp...


----------



## Chang

nice blues after a session with some hamachi!


----------



## jasonbird

after a tuna and salmon session


----------



## drsmp

Patina developing more character after mango prep and some grilled pork loin. Kaeru blue honyaki


----------



## drsmp

Scorched the handle for a chestnut look. Made a template with aluminum foil to get the pattern at the scorch interface


----------



## parbaked

Aogami 2 - Nickel - 1020


----------



## Barmoley

Some patina


----------



## valgard




----------



## daddy yo yo

valgard said:


> View attachment 90399


What‘s that?


----------



## valgard

daddy yo yo said:


> What‘s that?



A 270 Takada Suiboku with some patina xD


----------



## valgard




----------



## IsoJ

valgard said:


> View attachment 90475


I've been drooling over these Suibokus for some time now. Need to pull tricker when 270b1 comes available again...


----------



## valgard

IsoJ said:


> I've been drooling over these Suibokus for some time now. Need to pull tricker when 270b1 comes available again...


This one is 270 white 2, bought before the b1 were launched. Has there been 270 b1 already? I only saw the 240s, but I wasn't really looking since I already had one.


----------



## IsoJ

valgard said:


> This one is 270 white 2, bought before the b1 were launched. Has there been 270 b1 already? I only saw the 240s, but I wasn't really looking since I already had one.


I wrote wrong. 270b1 hasnt been available yet but Takada said that they are on the way...


----------



## parbaked

Glassy Catchie Forgie:


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Jchau890 said:


> View attachment 89140
> View attachment 89141
> 
> 
> nice blues after a session with some hamachi!


that is awesome!!!


----------



## esoo

Getting there


----------



## IsoJ

@Carl Kotte Sab hits instant patina. Notice the sharpie . No filters


----------



## Carl Kotte

That’s crazy Jari!


----------



## Horsemover

Love this one so far...the nine.


----------



## IsoJ

Horsemover said:


> Love this one so far...the nine.
> 
> View attachment 91638
> View attachment 91639


What is the steel?


----------



## Horsemover

IsoJ said:


> What is the steel?



1.2519 & wrought


----------



## parbaked




----------



## ian

Well used, well loved @Kippington honyaki.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@ian That looks great!


----------



## ian

It is great.


----------



## tostadas

Mazaki is getting sort of a backwards patina. I like it.


----------



## crocca86

Jiro 225 some beautiful blues


----------



## Viggetorr

Question: Let's say that we get a new monosteel carbon and initially only cut hot proteins, mango and other stuff that tends to give a nice blue patina. We do this for a little while, until the blue patina feels fairly stable. We then proceed to cut other vegetables that tend to produce a more greyish patina, onions etc. Will the initial blue patina stand up to the greyer vegtable patina, or will the blue fade over time and turn grey?


----------



## esoo

Based upon what I've see the patina will change depending upon what you cut.

I did a hot vinegar treatment on Misono Swedish Carbon, and slowly over time the evenness of that changed as I cut different things with the knife. On my Kono Fuji FM, I got a nice blue patina with cooked beef, but that started to go away as I cut onions and other things.


----------



## RDalman

Viggetorr said:


> Question: Let's say that we get a new monosteel carbon and initially only cut hot proteins, mango and other stuff that tends to give a nice blue patina. We do this for a little while, until the blue patina feels fairly stable. We then proceed to cut other vegetables that tend to produce a more greyish patina, onions etc. Will the initial blue patina stand up to the greyer vegtable patina, or will the blue fade over time and turn grey?


I agree I don't think it will remain. But you should still get alot of blues in a mixed use. Try it out monday


----------



## Viggetorr

RDalman said:


> I agree I don't think it will remain. But you should still get alot of blues in a mixed use. Try it out monday



Haha, you saw right through me! ;D


----------



## IsoJ

Everything goes into pizza or grey eventually. Pic your poison


----------



## IsoJ

BlackLotusKnives


----------



## esoo

6 roasted peppers on a Kono YS-M


----------



## Viggetorr

Wrong thread.


----------



## drsmp

Kaeru Blue honyaki building a monster patina


----------



## doc

Martin Huber Knives, Austria


----------



## Barmoley

Milan Gravier is turning all sorts of cool colors.


----------



## Kawa

Shiro Kamo, petty 15cm
Aogami # 2 with iron clad.

I barely cook (the wife does), and the wife wants to have knives she can abuse a bit more. I'm more into sharpening and 'liking knives' then actually using them 
I have a Sakai Takayuki Gyuto in AUS-10 which I cherish (gift from my father), but I like the shape of a Japanese style petty (compared to European office knives, which are much smaller in height generally), so I figured that would be my next buy.
This is my first carbon knife.

I started cutting some tomatoes and while making all kinds of pictures and movies, the knife already started to get orange stains and spots. We are talking 5 minutes here! I was like 'damn, is this really what I want to get into? Rinsing a knife during prepping?'

Ofcourse it was easily destained at that point. After about 3 dinner preps (10 tomatoes, 5 unions, 2 peppers, cumcumber and springunion) the knife is looking like this:






It doesn't always show. Have to look in the right angle. But there is some beautifull blue and purple, mixed with yellowish/brown collours on the iron cladding (absolutuly no rust)

No regrets at all..


----------



## adam92

My leftyfujiwara trying coffe force patina today..


----------



## IsoJ

Mattias Lundbergs gyuto 1.2513 after few veggies


----------



## preizzo

Really hope to see soon more of his knives in here 



IsoJ said:


> Mattias Lundbergs gyuto 1.2513 after few veggies
> 
> View attachment 94333


----------



## Runner_up

Jiro #96. Chicken and veggies for dinner last night. Left arm in a sling, and the main camera on my phone is smashed so I got these using the "selfie" camera. My girlfriend walked by and laughed her ass off when she saw me trying to take these


----------



## DrEriksson

Dalman thin Chinese cleaver (100 mm). Perhaps this is cheating? Quite a lot of blade after all. =)


----------



## DrEriksson

Smedja aspen is also taking forming a really nice patina. This is ten days after doing some polishing. The knife reacted really nicely to hot pork loin.


----------



## DrEriksson

Carl Kotte said:


> Heldqvist smide gyuto 26c3. Seems to take a patina no matter what you throw at it.



My final pic of that knife, pretending to use it as a screwdriver.


----------



## Southpaw

Mizuno KS after slicing some cooked duck breast


----------



## Chang

Figured I’d post a link to a vid of the current patina on the new Yanick 242x52 gyuto. After testing it out on day one, it had blues and browns all over with different saturations. So tonight I decided to polish it all off and cut just a steak to see what the results would be. As you can see, absolutely gorgeous! Ugggggh, I’m falling in love with this knife!


----------



## Byphy

drsmp said:


> Kaeru Blue honyaki building a monster patina
> View attachment 93246
> View attachment 93247
> View attachment 93248
> View attachment 93249
> View attachment 93250


I am feelin the patina and the kanji on this thing


----------



## LucasFur

for those interested ... a Togashi blue 1 Honyaki. Had a garbage polish ... mixed of 400/1000 stone ... some sand paper. I wanted to have a go on the edge before a full polish. This patina is doing about 2 hrs of Whaling on it for a 25 quart peperonata ... whipe downs only, Sharpened .. then 3 home meals.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## CiderBear

Ya'll,

Sorry for the neglect the past couple months. Your favorite meme is back, so here is the ridiculous patina on my Kochi V2.











@Carl Kotte I've been saving something especially disgusting for your thread. Stay tuned


----------



## BillHanna

CiderBear said:


> Ya'll,
> 
> Sorry for the neglect the past couple months. Your favorite meme is back, so here is the ridiculous patina on my Kochi V2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Carl Kotte I've been saving something especially disgusting for your thread. Stay tuned


One or two of your nails kinda match


----------



## CiderBear

BillHanna said:


> One or two of your nails kinda match



They're 5 different colors


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> Ya'll,
> 
> Sorry for the neglect the past couple months. Your favorite meme is back, so here is the ridiculous patina on my Kochi V2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Carl Kotte I've been saving something especially disgusting for your thread. Stay tuned


Welcome back


----------



## RDalman

Was photoing my scrapper for another reason and noticed it has some colors.


----------



## DrEriksson

RDalman said:


> Was photoing my scrapper for another reason and noticed it has some colors.



You own a Dalman cleaver? Lucky guy. Great knives!


----------



## RDalman

DrEriksson said:


> You own a Dalman cleaver? Lucky guy. Great knives!


Disagree, mine must be from norwegian apprentices or something


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Ya'll,
> 
> Sorry for the neglect the past couple months. Your favorite meme is back, so here is the ridiculous patina on my Kochi V2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Carl Kotte I've been saving something especially disgusting for your thread. Stay tuned


I totally missed this! Welcome back! Now, reveal your disgusting knife!


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Disagree, mine must be from norwegian apprentices or something


I really like this Norwegians joke. The best I’ve heard!


----------



## Chang

Couldn’t take a good pic, so here’s a shoddy vid of some blues. This was after a dozen red onions for pickling.

Wrenco Forge 225x60 W2 Gyuto, Murdered by Kasumi Kev

This thang is a lightsaber.


----------



## luuogle

Super splotchy patina on there.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## 4wa1l

Some blue peeking through on this SK petty.


----------



## crocca86

There you go mate!! Kato 240std


----------



## esoo

Kono MM vs a couple of onions, celery and garlic


----------



## CiderBear

210mm Tsubaya Tanaka blue 1. I had my hesitation to this knife at first due to its length, but it's grown to be my favorite daily driver. (Sorry @Carl Kotte, the second picture probably belongs to your thread). 

I have a question: does anyone have an example of what a knife looks like after you achieve nutmeg-level perfection in the polish/ kasumi and then... use it to cut things?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu




----------



## soigne_west




----------



## DrEriksson

This Steel by Lundbergs sujihiji is just ridonculous. 26c3 mono. 






@CiderBear Not kasumi or any type of nut finish, but I polished this knife up to 2500 paper and finished with polishing paste.


----------



## daddy yo yo

CiderBear said:


> 210mm Tsubaya Tanaka blue 1. I had my hesitation to this knife at first due to its length, but it's grown to be my favorite daily driver. (Sorry @Carl Kotte, the second picture probably belongs to your thread).
> 
> I have a question: does anyone have an example of what a knife looks like after you achieve nutmeg-level perfection in the polish/ kasumi and then... use it to cut things?


Nice nail polish!


----------



## Chang

I always have a hard time capturing patina, but slowly and surely, it’s coming along after a week of use.

Birgesson Blades 248x58 Gyuto


----------



## drsmp

Kaeru honyaki after a few mangos


----------



## waxy

alterwisser said:


>



Wow what camera did you use for this one?
The contrast and texture is amazing.


----------



## alterwisser

waxy said:


> Wow what camera did you use for this one?
> The contrast and texture is amazing.



iPhone 8


----------



## Gregmega

Sign of a good grind- all the way to grey black well past the blue purple


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Kochi 270 migaki after a couple days at work. Awesome reminder that you don’t need to spend $500 or more on a great blade. This thing is a beast.


----------



## IsoJ

Robert Lavacca said:


> Kochi 270 migaki after a couple days at work. Awesome reminder that you don’t need to spend $500 or more on a great blade. This thing is a beast.


What are the specs? Looks a real deal


----------



## Robert Lavacca

IsoJ said:


> What are the specs? Looks a real deal


 I feel like we all get caught up in chasing the more expensive knives sometimes. This kochi reminded me that a more budget friendly knife can really tear it up. I love it. I’m pretty sure it’s about 272 mm and 53.5 mm. Handle is awesome. Weight I would guess maybe 220g. It’s got a really sweet grind. I even minced 5 or so lbs of shallots with it the other day lol.


----------



## IsoJ

Robert Lavacca said:


> I feel like we all get caught up in chasing the more expensive knives sometimes. This kochi reminded me that a more budget friendly knife can really tear it up. I love it. I’m pretty sure it’s about 272 mm and 53.5 mm. Handle is awesome. Weight I would guess maybe 220g. It’s got a really sweet grind. I even minced 5 or so lbs of shallots with it the other day lol.


I have the 240 . That is light for 270


----------



## IsoJ

PA from Smedjaaspen. 52100 monosteel, few onions and peppers. No filters.


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## IronBalloon

This is the prettiest patina that I’ve ever had on a knife!





Knife is an old iron clad Takeda bunka.

Imgur link:


----------



## agp




----------



## crocca86

Kato 210 WH


----------



## CiderBear

Tsubaya Tanaka 210mm (actual length is about 202mm) Blue 1.






I don't even know why I bother learning how to polish these things. (before pic for comparison)


----------



## TSF415

Mizuno ks. I have a feeling this one might eventually end up in @Carl Kotte ’s favorite thread.


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> View attachment 100868
> Mizuno ks. I have a feeling this one might eventually end up in @Carl Kotte ’s favorite thread.


Judging by the only well used one I've seen, yes, yes it will end up there.


----------



## friz

Is not much, but considering is extremely rare to find someone who uses an Ashi Kono Honyaki, I try my best to catch this beautiful orange blue patina and mesmerising banding showing on my example.


----------



## RockyBasel

CiderBear said:


> Tsubaya Tanaka 210mm (actual length is about 202mm) Blue 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know why I bother learning how to polish these things. (before pic for comparison)



is this S Tanaka or Y Tanaka - can’t seem to get my Tanaka’s straight, ever


----------



## RockyBasel

crocca86 said:


> Kato 210 WH
> View attachment 100747
> View attachment 100748


OMG - this is a work of art!


----------



## RockyBasel

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 97505
> View attachment 97506


Wat Pro?


----------



## RockyBasel

drsmp said:


> Kaeru Blue honyaki building a monster patina
> View attachment 93246
> View attachment 93247
> View attachment 93248
> View attachment 93249
> View attachment 93250



Wow - it’s like a rainbow - wonder if the Munetoshi Honyaki will display the same


----------



## BillHanna

RockyBasel said:


> Wat Pro?


I fudging wish. maybe next year, as a Christmas gift to myself. It's the Morihei Hisamoto. Bargain basement TFTFTFTFTFTF.


----------



## RockyBasel

BillHanna said:


> I fudging wish. maybe next year, as a Christmas gift to myself. It's the Morihei Hisamoto. Bargain basement TFTFTFTFTFTF.


My Hisamoto will arrive next week - but stainless clad, so I will miss the patina - its shirogami. Is yours blue?


----------



## BillHanna

Iron clad shirogami from Strata. I'm considering the 180mm gyuto they have there, but I really shouldn't at this time of year.


----------



## CiderBear

RockyBasel said:


> is this S Tanaka or Y Tanaka - can’t seem to get my Tanaka’s straight, ever


Yoshikazu Tanaka.


----------



## drsmp

Yanick gyuto


----------



## RockyBasel

Is this a soft iron clad or wrought iron?


----------



## tostadas

Just let this one go, but it's been good to me.


----------



## RockyBasel

tostadas said:


> Just let this one go, but it's been good to me.


What’s her name?

fo you have the “blues”. Hardy-her-har - get it? As in blue patina


----------



## milas555

RockyBasel said:


> Wow - it’s like a rainbow - wonder if the Munetoshi Honyaki will display the same


Mune Honyaki


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow, this munetoshi honyaki has been calling my name from the JNS site for a while now


----------



## milas555

and by the way...sc125


----------



## Gjackson98

Gotta say, Yanick knives brings out some best patina I have experienced. (No filter)
All I did was cutting some onions and potatoes.


----------



## friz

More patina forming after dinner tonight with my Konosuke Honyaki, no filters


----------



## Macaroni

Mizuno KS-Style White 3 Honyaki. Koa handle. Another user @M1k3


----------



## drsmp

Kasumi polished Kato STD 240 gyuto. The “color” towards the heel is reflections from the trees on the polish.


----------



## drsmp

In case you don’t also check new knives thread. Halcyon Forge gyuto thinned and polished with finger stones


----------



## jaeysehn

Comet 26c3 Honyaki Gyuto


----------



## Southpaw

No filter on these, just morning sun


----------



## BillHanna

nice mazaki





































(jk)


----------



## CiderBear

@Southpaw I see your morning Shig and I raise you this


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Adding a shig. Not very reactive I’d say.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Tanaka Yoshikazu B1


----------



## 4wa1l

With natural light this was the best colour I've seen in person. Happened after cutting strawberries. Anyone know what causes the blue?


----------



## IsoJ

One of my beaters with fresh patina


----------



## Southpaw

@CiderBear i thought there were rules about sending naked pics! That is a topless pic without that Kurouchi on it.

honestly, if I had a 180 Ku I’d take the Kurouchi shirt of my 160, cuz that’s a dazzler.

okay so this is almost all just from the Thanksgiving feast:


----------



## Southpaw

@rick_english ive been putting your old friend to work, thanks again!


----------



## Runner_up

Some more Munetoshi honyaki goodness after a day at work with me last week.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Wow. The hamon is poetical.


----------



## Runner_up

They are the proverbial diamond in the rough. I have only just scratched the surface in terms of polishing potential. It hasn't even seen finger stones yet. 

Really love Munetoshi


----------



## rick_english

Southpaw said:


> @rick_english ive been putting your old friend to work, thanks again!
> View attachment 104823


Nice to see it being put to good use!


----------



## Hassanbensober

Shi han versus 25# onions for caramelized


----------



## mmiinngg

Rainy day over here, out of kitchen due to covid lockdown, and this wat cleaver w#2 shyly building patina


----------



## 4wa1l

Vegies (basically all due to onions) making short work of the kasumi finish.


----------



## tcmx3

Not bad for a knife known to develop the infamous poop colored patina

also sorry this is shot with a 50/1.2 so it's distorting the profile a bit


----------



## ian

Some nice blues on a funayuki and a Wat suji.


----------



## tcmx3

ian said:


> Some nice blues on a funayuki and a Wat suji.
> 
> View attachment 105982
> View attachment 105983
> View attachment 105984



Id love to know more about that (gorgeous) Funayuki


----------



## Southpaw

Masamoto KS and Fu Rin Ka Zan AS gyutos


----------



## ian

tcmx3 said:


> Id love to know more about that (gorgeous) Funayuki



Heh it’s a house brand wide bevel kurouchi from some Japanese retailer that I bought on here for $30, with a handle I made. There’s a vid on my IG page:






Ian Biringer (@ian_biringer) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com





Used to look like this.


----------



## tcmx3

ian said:


> Heh it’s a house brand wide bevel kurouchi from some Japanese retailer that I bought on here for $30, with a handle I made. There’s a vid on my IG page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Biringer (@ian_biringer) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to look like this.
> 
> View attachment 106061



thanks for the heads up. that pushed me over the edge to get a cheap funayuki with carbon/iron to test out stones


----------



## CiderBear

ian said:


> Some nice blues on a funayuki and a Wat suji.
> 
> View attachment 105983
> View attachment 105984


All that time you spent polishing it!!


----------



## TSF415

ian said:


> Some nice blues on a funayuki and a Wat suji.
> 
> View attachment 105982
> View attachment 105983
> View attachment 105984



Is that funayuki iron clad/ stainless core  Where’s the patina on the core?


----------



## ian

TSF415 said:


> Is that funayuki iron clad/ stainless core  Where’s the patina on the core?



Ha! You can see it a bit. But isn’t it sort of common for iron cladding to be more reactive than the core? That patina is all from carving up a chicken, basically.


----------



## ian

tcmx3 said:


> thanks for the heads up. that pushed me over the edge to get a cheap funayuki with carbon/iron to test out stones



Cool, good idea. I got a good 12 hrs of testing out of that one, probably!


----------



## ian

CiderBear said:


> All that time you spent polishing it!!



I know. Next time I’ll learn my lesson and just keep it in a display case.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

First for me - pinch grip patina

Toyama Honesuki 2 chickens in


----------



## hijackn

Hassanbensober said:


> Shi han versus 25# onions for caramelizedView attachment 105006


That's crazy beautiful.


----------



## hijackn

How does maintenance/cleaning a knife impact how a patina develops?


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

hijackn said:


> How does maintenance/cleaning a knife impact how a patina develops?


Anytime that you do any thinning you are pretty much starting over on the patina, but that's part of the fun. Washing and towel drying doesn't effect the patina if that's what your asking. Though time in contact with the food that is causing the reaction does.


----------



## esoo

hijackn said:


> How does maintenance/cleaning a knife impact how a patina develops?



Patina is a living thing - every single time you cut something it will affect how it looks. Cut a bunch of one item and your patina may be wonderful. Cut something else the next day and it will have changed, and not always to the "better". Just part of using a carbon blade.


----------



## Jovidah

Simple solution: change your diet. Chicken three times a day.


----------



## LewRob80

Loving the patina lately on this one!


----------



## DrEriksson

Felt like it was time to upload the new patina on my Smedja Aspen 220 honyaki 26c3.


----------



## hijackn

esoo said:


> Patina is a living thing - every single time you cut something it will affect how it looks. Cut a bunch of one item and your patina may be wonderful. Cut something else the next day and it will have changed, and not always to the "better". Just part of using a carbon blade.



Interesting thanks for the info!


----------



## hijackn

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> Anytime that you do any thinning you are pretty much starting over on the patina, but that's part of the fun. Washing and towel drying doesn't effect the patina if that's what your asking. Though time in contact with the food that is causing the reaction does.



Thanks yes I was wondering mainly about washing and drying.


----------



## hijackn

Patina on shig and some masamotos... getting a clear patina pic is harder than I thought:


----------



## tostadas

Hinoura Tsuchime 210 taken on a nice day


----------



## Chopper88

Not the most dramatic colors, but somehow the pattern is interesting to me. Reminds me of fire.


----------



## Runner_up

Starting to really warm up to this knife. White steel (#2 or #3 - who knows who cares ) 228mm x 53mm. 202g


----------



## MikeO

New Honesuki knife that I picked up for my girlfriend to use as a petty/prep/primary knife because she doesn't love big knives. Surprised to see the Patina show up after the first evening of use! She was being very diligent in keeping it clean & dry.

Tadafusa 150mm Honesuki - AS wrapped in SS w/ Nashiji finish.


----------



## Etsoh

Polished up the edge on this FM that I got in a trade here. Lovely patina, not so lovely pics


----------



## Barmoley

Note to self, need to use more heel.....


----------



## Barmoley

Tried to remedy some of the heel nakedness, by cutting carrots, onions, celery, garlic and ham for split pea soup. It's getting there, but still a lot to do....


----------



## drsmp




----------



## daddy yo yo

Barmoley said:


> Note to self, need to use more heel.....


Same here:


----------



## marc4pt0

That Halcyon honyaki is so dreamy. Been wanting one for sometime now.

@Barmoley that‘s too funny about the heel patina. I always catch myself on this and make a concentrated effort to adjust my cutting so as to paint the heel in hopes of an even blue hue. It hardly ever works for me though. I’ll forget that I’m doing it mid prepping.


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> That Halcyon honyaki is so dreamy. Been wanting one for sometime now.
> 
> @Barmoley that‘s too funny about the heel patina. I always catch myself on this and make a concentrated effort to adjust my cutting so as to paint the heel in hopes of an even blue hue. It hardly ever works for me though. I’ll forget that I’m doing it mid prepping.


Well, same goes for me. I’ve used the HF for a while with several vegetables which had little to no effect. The current patina comes from cutting 2 pork steaks... I’ve done probably 6 cuts through the meat, that was it! Cooked protein is the way to go!


----------



## cotedupy

Used my (sanded and polished) Mazaki petty to carve a chicken this evening...


----------



## esoo

Can't really get a good pic of how nice the core steel looks.


----------



## Eloh




----------



## M1k3




----------



## daddy yo yo

Took this Tansu out yesterday to make some pics because I will possibly put it up for sale:


----------



## Runner_up

Shigefusa 300mm sujihiki 

This blade is really something special.


----------



## MikeO

Runner_up said:


> Shigefusa 300mm sujihiki
> 
> This blade is really something special.



GREAT ODIN'S RAVEN, SHE IS GLORIOUS!!

I would call her "Aoi honō " or 'Blue Flame' in Japanese.


----------



## Barmoley




----------



## 4wa1l

Barmoley said:


> View attachment 111213
> View attachment 111214


This is very cool! Looks almost like heat treated Ti.


----------



## tostadas

Fresh patina on a TF from BST


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Kono FM blue 2


----------



## IsoJ

HunterValleyBlade 1.2442


----------



## milas555

Kamon - steel 1.2519


----------



## kidsos

beautiful rainbow on the core steel of this Takeo Murata!


----------



## Maniahk

Hi guys, need some advice on my Matsubara.. it was advertised as stainless steel cladding but the cladding seem to be changing color? i'm referring to the area between the exposed aogami and nashiji finish. I cleaned it with soap after seeing this so i'm certain its not dirty. Any idea why this is happening? I checked CKTG's previously sold matsubaras and almost all were SS cladding too..

that being said, i do like the rainbow-ish patina that's forming.. just trying to figure out what's up with the cladding


----------



## Duukt

It could just be the stainless steel tarnishing. I've had it happen to the Takamura R2 and went away when I polished with flitz.


----------



## Maniahk

is this something thats not so uncommon? if so then i'll probably leave it.. i dont have the nimblest hands, so if i attempt to polish it, i might well reach the patina on the edge


----------



## Duukt

I have some old inherited spoons that are SS but have a black tarnish around the decorative parts so it does happen to stainless steel. 

The Takamura R2 had what appeared to be a very faint patchy patina, nowhere as dark as the old spoons but only on the cladding. I couldn't feel it and it didn't change while cutting or applying oil. After polishing it, it brightened up the cladding right away.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Had a nice but sweet blueish-purple patina on my Halcyon Forge until I cut 2 roast chicken breasts which had been marinated in spiced lemon juice for a couple of hours. Took only seconds to form a blackish patina which I wasn’t too happy about. I was considering removing it but wasn’t sure how. Luckily I found something down in the basement... It literally took only 3 minutes with a bit of Flitz and cork:


----------



## heldentenor

Ikeda, forced with some duck blood.


----------



## kingdingelling

Xerxes


----------



## Fynbo

Munetoshi Nakiri "Mt. Fuji".









After jnat polish before any use.


----------



## stereo.pete

1095


----------



## Hassanbensober

Built up blue from the last month or so in my kit. Coldest morning this year here -13


----------



## andrewsa

White 2. 

Minced organic garlic and green chilli and noticed some blue. A bit strange?


----------



## DaM0w

Maz KU nashiji suji ft Kemadi


----------



## IsoJ

Sakai cleaver dipped in pork sirloin few times


----------



## DavidPF

kingdingelling said:


> Xerxes


Beautiful knife; disturbing EKG though.


----------



## DavidPF

andrewsa said:


> noticed some blue. A bit strange?


Why does it seem strange?


----------



## andrewsa

DavidPF said:


> Why does it seem strange?



I've always thought blue patina would come from proteins


----------



## MrHiggins

I made a wine-based pan sauce in a carbon pan tonight. I rinsed it out and put it on the burner to dry out. It turned this amazing shade of neon blue for a while. (It's black again, but for a few minutes, it was absolutely amazing)


----------



## milas555

Yanick - 135Cr3 & wrought iron


----------



## Mikeadunne

iron clad Toyama action


----------



## Duukt

Mazaki Kasumi 240mm top, polished early January and used regularly since.
Shiro Kamo w#2 240mm below it after two meal preps.


----------



## crocca86

Kaeru 210 WH gyuto


----------



## Lucien

crocca86 said:


> Kaeru 210 WH gyutoView attachment 116241
> View attachment 116242


Nice patina! I have been very curious - what does the "馬車馬" on the knife mean? I noticed that Kato's knives also have the "馬車馬" engraving..


----------



## BillHanna

Workhorse


----------



## Lucien

BillHanna said:


> Workhorse


so "馬車馬" means workhorse? thank you for the explanation.
that is very interesting, considering "馬" literally means "horse"


----------



## BillHanna

Lucien said:


> so "馬車馬" means workhorse? thank you for the explanation.
> that is very interesting, considering "馬" literally means "horse"


I think it literally translates to "horse carriage horse". There was a thread a while back that brought this up.


----------



## KengataKollektor

Shibata Tinker 165mm Deba


----------



## Justablacktee

Watanabe small suji 185 warm chicken patina (taken in the street cause the light was better, frightening the people walking by...)


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz




----------



## SwissKnifeCollector

this wonderful Nigara Blue Damascus Gyuto!


----------



## big_adventure

Two lovelies enjoying some rest between uses.


----------



## crocca86

Kato 210 WH


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

a very slight patina forming o R2 after two uses


----------



## Johnny Manicotti

Hitohira Tanaka x Yohei white #1 after cutting some peppers and onions


----------



## Kawa

Yoshikane bunka in white #2

After 3 unions, an apple, some cabbage and herbs.


----------



## esoo

The best @RDalman honyaki is a used one. 

Second use:


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

These are from a bit ago but decided they’re worth a share here... The 9nine gyuto


----------



## xxxclx




----------



## Kawa

Kawa said:


> Yoshikane bunka in white #2
> 
> After 3 unions, an apple, some cabbage and herbs.
> 
> View attachment 119524
> 
> View attachment 119525







A few meals more. Keeps evolving and better prettier.

Can't imagine it keeps getting prettier forever, wonder how that looks


----------



## killerloop

Just by googling I have read that most folks have achieved Blue patina from cutting meat or some forced it through leaving animal blood on their knives. Anyone can chime in if they achieved blue/purple patina from cutting specific veggies/fruits or non animal products?


----------



## Kawa

Picture above your reply is fruits/veggie only, no protein so far.
Most reaction happened when cutting unions and apples


----------



## mmiinngg

Another dalman blue tan


----------



## tcmx3

killerloop said:


> Just by googling I have read that most folks have achieved Blue patina from cutting meat or some forced it through leaving animal blood on their knives. Anyone can chime in if they achieved blue/purple patina from cutting specific veggies/fruits or non animal products?



Ive gotten tons of vibrant blue by cutting up the humble 



finish impacts formation IME, with my uchi finishes almost always going blue


----------



## big_adventure

killerloop said:


> Just by googling I have read that most folks have achieved Blue patina from cutting meat or some forced it through leaving animal blood on their knives. Anyone can chime in if they achieved blue/purple patina from cutting specific veggies/fruits or non animal products?



Onions will do it. It won't necessarily be quite as blue as cooked meat, but my blades blue up just fine on veggies - and except for some sashimi now and again, veggies are all I cook over the last few years.

Take a knife with no patina, make sure it's completely clean of all oils. Cut up a few onions. Rub the juice all over the knife if there are areas untouched. Leave knife there for 15 or so minutes. Wash knife. You should already have the beginnings of a nice patina, just doing that.


----------



## killerloop

Kawa said:


> Picture above your reply is fruits/veggie only, no protein so far.
> Most reaction happened when cutting unions and apples


Thanks, seems like most replied with the same blue from onions. That's odd, all I get is rust patina from onions I wonder if different steels yield different results..


----------



## MarcelNL

Dalman Blue is nice


----------



## Carl Kotte

@RDalman drools over all the blues.


----------



## Kawa

killerloop said:


> Thanks, seems like most replied with the same blue from onions. That's odd, all I get is rust patina from onions I wonder if different steels yield different results..



If i put both my blue2 and white2 knive down between cutting of the top of an union and the moment im done peeling of the skin by hand, they rust. Thats 2-3 minutes tops. Some let union juice stay on a knife for 15 minutes to force a patina. I guess every knife reacts different.

I rinse and dry a lot.
For some reason I think to notice that when I keep on cutting, no rust will form (even multiple unions in a row), but the moment I put down the knife, rust will form in a few minutes. My imagination, or does keep on cutting 'clean' the steel with food 'rubbing' against the steel to prevent rust a little longer?

All that is the first few to dozen of times of usage, after that you can put the knife down a little bit longer
That is, when unions arent brown anymore and smell like metal (red union even turns blue, like ink)


----------



## Duukt

This must be a scenario unique to Dutch onyo's and climate. I've started using 52100 (zkramer), white 2 (tojiro, mazaki, shiro kamo) and AS (anryu, kurosaki) knives directly on onions and haven't had them rust while peeling the skin (or rust ever for that matter). The onyo slices did brown noticeably and I do get a really strong smell when cutting pineapples with fully reactive blades but no rust.


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## Michi

My Dalman is starting to look pretty


----------



## Homechef

Hunter Valley 52100 fun knife


----------



## 0x0x

Kono FM


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

My Shig starts to get really blueish.


----------



## Boondocker




----------



## Barmoley

I really like how 1.2562 takes on color......


----------



## FishmanDE

I feel disrespected by the gorgeous Dalmans honyakis. I’ve never been so upset about missing a boat


----------



## Etsoh

Konosuke Tetsujin 210mm no Machi after 2 weeks at work. Yes I chipped the heel, no it doesn't bother me. YOLO. I'll cut some tomato's so I can have salsa with the chip


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Dalman from massdrop


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jewel-like


----------



## vxd

Pretty colors on that RH Denka!


----------



## BillHanna

Art by @Elliot


----------



## Tripaloski0101

Kono FM White#2


----------



## pentryumf

Kinda ugly but had fun making it, now it’s gone to a new home.


----------



## @ftermath

First use after a mild thinning and partial polish.


----------



## crocca86

Konosuke Fuji 240 W2


----------



## Mrchainsaw

I’m new to knives. How do you control the color of your patina? For example, what would patina look like even on carbon so dark such as this:


----------



## M1k3

Mrchainsaw said:


> I’m new to knives. How do you control the color of your patina? For example, what would patina look like even on carbon so dark such as this:
> View attachment 123253


Use it and find out?


----------



## btbyrd

Murdered out my Z Kramer with some hot malic acid. Seems pretty stable so far.


----------



## Mrchainsaw

btbyrd said:


> Murdered out my Z Kramer with some hot malic acid. Seems pretty stable so far.
> 
> View attachment 123870



So has it stayed dark like that?


----------



## btbyrd

Yes, though I've only used it to prep one small meal at home. But I washed and rinsed it five or six times, including with a blue (nonstick-safe, low abrasive) Scotch Brite dish wand thing and the patina stays put. Wiping it clean leaves nothing behind on the towel.


----------



## jsph

btbyrd said:


> View attachment 123870



holy god that looks wicked / evil / hard-core / bad-ass / ninja / knight-rider / black-tie-only....


----------



## btbyrd

So full disclosure: It’s a little less murdered out than the original high contrast image suggests. It’s more of a very dark grey. Here’s a comparison pic with some better lighting.





A lot more attractive than the splotchy patina it used to have, and now I can cut onions without them going black and sulphur-y. Happy with the results, even though I’m not usually one for forced patinas.


----------



## jsph

still... that's ridiculous. wow. inspired me to push a little carbon paring knife into an apple and wait a few hours, but all the dark stayed with the apple. i'm assuming you dissolved some store-bought malic acid powder in water and just let this guy soak in a bottle for however long...?

b. was there much of a reaction with the brass ~bolster?

c. how much did it dull the edge?

(d. i had heard the kramer 52100 wasn't super-reactive, to be making so much of a mess with onions, etc. ...?)


----------



## btbyrd

The idea was sparked by the blue patina I noticed on some of my Blue 2 knives after I sliced a bunch of granny smiths to make pies with. I was hoping a malic acid bath would smurf out the blade, but it darkened deeply instead. Of course, this was a much more acidic solution. I happened to have a sack of malic acid on hand so I dissolved some into a liter of water on the stovetop. I didn't really measure, but I used quite a bit. It was definitely more acidic than mustard or coffee -- well into the stronger vinegar range. Once the crystals were dissolved, I placed the hot solution (maybe 160F) into a container along with the knife so that it covered everything up to the very tip of the bolster. 
The bolster did not react at all, which surprised me. I checked the color of the blade after about 5 minutes and did an initial wash to see if the patina was staying put. It needed more time, so I put it back -- repeating this process every 5 or so minutes for 20 minutes. By that time I was satisfied with the color and evenness of the patina. The edge got less sharp, but only required a few strokes across a fine stone to bring it back. The Kramer 52100 isn't very reactive, but I had recently stripped all the patina back because it was splotchy and dirty looking, and the stripping made the whole blade as reactive as it was when I first got it. Again, this wasn't very reactive but I'm sensitive to the onion/steel reaction and wanted to go ahead and take care of that.


----------



## jsph

got it. thanks so much for the excellent level of detail on that. interesting about the bolster, too, though i shouldn't fool myself into thinking i understand brass any better than i understand steel. wouldn't have thought granny smiths would create a blue patina, so i'll have to try that soon. i've been playing around with a cheap carbon paring knife whenever a thought occurs.


----------



## timebard

Ashi sujihiki finally taking on some color!


----------



## jsph

timebard said:


> View attachment 124227
> 
> 
> Ashi sujihiki finally taking on some color!



pink-gold sunset clouds in electric-blue sky. wonderful.


----------



## Repjapsteel

First session with my new Halcyon Forge.


----------



## jsph

what's the core steel, and what's the cladding?


----------



## Repjapsteel

jsph said:


> what's the core steel, and what's the cladding?


Core is 1.2519 and the cladding is wrought iron


----------



## spaceconvoy

first patina on new Kogetsu honesuki after a few chicken breasts, sausage, and a lemon


----------



## esoo

Kono MM B2 after some steak.


----------



## PeterL

Birgersson gyuto in some nice sunlight after slicing some poached chicken


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Tanaka b1. Did share this one before but it gets a new colorful pattern every time I use it.


----------



## jedy617

My zkramer


----------



## DrEriksson

Did some patina pics tonight. Think you might like them.

Fredrik Spåre





Marius Smide





Isasmedjan





Smedja Aspen


----------



## Bear

My poor T-K, no more KU and the shinogi is all over the place, too bad.


----------



## M1k3

Bear said:


> My poor T-K, no more KU and the shinogi is all over the place, to bad.


I see nothing wrong hear


----------



## Justablacktee

Your browser is not able to display this video.












Murata Aogami 1 love ! ( Factory finish and low spot erased, except the big one at the heel , last polish on Uchigumori and free patina !!)


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Stainless clad patina, blue


----------



## tostadas

JNS Munetoshi 210mm. Burnt the handle, reshaped/polished the ferrule, did a good amount of thinning, then full sandpaper progression to naturals. 

Original grind arrived thicker than my Mazaki. It's still full convex, but much more responsive now.


----------



## TSF415

tostadas said:


> JNS Munetoshi 210mm. Burnt the handle, reshaped/polished the ferrule, did a good amount of thinning, then full sandpaper progression to naturals.
> 
> Original grind arrived thicker than my Mazaki. It's still full convex, but much more responsive now.


How did you reshape the ferrule ?


----------



## tcmx3

corollary question, how did the burning go? I havent found a ton of info on dying/burning ho wood and this is one of the things that keeps me from buying some of Maxim's knives (and the Kato/Toyama I have bought have since gotten new handles)


----------



## tostadas

TSF415 said:


> How did you reshape the ferrule ?


I clamped the knife between 2 pieces of 2x4 to hold it in place. I marked off the endpoint of the taper with some masking tape, then used a flat file wrapped with sandpaper and slowly sanded it by eye. Started with 220grit and went up to 2500. The horn ferrule is really easy to sand down so it didnt take much effort. Instead I just focused on making sure it was flat/even. It was actually pretty minimal reshaping, and more of an experiment to get an idea of what feels good, so maybe I can use similar ideas for the future. Here's a pic of the profile with the front part of the D tapered down (the left side also got a little bit).






tcmx3 said:


> corollary question, how did the burning go? I havent found a ton of info on dying/burning ho wood and this is one of the things that keeps me from buying some of Maxim's knives (and the Kato/Toyama I have bought have since gotten new handles)


This is the first attempt I made at scorching the ho handle. I used a bernzomatic 8000 and propane which I bought for sous vide. Theres some more info in my other post, but in general I just protected the ferrule and went max heat on the wood super quick. I experimented with different textures using a wire brush, but after scorching it didnt seem to make much of a difference. I suspect the specific piece of wood used for the handle has more affect on the final product than any pre-treatment.

The end result definitely feels like an improvement over the stock ho which feels really cheap. The burnt handle feels like a tighter grain structure, and also a bit smoother. 





Scorching Handles


I recall a thread somewhere about how to scorch wood handles, but can't seem to find it. Anyone have any tips for burning/scorching handles for aesthetics and texture?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## birdsfan

I used a newly purchased Misono Dragon 240 at work today. My experience with Swedish steel has been that it is not that reactive. Sort of surprised at the rainbow of color that a brief morning's work yielded on this steel......


----------



## Etsoh

Fujiwara SK steel patina from 1 week, compared to an iron clad Kono a couple months old patina. The longer it goes the less I want to polish it off


----------



## Grit

Some nice, light blue tones going on here on the Mazaki.


----------



## uniliang

Anryu and Aritsugu.


----------



## uniliang

Tatsuo Ikeda Honyaki Fukubiki


----------



## IsoJ

Kitchen tan for the summer


----------



## DrEriksson

Strömberg gyuto 52100

Not as impressive as what @IsoJ just posted, but still think it's good patina development. Only cut meat once, otherwise veggies.


----------



## Reptyle

The light was hitting the patina just right on this paring by Don Carlos Andrade.


----------



## kingdingelling




----------



## Repjapsteel

Some crazy blue on my Kono FM


----------



## tostadas

After evening out the rough grind on my munetoshi butcher and refinishing it, it's taking an interesting patina on only the core and KU


----------



## aaoueee

Dalman looking pretty after taco prep. Thanks to @Bcos17 for this one!


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

Got a nice rosy patina from cutting a yam.


----------



## Heckel7302

First cuts on Takada Suiboku


----------



## Todd762

I’m terrible with photos. My Nguyen’s with normal kitchen use on produce and proteins. The nakiri gets some more yellows in it, don’t know if it’s something I cut up that I didn’t with the other or “just does”.


----------



## Woshigeren

First patina post:



Masamoto KS


----------



## Woshigeren

Herder K2


----------



## baggyjorts

Quite pleased with the colors on this Masakane SK Honesuki after just a couple uses


----------



## esoo

When you keep a knife just for meat...


----------



## crocca86

Baby kaiju


----------



## sidey

Konosuke MM


----------



## jaeysehn

One of my favorites. Comet Honyaki 26c3, 220x52mm


----------



## Pie

Whoa it’s green


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Toyama dammy.


----------



## Justablacktee

Simon Maillet 135cr3 & wrought iron with yellow pepper patina.


----------



## FishmanDE

Onions


----------



## tcmx3

FishmanDE said:


> Onions



what a beautiful unyon!


----------



## crocca86

Pork taco  and ceviche


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Ikeda White 3 honyaki. Polished and etched it. Still got blue from raw meats the first time I used it after the etching.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Question for those following, how often do you have to use Bar Keeper's Friend or something similar to remove rust? I find that my Fujiyama gets a bit rusty after each use even if I'm wiping it every onion I go through.


----------



## tcmx3

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Question for those following, how often do you have to use Bar Keeper's Friend or something similar to remove rust? I find that my Fujiyama gets a bit rusty after each use even if I'm wiping it every onion I go through.



I grind up a bit of soft stone and use a felt pad with a little bit of water or tsubaki oil.


----------



## wombat

Some blue coming out on my new Watanabe after slicing pork loin.


----------



## Bico Doce

HSC 270mm gyuto, 26c3 with iron cladding after slicing a pineapple


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Bico Doce said:


> View attachment 141270
> 
> HSC 270mm gyuto, 26c3 with iron cladding after slicing a pineapple



You just made me want a HSC right there


----------



## Bico Doce

KnightKnightForever said:


> You just made me want a HSC right there


I have 3 HSC knives and I can’t say enough great things about them. Harbeer always hits the sweet spot on heat treatment, fit finish, material selection, etc where you end up with a top performing knife at a great price. My favorite is a 230 mm magnacut gyuto I recently purchased from him


----------



## KnightKnightForever

daddy yo yo said:


> Took this Tansu out yesterday to make some pics because I will possibly put it up for sale:



Did you sell it??


----------



## M1k3

KnightKnightForever said:


> You just made me want a HSC right there


He's great to work with. His knives are great also!


----------



## drsmp

Halcyon Forge vs grilled pork loin


----------



## FishmanDE

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Question for those following, how often do you have to use Bar Keeper's Friend or something similar to remove rust? I find that my Fujiyama gets a bit rusty after each use even if I'm wiping it every onion I go through.



No disrespect, but there’s no way it’s rusting if you’re wiping it as much as you claim.

Edit: are you rinsing the knife when you’re finished and wiping it dry? Or are you cutting onions and just wiping?


----------



## Heckel7302

Takada 240 Suiboku, 6 months of fairly regular use. My fluorescent under cabinet lights always make the patina pop.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Kaeru blue 2 honyaki. Heavily modified (grind, profile, finish, handle).

I like how the banding and patina mix together.


----------



## TSF415




----------



## drsmp

My friend Roy from NZ was kind enough to let me test run his new Rader. Polished with some diamond paste to remove some light sharpening marks/patina then sliced up a grilled tenderloin. Wow!


----------



## Justablacktee

Tanaka x Kyuzo B1






(purple parsnips patina)


----------



## Fonzyd

My 26c3 honyaki from Trey. Still wishing I bought his brother.


----------



## Rotivator

Fonzyd said:


> My 26c3 honyaki from Trey. Still wishing I bought his brother.
> 
> View attachment 143466


Beautiful


----------



## Rob McKenna

Putting the Kono through its paces this week.


----------



## Mikeadunne

electric blue on Kono fuji


----------



## Nagakin

Kemadi Bulat I reground after fingerstones and a week in a pro kitchen.


----------



## daddy yo yo

drsmp said:


> My friend Roy from NZ was kind enough to let me test run his new Rader. Polished with some diamond paste to remove some light sharpening marks/patina then sliced up a grilled tenderloin. Wow!
> View attachment 142872
> View attachment 142873
> View attachment 142874


Is that a half-KU Rader??? Wow…


----------



## drsmp

@daddy yo yo 
Think Mike calls it forging / hammer marks … but yeah cool looking knives (not mine)


----------



## Knivperson

Smedja Aspen 26c3 honyaki mirroring the white skies. Polished off some of the higher patina, which wasnt really blue, just kind a like a film of light yellow. Went a bit too low on one side. But still, never seen patina like this on my other knives. Maybe it's the mirror polish and steel.


----------



## chefwp

I guess your can tell where my sweet spot is...




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Patinated

wombat said:


> Some blue coming out on my new Watanabe after slicing pork loin.
> 
> View attachment 140025


This is neat!


----------



## Patinated

Ryan Adkins said:


> Putting the Kono through its paces this week.
> 
> View attachment 143489


If you dont mind me asking... how many months of use gave it this patina?


----------



## MrHiggins

Kyuzo


----------



## Rob McKenna

Patinated said:


> If you dont mind me asking... how many months of use gave it this patina?



Just a couple of weeks of dinner prep. Most of it was from a pork loin though, tbh.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Kono FM1


----------



## Currantly

Got a chance to break in my new to me Migoto Mini Cleaver.


----------



## cooktocut

my photography skills could use some work… anybody have a window sill I can borrow?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Raquin.


----------



## jonnachang

Steel by Lundbergs TWR 240 mm


----------



## cooktocut

So curious why my new Dalman’s patina looks like this… are these simply the scratch marks from the finish? Doesn’t seem like it…


----------



## cooktocut

A better pic… anyone know what’s causing this?


----------



## RDalman

cooktocut said:


> A better pic… anyone know what’s causing this?
> 
> View attachment 147326


Possibly some residual polishing wax on blade? Did you wash it before use?


----------



## cooktocut

RDalman said:


> Possibly some residual polishing wax on blade? Did you wash it before use?



I didn’t wash it the first time, but I did wash it after that and used it for slicing some raw meat after and it didn’t seem to make a difference. Certainly not complaining, knife cuts wonderfully and I love how unique it looks. It just looks… crystalline almost.


----------



## EShin

Currantly said:


> Got a chance to break in my new to me Migoto Mini Cleaver.
> 
> View attachment 146236


Beautiful! Mine looks like


----------



## RDalman

cooktocut said:


> I didn’t wash it the first time, but I did wash it after that and used it for slicing some raw meat after and it didn’t seem to make a difference. Certainly not complaining, knife cuts wonderfully and I love how unique it looks. It just looks… crystalline almost.


Cool  yea it looks normal to my eyes it will even out with time. Here's my cleaver. 



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## demcav

These little carbon Herders develop such a useful patina and require no babying even with citrus.


----------



## Bear

I forced one, raw chicken breast, we'll see how long this one lasts.


----------



## Barmoley

Seems to be pretty stable. A mix of all sorts of things over a while.


----------



## Currantly

EShin said:


> Beautiful! Mine looks like
> View attachment 147328


Looks great! Awesome knives aren’t they?


----------



## Bico Doce

Forced patina with balsamic vinegar on HSC/// 26c3 with iron cladding


----------



## EShin

Currantly said:


> Looks great! Awesome knives aren’t they?


Everything a nakiri should be and more. Was quite worried about it feeling fragile, but not at all. Easily one of my favorite knives. Only bad thing is that I use other knives a lot less now haha.


----------



## Martyn

Some colorful marks on a beaten up Masamoto kasumi yanagi from slicing cooked beef brisket -


----------



## btbyrd

Yoshihiro AS 150 petty.


----------



## PeterL

Dalman Honyaki 190


----------



## Martyn

Rainbow like colors from some veggies -


----------



## toast

btbyrd said:


> Yoshihiro AS 150 petty.



The contrast on this is stunning.


----------



## Jovidah

Barmoley said:


> Seems to be pretty stable. A mix of all sorts of things over a while.
> 
> View attachment 147358
> View attachment 147360


What knife is that? Interesting looking profile.


----------



## Barmoley

Jovidah said:


> What knife is that? Interesting looking profile.


It is KMS forum gyuto, mono 1.2562. It is surprisingly very good.


----------



## dAtron

Simon maillet petty after cutting steak after a fresh polish.


----------



## Jovidah

Barmoley said:


> It is KMS forum gyuto, mono 1.2562. It is surprisingly very good.


Figures; that knife is haunting me. Wished I had been reading KMS back then; it's one of those knives that hits my buttons every time I see one even when I don't know what it is.


----------



## Barmoley

Jovidah said:


> Figures; that knife is haunting me. Wished I had been reading KMS back then; it's one of those knives that hits my buttons every time I see one even when I don't know what it is.


It's weird, because from the specs I wouldn't think I would like it, but somehow it works very well in use. One of the knives that made me reconsider my preferences and made me realize that unfortunately all the measurements that we like to talk about still don't tell you everything until you actually use a knife.

It is also visually pleasing to me for some reason


----------



## Jovidah

Barmoley said:


> It is also visually pleasing to me for some reason


Yes it's profile has a certain je-ne-sais-quoi that just sparks my fancy everytime I see one - even when I don't know that's what it is. I think this is the third or fourth time already where I've asked someone what knife that is and it turns out to be this one. I had a similar kind of relationship with the Masamoto KS, but at least I managed to scratch that itch.


----------



## BGY_888

Tsourkan 52100 320mm Suji


----------



## Pauldoduy

BGY_888 said:


> Tsourkan 52100 320mm SujiView attachment 148844


How did you feel about it?


----------



## BGY_888

Pauldoduy said:


> How did you feel about it?


Amazing !!!!


----------



## Pauldoduy

BGY_888 said:


> Amazing !!!!


Let dance with Marko! Haha


----------



## milas555

Isasmedjan 26c3


----------



## tgfencer

The handsaw at work. Not easy to capture in a photo given all the harsh overhead lights.


----------



## Bico Doce

Tried a forced coffee patina for the first time. My tube wasn’t big enough for my 270…


----------



## Sdo

Kippington


----------



## PeterL

Sdo said:


> Kippington



Is this Kip’s 52100 or another steel?


----------



## Sdo

PeterL said:


> Is this Kip’s 52100 or another steel?


52100


----------



## toast

Tetsujin


----------



## justaute

Sacrificed some chicken last night to put some color on this Kippington. My first 52100 blade. And the chicken breast turned out quite good. Found the recipe just yesterday.


----------



## torbaci

Masamoto KS after my first shift with it


----------



## daniel_il

Masahiro vc after chicken pairing


----------



## jaeysehn

Slow patina development on a Halcyon Forge after a few weeks of home use.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

2 onions, 3 bell peppers, 4 jalapeños, cilantro and parsley. First time cutting.


----------



## stringer

cantdecidewhichone said:


> 2 onions, 3 bell peppers, 4 jalapeños, cilantro and parsley. First time cutting.
> 
> View attachment 154856


Gnarly handle. Where's the balance point out of curiosity? And how does it feel?


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

stringer said:


> Gnarly handle. Where's the balance point out of curiosity? And how does it feel?



Balance point on maker's mark. If it was a blind test, I wouldn't be able to tell the handle is what it is. Very comfortable on hand.


----------



## tomsch

Seeing that Tsourkan patina is pushing me to decide to either use my 240mm WH or put on BST simply because it's just hanging around in a box. The thought of a growing patina does make me want to put it to use.


----------



## Pisau

Kigami steel after its first job.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Moritaka AS 269*54. The patina it forms tends to be either blue or poopy. I like how the knife pairs with the K&S handle though.


----------



## jedy617




----------



## torbaci

I use this at work while on line, mostly wagyu steaks, but also ducks and chickens to carve and slice


----------



## crocca86

Hitohira Tanaka 240 extra tall after some beef taco


----------



## Bico Doce

Tried laying a base layer on a Kippington workpony. It was just chicken and it came out looking pretty crazy


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Used for 4-5 meals. It somehow doesn’t get patina as fast as my other Y Tanakas.





Adding a picture from 12/29. Tomato is making it more blue-ish.


----------



## Bico Doce

The wrought iron on this Yanick is developing a pretty cool patina


----------



## stringer

HSC wrought clad 26c3


----------



## Bico Doce

@stringer, just curious for your knives (which obviously see a lot of action), when, if ever, do you decide to remove the patina and start fresh?


----------



## stringer

Bico Doce said:


> @stringer, just curious for your knives (which obviously see a lot of action), when, if ever, do you decide to remove the patina and start fresh?



Not very often usually. Once every few years. I spend a lot more time chopping than polishing. But I got this one to practice polishing so will probably clean it up more often than normal. And this one will see the stones soon. I haven't sharpened it yet. Just touched up the microbevel a little. But I'm getting the urge.


----------



## Bico Doce

stringer said:


> Not very often usually. Once every few years. I spend a lot more time chopping than polishing. But I got this one to practice polishing so will probably clean it up more often than normal. And this one will see the stones soon. I haven't sharpened it yet. Just touched up the microbevel a little. But I'm getting the urge.


Thanks! I like hearing about knives that live in the pro environment and it is not surprising that HSC/// can withstand the abuse and hold an edge for quite a while


----------



## stringer

Bico Doce said:


> Thanks! I like hearing about knives that live in the pro environment and it is not surprising that HSC/// can withstand the abuse and hold an edge for quite a while



I actually have only used it at home so far. It would hold up just fine. I just don't do insane prep like I used to. For the ten years or so before the pandemic I was working at pretty big hotels. Like 1000+ person banquets. Now I'm running a community coffee and breakfast place. It's a little different scenario. I do everything with a Kanehide TK 240.


----------



## M1k3

Bico Doce said:


> Thanks! I like hearing about knives that live in the pro environment and it is not surprising that HSC/// can withstand the abuse and hold an edge for quite a while


I have a wrought cladding/52100 core @HSC /// Knives for awhile and it's held up great in a pro environment.


----------



## Knivperson

First blood on @KAMON Knives


----------



## daniel_il




----------



## IsoJ

Isasmedjan twr and wrought iron


----------



## timebard

Spare Honyaki patina coming in nicely...


----------



## Bico Doce

So there is nothing blue about this patina. I removed the wack coffee patina I tried to put on this HSC/// and replaced it with another forced patina, one that I feel was better executed than the first.

I feel like I should make a plug, no matter how many knives I buy this one always makes the cut. Harbeer does some great work.


----------



## Bico Doce

Here’s an actual blue patina. Steak and hot water did the trick. Milan 125sc iron clad 1.2519, soft steel clad (I should have checked my notes before posting!) 255 mm


----------



## milangravier

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s an actual blue patina. Steak and hot water did the trick. Milan 125sc iron clad 255 mm
> 
> View attachment 158766
> 
> View attachment 158767


Just for precision, this is 1.2519 core steel with soft steel clad


----------



## tomsch

Bico Doce said:


> So there is nothing blue about this patina. I removed the wack coffee patina I tried to put on this HSC/// and replaced it with another forced patina, one that I feel was better executed than the first.
> 
> I feel like I should make a plug, no matter how many knives I buy this one always makes the cut. Harbeer does some great work.
> 
> View attachment 158466
> 
> View attachment 158467
> 
> View attachment 158468



Mine is stainless clad but 100% agree that Harbeer is crushing it with knives. I use mine daily and it is amazing. One of my 2022 goals is to ditch the knives I do no use which is anchored on the fact that I use my HSC/// every day. Thanks for the patina update and keep it going!!!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Bico Doce said:


> Steak and hot water did the trick.



Steak first, then hot water wash?


----------



## daddy yo yo

NotAddictedYet said:


> Steak first, then hot water wash?


Well, I’d wash my hands first with hot water and then I’d eat the steak!


----------



## Bico Doce

NotAddictedYet said:


> Steak first, then hot water wash?


I like to boil all my steaks so all I do is stir the pot with the knife and presto - blue patina


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Bico Doce said:


> I like to boil all my steaks



That's allowed in Alamo city?!


----------



## Bico Doce

NotAddictedYet said:


> That's allowed in Alamo city?!


Texans love their beef jerky. Once I hit it with the torch you can’t tell the difference


----------



## Bico Doce

My stupidity aside, I used the knife to trim and portion some flap steak. After that I just hit it with the hottest water my faucet would allow for a few minutes

Edit: now that I’m thinking about it, I did the same thing once the meat came off the grill and rested. I cut the steak and then hit it with hot water


----------



## Knivperson

Heat is usually a catalyst for almost all chemical reactions, making them go faster, so it would make sense to heat it under water before as well.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Wakui blue 2 Damascus 240. Love it!


----------



## torbaci

Y Tanaka from miura knives itedaki series

Wabi-sabi


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Kamon 290mm. It has seen 3 smoked briskets, several vegetables and a couple of watermelons.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChrisCrat

My Watanabe White Yanagiba...with slight tip damage.


----------



## tcmx3

hinoura


----------



## BGY_888

Markooo


----------



## superworrier

Thick FM


----------



## justaute

No patina on this A2 blade from Shi'han, but just look at that banding (under certain angle and lighting).


----------



## lasagna pe

Finally took the factory edge off my FKH. Only got it a week ago, but now it's scary sharp!


----------



## Vancouverguy

Picked up a shig nakiri to try out that grind. That edge is brittle! 

I paid about 280 for it not too bad...


----------



## btbyrd

Reheated some roast beef in some heavy beef stock and found this rainbow at the bottom of my All Clad.


----------



## HansCaravan

Used this bad boy to prep some chili today and it took on some heavy patina. Windmühlenmesser 1922.

HC


----------



## Nagakin

Some banding in my Shihan 52100 hankotsu and garasuki.


----------



## drsmp

Rader 52100 , polished with diamond paste and emulsion really makes for colorful patina plus mirrors


----------



## torbaci

Hado Sumi 180mm Bunka


----------



## Ikonaka

First rodeo for my the.9 honyaki. The alloy banding really pops


----------



## andrewlefilms

Pinch grip and chicken patina on a white 2 Kintaro lol. First 10 minutes of prep for the afternoon shift and this is what I got. Stripped off the KU and I'm digging this beater knife.


----------



## tostadas

andrewlefilms said:


> Pinch grip and chicken patina on a white 2 Kintaro lol. First 10 minutes of prep for the afternoon shift and this is what I got. Stripped off the KU and I'm digging this beater knife.View attachment 163023


Looks awesome without the KU


----------



## JASinIL2006

andrewlefilms said:


> Pinch grip and chicken patina on a white 2 Kintaro lol. First 10 minutes of prep for the afternoon shift and this is what I got. Stripped off the KU and I'm digging this beater knife.View attachment 163023



What did you use to remove the kurouchi?


----------



## andrewlefilms

JASinIL2006 said:


> What did you use to remove the kurouchi?


Sandpaper haha


----------



## Martyn

Munetoshi vs roast duck


----------



## daniel_il




----------



## HSC /// Knives

I’m finally able to play with you guys on this thread. Blue steel and mild steel Suminagashi


----------



## ethompson

There is nothing like the colors you get on polished honyaki in my experience.


----------



## mozg31337

ethompson said:


> There is nothing like the colors you get on polished honyaki in my experience.View attachment 163545


I do have a similar colour palette on my Watanabe Honyaki Blue2 steel. However, it's a little less yellowish/brown and more bluish tones.


----------



## ethompson

mozg31337 said:


> I do have a similar colour palette on my Watanabe Honyaki Blue2 steel. However, it's a little less yellowish/brown and more bluish tones.



Wish I had a picture after slicing a bunch of hot chicken breast. It was a deep bright purple. This is later in the day after several cases of veg and onions - which typically leave less fun colors than proteins in my experience. Still a nice iridescence though.


----------



## ethompson

Who knew apples could leave such a nice patina? Acidic enough to create a light etching effect too.


----------



## Bear

ethompson said:


> Who knew apples could leave such a nice patina? Acidic enough to create a light etching effect too.View attachment 164163
> View attachment 164164



Nice knife, I do believe that's my old 210


----------



## ethompson

Bear said:


> Nice knife, I do believe that's my old 210


Very well could be, picked it up from @Ryan Adkins last week


----------



## K.Bouldin

Jiro & Manaka. 






I did this today. Figured it might happen since the edge was pretty much a zero degree bevel. Guess I get to play with the stones now


----------



## daddy yo yo

ethompson said:


> Who knew apples could leave such a nice patina? Acidic enough to create a light etching effect too.View attachment 164163
> View attachment 164164


What is it? Shihan?


----------



## ethompson

daddy yo yo said:


> What is it? Shihan?


Yep, 210 Shihan in wrought iron clad W2


----------



## tostadas

"just the tip"
(wakui white#2)


----------



## crocca86

Raquin gyuto


----------



## Squirrelbutter




----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> "just the tip"
> (wakui white#2)


"That's what she said"


----------



## HansCaravan

M1k3 said:


> "That's what she said"



I was thinking more along these lines...


----------



## tostadas

26c3 honyaki by Taylor Edgerton


----------



## blokey

Haven’t used my CCK for a while, the photo doesn’t do it justice, it got a really nice blue hue all over the blade.


----------



## drsmp

Rader patina update


----------



## andrewlefilms

3 amigos! Kintaro 210, Kochi 240, Kaeru WH. Used all three of these guys at work this week and finally brought them home for a glory pic. (Kaeru isn't as sexy but wanted to include her)


----------



## Barmoley

Some purple and blue patina on this cruforgeV from a very talented Tony LaSeur.


----------



## blokey

Not really much patina, but weird that stainless cladding got blue first than the SKD core
.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Migoto 240 W#1 after the weekends [home] cooking


----------



## Bico Doce

Konosuke Tetsujin


----------



## dAtron

Migoto W1 after slicing chicken.


----------



## esoo

@KAMON Knives Massdrop after a few sessions cutting cooked beef




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## drsmp

Rader patina update


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

Takada no Hamono Reika in blue #2.


----------



## HansCaravan

The aftermath of hot pork tenderloin


----------



## enchappo

Another Migoto W#1 after its first few sessions


----------



## daddy yo yo

HansCaravan said:


> The aftermath of hot pork tenderloin
> 
> View attachment 166438
> 
> 
> View attachment 166439


What knife is it?


----------



## HansCaravan

daddy yo yo said:


> What knife is it?



Just a 240 mm Sakai Kikumori gyuto in some sort of SK tool steel. F&F isn't the best but the heat treat seems very good. I can live with that compromise.









Sakai Kikumori Nihonkou 240mm Gyuto Carbon Steel


Sakai Kikumori ‘Nihonkou’ 240mm Gyuto. Carbon tool steel with riveted pakka wood handle. HRC 63.




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## daniel_il

Fredrik Spare after slicing cooked chicken


----------



## dmonterisi

blue1 takada no hamono


----------



## mcl911

First time seeing steak and this happened


----------



## baggyjorts

Enjoying the developing patina on the Suien VC Cleaver I picked up from @Carlo a couple months back (post-polish attempt - as an aside, man is it work trying to polish a decently hard monosteel cleaver. Also my first real polishing attempt so maybe I am just weak of spirit . WIP but no plans to continue for a while)


----------



## cooktocut

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## daddy yo yo

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 167789


Cleavers in that price range aren't my thing as I am not that much a cleaver guy and can very well live with my CCK and Dengjias, but boy, does this HF look gorgeous!!!


----------



## HSC /// Knives

I made gigot d’agneau (Punjabi masala style)


----------



## cooktocut

daddy yo yo said:


> Cleavers in that price range aren't my thing as I am not that much a cleaver guy and can very well live with my CCK and Dengjias, but boy, does this HF look gorgeous!!!


My wallet would breath a sigh of relief if I shared in that sentiment. I love me some cleavers. The fact that making them is significantly more difficult than a simple gyuto makes them even more desirable.

And expensive


----------



## cooktocut

Jiro #270 after a bolognese


----------



## Bear




----------



## tostadas

Is this considered a forced patina?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

tostadas said:


> Is this considered a forced patina?
> View attachment 168591
> 
> View attachment 168592


Hahaha, I've done similar in the past.
Imo it is forced but I think looks better than every other method.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Kaeru Workhorse and Radiona Breg Fatty Petty...


----------



## noj

Got knife from thebradleycrew .. thank you.


----------



## dmonterisi

starting to really like the below the shinogi patina on this tanaka/kyuzo.


----------



## BGY_888

Kippington 225 52100


----------



## Greasylake

My first submission to the great patina thread


----------



## drsmp

Rader update


----------



## HansCaravan

This is by far my favorite thread on the site. So many pretty blades and unique patinas to marvel.


----------



## Jeff

Salty dog said:


>




wow - this one looks like it was left at a crime scene!


----------



## Homechef

Getting an interesting patina start on this one. Almost looks like a ghost chasing the hamon. -Togashi White 2 for anyone wondering


----------



## Cliff

Y. Tanaka B1 after some pork


----------



## drsmp

Tobias Heldqvist


----------



## Romain

Konosuke "Monster" Kaiju


----------



## Bico Doce

Migoto white 1 240


----------



## ptanks15

esoo said:


> @KAMON Knives Massdrop after a few sessions cutting cooked beef
> View attachment 165901


Beautiful. Not jealous at all.


----------



## BillHanna

Spåre 26c3


----------



## gabdo

trying to capture this wild splash of turquoise patina on my FM 255

(might be due to my blood, as it took a good chunck of my thumb last night )


----------



## k7598

Kamon


----------



## Bear

Really enjoying my new Isasmedjan, Jonas did a great job on the lefty grind




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Greasylake

Sakai Toshimasa
View attachment 175707
View attachment 175708


----------



## drsmp

Patina updates on Tobias, Turner and Yanick gyutos


----------



## cooktocut

Really loving this one


----------



## M1k3

cooktocut said:


> Really loving this one
> View attachment 176310


Almost thought it was a cleaver made in Sakai.


----------



## cooktocut

M1k3 said:


> Almost thought it was a cleaver made in Sakai.


Sure wish it cost the same as a cleaver made in Sakai


----------



## BillHanna

cooktocut said:


> Sure wish it cost the same as a cleaver made in Sakai


I also would like a Sakai price when you sell it.


----------



## tostadas

cooktocut said:


> Sure wish it cost the same as a cleaver made in Sakai


What kind of Sakai price are you thinking?


----------



## tostadas




----------



## Greasylake

Greasylake said:


> Sakai Toshimasa
> View attachment 175707
> View attachment 175708


Reposting cause it looks like the pictures broke? Not sure what happened there. 

Sakai Toshimasa


----------



## cooktocut

tostadas said:


> What kind of Sakai price are you thinking?


I don’t own enough j-knives to even know what the price point of a cleaver from there would be… but can’t help but think it must be cheaper than oatley lol


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> I don’t own enough j-knives to even know what the price point of a cleaver from there would be… but can’t help but think it must be cheaper than oatley lol


How much was the Oatley cleaver?


----------



## cooktocut

Jville said:


> How much was the Oatley cleaver?


If I ever sell it, I’ll be happy to post the original sale price. Or via DM, if you’d like. Seems a little taboo otherwise. I just googled “Sakai cleavers” when the original comment was posted and was met with a lot of the under $100 beater cleavers. So I could be way off base, but that’s what I was using as a reference.


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> If I ever sell it, I’ll be happy to post the original sale price. Or via DM, if you’d like. Seems a little taboo otherwise. I just googled “Sakai cleavers” when the original comment was posted and was met with a lot of the under $100 beater cleavers. So I could be way off base, but that’s what I was using as a reference.


Understand, no worries… to give a different perspective. If we are including chukas, which would basically be anything Sakai. The migoto blue I got was $773 without shipping and the heji ss cleaver( I know not Sakai but still Japanese Chuka) I used to have was originally listed at $1000, I got it on a good sale price. So they are definitely not usually $100. There are others that are cheaper but still way more than $100, usually.


----------



## cooktocut

Jville said:


> Understand, no worries… to give a different perspective. If we are including chukas, which would basically be anything Sakai. The migoto blue I got was $773 without shipping and the heji ss cleaver( I know not Sakai but still Japanese Chuka) I used to have was originally listed at $1000, I got it on a good sale price. So they are definitely not usually $100. There are others that are cheaper but still way more than $100, usually.


Yeah I know absolute diddly about Japanese knives and makers  nice cleavers are a rarity no matter what though


----------



## cooktocut

On the subject of nice cleavers being a rarity, I seem to recall someone saying they were going to post their rectangle collection and never did…


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> On the subject of nice cleavers being a rarity, I seem to recall someone saying they were going to post their rectangle collection and never did…


Yeah, I think I remember someone saying something about that. , when I remember who it is I’m going to bust him out.


----------



## cawilson6072

Kisuke 180mm Nakiri in Aogami 2. I know that initial odor has been a thing with these (I can atrwst when new), but I just processed a bag of red onions and no odor at all now that I have some decent mag and other surface patinas working.


----------



## cooktocut




----------



## blokey

Cooked pork belly does wonders on carbons.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here’s some blues from @KAMON Knives


----------



## PineWood




----------



## tostadas

Matsubara after mincing a huge batch of ginger scallion sauce


----------



## jedy617

tanaka super


----------



## jjlotti

Two of my favorite patinas appolgizes Tanaka San your blue can't flower like that north Italian copper but she loves when you feed her


----------



## blokey

Patina is finally grabbing onto my Lars bunka after slicing some grilled chicken, the steel is C75S.


----------



## daddy yo yo

My new suji from @KAMON Knives afters it’s first contact with roastbeef:


----------



## jjlotti

I'm sure it's a quality blade but if you told me it was made with re-bar I would buy it for the handle.... Just wow... Congrats
Tell me a bit more... I see the maker was in a previous mass drop


----------



## Knivperson




----------



## Dorotystew

Salty dog said:


>


so coool
i would like one like this


----------



## Naftoor

My S/O, on me exclaiming at how the blade was starting to light up after its first real use went “Is that a good thing or a bad thing?”
Needless to say I had to share the catcheside catching fire with folks who could appreciate it. Also capturing patina on camera is more difficult then I would have imagined, some great photographers in here


----------



## jjlotti

Naftoor said:


> My S/O, on me exclaiming at how the blade was starting to light up after its first real use went “Is that a good thing or a bad thing?”
> Needless to say I had to share the catcheside catching fire with folks who could appreciate it. Also capturing patina on camera is more difficult then I would have imagined, some great photographers in here


Samsung auto correct turns your camera into Maui Jim's...


----------



## Naftoor

jjlotti said:


> Samsung auto correct turns your camera into Maui Jim's...



I’ll have to play around with it under daylight then. Considering modern phones seem to out-class my eyes, I’m guessing I just need some good diffuse lighting


----------



## Gyuto

Mazaki 300mm sujihiki after slicing a ribeye.


----------



## esoo

First use on a cooked chicken


----------



## Corradobrit1

Intense blues and purples possibly due to the blood I left on the blade yesterday. I'm just a victim to my art.....


----------



## crocca86

Black lotus


----------



## Christobol

Can you blue the blade while still keeping it looking polished? Or is that a balancing act to by not polishing the blue away?


----------



## Naftoor

Christobol said:


> Can you blue the blade while still keeping it looking polished? Or is that a balancing act to by not polishing the blue away?




My sweet summer child, some questions are best left unasked, so we don’t have to read the following link.


----------



## Currantly

My “the.nine” Blue #1 Honyaki Sujihiki taking a beautiful blue patina.


----------



## Naftoor

Big patina ion little catche-town. First patina out of the gate. Strawberries. Rhubarb. Grilled chicken and steak. Grilled bell peppers. Corned beef. More onyon. Garlic.


----------



## Repjapsteel

Some intense blue on my Konosuke FM


----------



## Heckel7302

Fresh patina after a quick polish on this Moritaka Honesuki from boning out a few chickens.


----------



## gabdo

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to Kasumi Island!






(Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad 240mm)


----------



## jurdon

Slicing some ribeye steak got me nice hues


----------



## PeterL

Milan 1.2519 and soft iron


----------



## Pikehaus

ITSAIDITWASSTAINLESS


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Toyama 240 ironclad is coming along nicely


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Mazaki blue super. Used almost exclusively for a month. Looks like I don’t need my knife to be 250 long. lol


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Beautiful hues of blue and yellow after cutting a steak on my Konosuke HD2.


----------



## tostadas

Fellipi cleaver after its first week of use


----------



## cooktocut




----------



## Knivperson

Birgersson blades paring, 80mm


----------



## Mike1994

Jiro 225mm #370


----------



## blokey

Kip


----------



## famnor

Birgersson blades only used on grilled meat!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Shihan after ribeye:


----------



## Naftoor

Catchie midway through some Bolognese prep. Aka another excuse to practice patina shots.


----------



## Heckel7302

First cuts with the new Jiro. Boy this thing is nice.


----------



## Jville

tostadas said:


> Fellipi cleaver after its first week of use


How you liking it?


----------



## tostadas

Jville said:


> How you liking it?


Love it! The grind is great. It came with some eased choil which was a nice touch. And though I typically prefer a smooth finish rather than sandpapery KU, his finish actually feels good to me. An added benefit is that because of the really uneven texture of the forge finish, there's a significant bit of antistick when the food reaches that point.

I've since fully rounded the spine and choil, and went over the wenge handle with 120grit sandpaper. There were a couple splinters from the original handle that I wanted to make sure were all gone. I put 2 layers of hardwax oil on it, and so it's currently curing for another week before I'll take it for another spin. I've now got 4 excellent cleavers in my Tanaka, Matsubara, this Fellipi, and newest Markin (not counting CCK, chopper kings, and other cheaper ones) so I'll need to make time to use em all.


----------



## Jville

tostadas said:


> Love it! The grind is great. It came with some eased choil which was a nice touch. And though I typically prefer a smooth finish rather than sandpapery KU, his finish actually feels good to me. An added benefit is that because of the really uneven texture of the forge finish, there's a significant bit of antistick when the food reaches that point.
> 
> I've since fully rounded the spine and choil, and went over the wenge handle with 120grit sandpaper. There were a couple splinters from the original handle that I wanted to make sure were all gone. I put 2 layers of hardwax oil on it, and so it's currently curing for another week before I'll take it for another spin. I've now got 4 excellent cleavers in my Tanaka, Matsubara, this Fellipi, and newest Markin (not counting CCK, chopper kings, and other cheaper ones) so I'll need to make time to use em all.


I really wish I had cash to have gotten one of those Ginsan Matsuburas. I hope he gets more of them. Here’s a pic of mine that shoul be on its way soon. He has just the bevels left to sharpen.


----------



## BillHanna

What are your measurements? @Jville


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> What are your measurements? @Jville


Length and girth please


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Beautiful patina on an iron clad Toyama after a few meal prep sessions.

The deep blue and purple on the core steel comes from processing a pineapple.


----------



## Jville

BillHanna said:


> What are your measurements? @Jville





tostadas said:


> Length and girth please


So the original specs we discussed was about 210x95. I messaged him to see if he would send me the exact specs since it’s basically finished.


----------



## Knivperson




----------



## Knivperson

Crazy Green hues with the blue. Hard to catch. Wrought iron clad.


----------



## MowgFace

Takada 240


----------



## deltaplex

I actually don't know the smith on this knife, the kanji I have is this: 五郎光國 but it's not yielding much info. Anyhow, I was messing with it before I put a handle back on and it takes a nice patina.


----------



## Choppin

deltaplex said:


> I actually don't know the smith on this knife, the kanji I have is this: 五郎光國 but it's not yielding much info. Anyhow, I was messing with it before I put a handle back on and it takes a nice patina.
> View attachment 185893


Nice profile. Looks like a vintage monosteel?


----------



## Bico Doce

Kamon 1.2519

I’m really digging this steel.


----------



## deltaplex

Choppin said:


> Nice profile. Looks like a vintage monosteel?


Indeed it is; I'm excited to get a handle on it and really tune it in.


----------



## Dominick Maone

1075 knife that is just starting to patina and a carbon wok after at least a year of 3-4 days a week making stir fry.


----------



## wrussell92

Sakai Kikumori “So-Ten” 240 (Bernal Cutlery Tanaka AS)


----------



## D J

Stainless clad heiji. I only saw light grey until the light hit at the right angle and the colour jumped out. After a few attempts got this shot. 


small but intense colouring


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

Neat detail on my stainless clad Shihan


----------



## blokey

Kippington


----------



## D J




----------



## deltaplex

Fist meal prep for the knife involved a crown pork roast:


----------



## esoo

Brisket on a MM


----------



## Greasylake

Guess this wasn't stainless clad


----------



## Heckel7302

Greasylake said:


> Guess this wasn't stainless clad
> 
> View attachment 187179
> View attachment 187180


Interesting rule of thumb I learned recently, with ni-mai constructed knives, the cladding always matches the edge steel. Carbon hard steel, carbon cladding. Stainless hard steel, stainless cladding. (info came from a well established retailer when I inquired about cladding on a yanagi, since the listing didn't tell what the cladding was).


----------



## MrHiggins

Fuji FM 270 in the early morning light.


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

Got this knife for 20 bucks on auction. After re bevelling and a quick polish I made some beef tataki then got this patina, I was stunned at the intensity of the colours! 

Anybody recognise the kanji / brand?


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

Another auction score, this was just finished roughly on king 800 I'll have to polish it up and give it another go!


----------



## Greasylake

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Got this knife for 20 bucks on auction. After re bevelling and a quick polish I made some beef tataki then got this patina, I was stunned at the intensity of the colours!
> 
> Anybody recognise the kanji / brand?
> View attachment 187800



Looks like 美竹 I think. I can't find anything on it online though with a quick search


----------



## mengwong

Dominick Maone said:


> and a carbon wok after at least a year of 3-4 days a week



This jumped out at me…

Have you considered heat bluing that wok on the stove? You can unscrew the little plastic rectangle off the secondary handle so it doesn’t overheat. Then blast it on high heat, turning and rotating, until dark blue all over. After it cools a little, season with paper towel and oil. It’s something you can’t do to a knife but can do to a wok.

I realized it was time to do that when I was getting yellow/brown rust water off the wok every time I washed it. It had been scrubbed too hard and lost its season.


----------



## Dominick Maone

mengwong said:


> This jumped out at me…
> 
> Have you considered heat bluing that wok on the stove? You can unscrew the little plastic rectangle off the secondary handle so it doesn’t overheat. Then blast it on high heat, turning and rotating, until dark blue all over. After it cools a little, season with paper towel and oil. It’s something you can’t do to a knife but can do to a wok.
> 
> I realized it was time to do that when I was getting yellow/brown rust water off the wok every time I washed it. It had been scrubbed too hard and lost its season.



I haven’t gone to that extreme seasoning it. I clean it about once a month. And then put it on medium heat to make sure it is completely dry, then warm up some oil and rub it all around the wok. Even the outside. 

That is basically how I protect my carbon knives. Except I rotisserie them over my burner to evaporate any water and let the oil flow easier on them.


----------



## Bico Doce

Dominick Maone said:


> rotisserie them over my burner


You have piqued my interest 

It also sounds like you are basting them as well. Please share a video or pics of this knife rotisserie.


----------



## Dominick Maone

Bico Doce said:


> You have piqued my interest
> 
> It also sounds like you are basting them as well. Please share a video or pics of this knife rotisserie.


Sorry it’s not the best video. I basically just wash with soap and water, dry really well, then put over my stove burner for a bit to make sure all the water is evaporated, then coat the whole blade and tang with coconut oil. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## superworrier

I did not expect an electric burner. Maybe I need to hang a hair dryer near my knife rack


----------



## gabdo

I’m the humbled third owner of this beauty. Yesterday we went on a first ride together, cooking a full dinner for five. She graced me with this beautiful fresh blue patina.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Kasumi & Blue, what's not to 
Rough and ready kasumi finish on a 195 Denka. The AS core steel takes a wicked patina now.


----------



## blokey

Very interesting patterns on ShiHan A2 after some time in the steak drippings.


----------



## kpham12

blokey said:


> Very interesting patterns on ShiHan A2 after some time in the steak drippings.
> View attachment 190740


Is there no kurouchi finish on this one?


----------



## Naftoor

Prendergast coming along knifely


----------



## blokey

kpham12 said:


> Is there no kurouchi finish on this one?


It's spine to edge convex grind, no kurouchi.


----------



## kpham12

blokey said:


> It's spine to edge convex grind, no kurouchi.


Oh, sweet. The light reflecting on the middle of the knife near the heel in the pic made me think it was an S-grind. I thought dang, he’s making S-grinds now?


----------



## blokey

kpham12 said:


> Oh, sweet. The light reflecting on the middle of the knife near the heel in the pic made me think it was an S-grind. I thought dang, he’s making S-grinds now?


Haha, that's just the reflection of my phone.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Killing tons of onions with my Nakagawa X Myojin Blue 1 Damascus 240mm. Patina came out good.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Patina on an ironclad Toyama 210 and a Toyama SS 240


----------



## Naftoor

Just when I’d thought I had gone everywhere, and collected everything I could ever want in the knife world. A markin monster lands in the lap, naturally it got put to work with 4 lbs of garden peppers for pickled peppers. The taper of a mazaki, the weight of my oversized catcheside, gorgeous steel banding and cutting performance that is frankly staggering. 

The picture doesn’t do it justice, but the 52100 equivalent steel seems to patina much, much faster than any of my 52100 blades. Not quite pure iron fast, but similar patina formation to my prendergast wrought iron. The swirls of blue and orange play beautifully with the extreme banding in the steel and the resulting patina has heaps of movement. Reminds me of looking at old nebula pictures from the Hubble back in the days of yore.


----------



## Bico Doce

Heldqvist in twr/wrought is developing a nice patina, not very reactive at all.


----------



## Choppin

Naftoor said:


> Just when I’d thought I had gone everywhere, and collected everything I could ever want in the knife world. A markin monster lands in the lap, naturally it got put to work with 4 lbs of garden peppers for pickled peppers. The taper of a mazaki, the weight of my oversized catcheside, gorgeous steel banding and cutting performance that is frankly staggering.
> 
> The picture doesn’t do it justice, but the 52100 equivalent steel seems to patina much, much faster than any of my 52100 blades. Not quite pure iron fast, but similar patina formation to my prendergast wrought iron. The swirls of blue and orange play beautifully with the extreme banding in the steel and the resulting patina has heaps of movement. Reminds me of looking at old nebula pictures from the Hubble back in the days of yore.


Is that a 240? I'm curious to try one of his WH gyutos...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Birgersson:


----------



## Naftoor

Choppin said:


> Is that a 240? I'm curious to try one of his WH gyutos...



225! I haven’t measured it but I’m guessing it’s around 7-8 mm above the heel, it fills the hole left empty by not getting into the game fast enough to acquire a kurouchi watanabe


----------



## Choppin

Naftoor said:


> 225! I haven’t measured it but I’m guessing it’s around 7-8 mm above the heel, it fills the hole left empty by not getting into the game fast enough to acquire a kurouchi watanabe



Man I need one of those...

I would post a Wat KU WTB post if I were you - I got offered one or two when I posted my WTB for WH gyutos.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

More pictures of the iron clad Toyama, showing the kasumi finish.

This is before and after a steak. I really love the contrast between the cladding and the core steel, and how the patina is darker and lighter on the respective surfaces.


----------



## LAB

How long did you leave the stains on to get that kind of effect? I think I clean my knives too quick lol


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

LAB said:


> How long did you leave the stains on to get that kind of effect? I think I clean my knives too quick lol


Depends on what knife and cladding you have, they usually have differing levels of reactivity.

The patina on my Toyama is takes like a minute after cutting to be that blue.


----------



## deltaplex

LAB said:


> How long did you leave the stains on to get that kind of effect? I think I clean my knives too quick lol


You can help set the patina after slicing proteins by washing it in hot water, then using soap and water.


----------



## LAB

I am looking at staining my Blue 1 Kono... its super reactive, figure the patina would give it some protection...


----------



## deltaplex

yeah, I don't know your process, but I find that cutting raw or cooked meat, rubbing it over the blade, letting it sit for a bit (say slicing cooked meat and then eating the meal before clean up)and then washing it with hot water will set an aesthetically pleasing and functional patina. If you're just looking to reduce reactivity quickly, cut a kilo or two of onions and then hot wash it and it'll be good, IMO.


----------



## KDSDeluxe




----------



## jwthaparc

I decided I should probably just hold onto this knife I made and test it.

It got a beautiful patina, and actually did pretty decently. Maybe I would go just a hair softer in the future, but I'm happy with. It the geometry I went with is laser thin.





Oh yeah, steel is o1 btw


----------



## itzjustchris1

Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo Stainless clad. After using it twice.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

itzjustchris1 said:


> Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo Stainless clad. After using it twice. View attachment 193610


Arguably one of the best looking stainless clad gyutos out there. The amount of exposed core steel is beautiful.


----------



## itzjustchris1

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Arguably one of the best looking stainless clad gyutos out there. The amount of exposed core steel is beautiful.


Yup. Love this knife but I think the knife needs break-in as it wedges at first and the more I used it, the better the performance it gave me.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

itzjustchris1 said:


> Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo Stainless clad. After using it twice. View attachment 193610


Arguably one of the best looking stainless clad gyutos out there. The amount of exposed core st


itzjustchris1 said:


> Yup. Love this knife but I think the knife needs break-in as it wedges at first and the more I used it, the better the performance it gave me.


It probably wedges from the very prominent shoulders that gives it that crisp wide-bevel.

I know because I used to own a 240 Tanaka Kyuzo


----------



## itzjustchris1

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Arguably one of the best looking stainless clad gyutos out there. The amount of exposed core st
> 
> It probably wedges from the very prominent shoulders that gives it that crisp wide-bevel.
> 
> I know because I used to own a 240 Tanaka Kyuzo


Yup you got it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@MSicardCutlery 52100 honesuki:


----------



## MowgFace

Wait what??


----------



## demosthenes

Marko 52100:


----------



## Strozzi

Fujiyama in blue 2


----------



## cooktocut

Made quick work out of a few lbs of chicken, and got a good baseline patina on the new Spare


----------



## itzjustchris1

First time using my Koishi!


----------



## Sushiman703

Had to play with filters but finally blue


----------



## btbyrd

Stripped the patina from my Perfect Parer and used it up trim some chicken thighs.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Played with my new Kagekiyo B1 today and here’s the outcome!


----------



## blokey

Some development on my recent acquisitions.


----------



## itzjustchris1

This is how the Kagekiyo B1 looks now after letting it sit for a day. The recent pic posted up there was the look right after cutting up full slabs of Ribeyes.  The Blue and Purple blends.


----------



## ZeeVee

My new c105/iron damascus clad Catcheside after its first meal prep. I think I'm in love...


----------



## BGY_888

Toyama fuguhiki 300


----------



## blokey




----------



## itzjustchris1

Finally got to use my Konosuke Fujiyama FM White 1 and since I have another one arriving in my mail then I decided to use it. My first time using white steel and I didn’t have any idea how reactive it was until I got my first hands on experience tonight at work.


----------



## tostadas

The cladding is very reactive, but also means more vivid patina. TFTFTF


----------



## wrussell92

Tanaka AS


----------



## Hockey3081

Pig Iron Forge looking a little blue


----------



## blokey

Kippington 52100, really hard to capture on camera.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Y. Tanaka Aogami Super. The core steel gets blue-ish but the cladding shows poop color. Super reactive cladding.


----------



## btbyrd

Vintage K Sab after slicing some grilled pork loin.


----------



## jedy617

The Goat


----------



## crocca86

jedy617 said:


> The Goat
> 
> View attachment 199711


What you got there?


----------



## BillHanna

Nice mazaki


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Yep, definitely Mazaki.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Yep, definitely Mazaki.


I've never seen a Mazaki with that profile before. Is that a JNS Mazaki?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

myguidingmoonlight said:


> I've never seen a Mazaki with that profile before. Is that a JNS Mazaki?



Sorry, it's a bit of a joke started I think by our friend @ian. Any time someone posts a knife without identifying the maker, the joke is to just declare it's a Mazaki.


----------



## M1k3

myguidingmoonlight said:


> I've never seen a Mazaki with that profile before. Is that a JNS Mazaki?


I think it's from CleanCut.


----------



## wrussell92

Looks like a togashi tosa honyaki. Unreal piece


----------



## jedy617

crocca86 said:


> What you got there?


Yep togashi x tosa blue 1 honyaki


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Polished Hiromoto honyaki after just 1 meal under different light.


----------



## deltaplex

Hooooo, the banding in the second shot!


----------



## Greasylake

The rare patinad KU


----------



## mpier

She just gets more beautiful every time I use her, I know it won’t last forever but I’ll enjoy it for know


----------



## Sanman808

Kato W1 WH


----------



## enrico l

I have been really enjoying my Konosuke Tetsujin more than I thought I would. Maybe its because it was bought second hand and immediately put it through the paces at work. It has definitely filled my 210mm spot and gets some lovely patina.


----------



## Mikeadunne

fuj petty. first use after cleaning up some unfortunate rust as a result of ****** blade guard + absentmindedness.


----------



## Bico Doce

The wrought iron on this Bazes is really great. Not super reactive and is taking on a beautiful patina


----------



## mmiinngg

Could also apply for the unvarnished patina 
y.tanaka white 2 from Sakai kikumori


----------



## demosthenes

Two Y. Tanaka's in white #2:
- Hado Sumi 210mm kiritsuke gyuto (168 g)
- Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka 240mm gyuto (165 g)


----------



## ew_ut

Some cool core banding showing up in the patina on this Shi.han.


----------



## EdgeFundManager

I love seeing all of the blue patina in this thread! This is my Konosuke FM White #2


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Toyama Damascus 240, before and after a steak. So much blue!


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## mpier

Kemadi, I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mpier




----------



## itzjustchris1

Hitohira Togashi white 1 Damascus


----------



## miggus

I was waiting for that post haha. such a perfect photo.


----------



## esoo

Crappy photo kitchen as I'm on the other side of the kitchen


----------



## Homechef

Bazes 225mm k-tip slicer from @hssusa10 !

Alex makes such great knives. I thought this would be a catch and release to get a 210 gyuto accompanying it, instead this one is now my first pick for slicing anything from meat to tomatoes!


----------



## enrico l

Very nice colors coming through on the Yanick. 

This thing is a beast of a blade being so tall at the heel but gets so thin BTE. Best cutter I’ve seen yet. Still getting used to it but if I may say…I think Kamon’s are still more my flavor.

To be continued…..


----------



## NotAddictedYet

enrico l said:


> Very nice colors coming through on the Yanick.
> 
> This thing is a beast of a blade being so tall at the heel but gets so thin BTE. Best cutter I’ve seen yet. Still getting used to it but if I may say…I think Kamon’s are still more my flavor.
> 
> To be continued…..View attachment 202929
> View attachment 202930


3 months in and already comparing Kamon and Raquin..color me jealous. Nice knives!


----------



## enrico l

NotAddictedYet said:


> 3 months in and already comparing Kamon and Raquin..color me jealous. Nice knives!


Yanick*!! I’m sure I’ll get my hands in a Raquin at some point


----------



## NotAddictedYet

enrico l said:


> Yanick*!! I’m sure I’ll get my hands in a Raquin at some point


Did I...did I just commit the crime of knife racism...more coffee here i come


----------



## tostadas

Komorebi dammy


----------



## blokey

Who would have know All Clad has such a beautiful patina.


----------



## Vadoche

Homechef said:


> Bazes 225mm k-tip slicer from @hssusa10 !
> 
> Alex makes such great knives. I thought this would be a catch and release to get a 210 gyuto accompanying it, instead this one is now my first pick for slicing anything from meat to tomatoes!
> 
> View attachment 202562
> 
> 
> View attachment 202560


That's quite stunnin !


----------



## Vadoche

tostadas said:


> Komorebi dammy
> View attachment 203220


Wow ! Where'd you get this one ?


----------



## itzjustchris1

I completely pressed reset on my Nakagawa x Myojin blue 1 dammy. Took out old patina and decided to play with it at work for the whole work week.


----------



## EdgeFundManager

Tetsujin Metal Flow 240 mm
I finally took the lacquer off and used it.


----------



## hendrix

Interesting - there was definitely no lacquer or other coating on mine.



EdgeFundManager said:


> Tetsujin Metal Flow 240 mm
> I finally took the lacquer off and used it.
> …


----------



## nbcaznmaster

EdgeFundManager said:


> Tetsujin Metal Flow 240 mm
> I finally took the lacquer off and used it.
> View attachment 203577
> View attachment 203578


You beautiful genius! I'm stealing that coffee etch idea for my Takada


----------



## miggus

Togashi Petty after making one Veggie Curry. The orange spots on the cladding look a bit mean. I'll keep an eye on those. The yellow tinge on the cutting layer is fresh turmeric, though. That stuff is merciless once it's attached to anything.


----------



## itzjustchris1

What a perfect day to use one of my knife that’s been sitting in my display. What a good day of Home cooking for my God Daughter’s Christening and 1st Bday Celebration. I put a beautiful patina on my Custom Nakagawa x Sakai Kikumori Blue 1 Damascus.


----------



## mpier

Tetusjin Metal Flow this is my third reset on this knife, super reactive cladding, the first two just didn’t set well but a tri-tip and a couple of onions did the trick.


----------



## enrico l

Primus after a little udon fun


----------



## mpier

enrico l said:


> Primus after a little udon fun
> View attachment 204843
> View attachment 204844


Awe looks just like my fat little Tabby cat


----------



## NotAddictedYet

enrico l said:


> Primus after a little udon fun
> View attachment 204843
> View attachment 204844


More cat (and knives) please


----------



## mpier

NotAddictedYet said:


> More cat (and knives) please


Sounds like a great new thread, knives+pet pics!!


----------



## enrico l

Catchesides are so cool


----------



## More_Gyutos

Pets and patinas!

Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka AS


----------



## mpier

Pets & pantinas!

My Pearl is just a little over a year old rescue kitty I got with her sister. Unfortunately I have more cats than I do carbon knives so I may need to rehash some of my old pics to get them all on here.


----------



## EnderzShadow

nice. What is the metal?


More_Gyutos said:


> Pets and patinas!
> 
> Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka ASView attachment 204999
> View attachment 205000


----------



## More_Gyutos

EnderzShadow said:


> nice. What is the metal?


Blue Super (Aogami Super - AS)


----------



## EnderzShadow

More_Gyutos said:


> Blue Super (Aogami Super - AS)


aw ok.  thnks


----------



## gabdo

onionized Jiro


----------



## miggus

Thats nice @gabdo! . I wonder about this phenomenon where the cutting layer doesn't discolor or only partly.


----------



## gabdo

miggus said:


> Thats nice @gabdo! . I wonder about this phenomenon where the cutting layer doesn't discolor or only partly.



Yes, in that case it's particularly striking, i find. As if the kasumi wanted to suck all the onions before the core gets any chance to build its own patina ;-)


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

miggus said:


> Thats nice @gabdo! . I wonder about this phenomenon where the cutting layer doesn't discolor or only partly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205552


The cladding is usually more reactive than the core steel, hence why the core steel is blue whilst the cladding is already grey from patina


----------



## miggus

myguidingmoonlight said:


> The cladding is usually more reactive than the core steel, hence why the core steel is blue whilst the cladding is already grey from patina


Hey, 
yeah I get that. But i wondered why the core steel will take color so incompletely - it's totally blue towards the cutting edge, but towards the cladding it's still completely white. It's very regular for the whole length of the blade, so I wonder what the reason for this is.


----------



## Sanman808

The patina keeps getting better on the W1 WH


----------



## crocca86

New the9


----------



## EdgeFundManager

Continued patina development on my Tetsujin metal flow. This is probably the most reactive knife I have.


----------



## blokey

Kochi


----------



## enrico l

Sorry for all the Massdrop pics…but I don’t really reach for any other knives now


----------



## crocca86

enrico l said:


> Sorry for all the Massdrop pics…but I don’t really reach for any other knives now View attachment 206524
> View attachment 206526


One more reason for you to send that Yanick my way….


----------



## mpier

EdgeFundManager said:


> Continued patina development on my Tetsujin metal flow. This is probably the most reactive knife I have.
> View attachment 205984
> View attachment 205985
> View attachment 205986


I would agree with you on that, my most reactive knife by far and not always in a good way.


----------



## torbaci

itadaki series w1 carbon clad

being used in a pro kitchen


----------



## itzjustchris1

Happy Sunday Y’all Sakai Kikumori x Nakagawa Blue 1


----------



## itzjustchris1

I haven’t used my Kono Fuji W1 in awhile and it was just sitting inside my knife bag then when I pulled it out of my bag, it had a bad rust on it. Cleaned it right away and 2nd knife that I have to put a new patina on for today.


----------



## Ericfg

I washed this blade with soap and water first and dried it. Then I cut four yellow onions. I made sure to try and rub all the blade in onion juice while cutting said onions. The blade is pre-1960 Henckels steel recently re-habed by me:


----------



## SwampDonkey

Kochi 240 after picanha night


----------



## itzjustchris1

Finally played with my Toyoma dammy at work for 2 days. I never used a workhorse type of knife for 15 hours a day at work and it was kind of challenging to do. Hands got tired and the longer I was working at the kitchen, the heavier this knife gets. Well here’s the patina after 2 days of dicing up lots of mire poix.


----------



## M1k3

itzjustchris1 said:


> Finally played with my Toyoma dammy at work for 2 days. I never used a workhorse type of knife for 15 hours a day at work and it was kind of challenging to do. Hands got tired and the longer I was working at the kitchen, the heavier this knife gets. Well here’s the patina after 2 days of dicing up lots of mire poix. View attachment 208184


You can send it to me for disposal if it's to heavy for you.


----------



## Mikeadunne

itzjustchris1 said:


> Finally played with my Toyoma dammy at work for 2 days. I never used a workhorse type of knife for 15 hours a day at work and it was kind of challenging to do. Hands got tired and the longer I was working at the kitchen, the heavier this knife gets. Well here’s the patina after 2 days of dicing up lots of mire poix. View attachment 208185


How much weight did that handle add compared to the stock ho?


----------



## itzjustchris1

Mikeadunne said:


> How much weight did that handle add compared to the stock ho?


I didn’t get a chance to weigh it before installing but it is heavier than the stock ho and the knife balance feels better now with it. With the Ho wood the balance was more forward heavy.


----------



## enrico l

New Isasmedjan Semi-integral after only a few prep items


----------



## esoo




----------



## T85

Patina news with Evan!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Martyn

BBW polished Catcheside after 1 meal prep - 





Uchi polished Munetoshi after 1-week home use -


----------



## miggus

Maybe not the perfect geometry for me, but a brilliant knife and very talkative in the way carbon knives talk


----------



## enrico l

Halcyon forge honyaki


----------



## Hardentknives

Hard to see on the picture, but there's some gorgeous vibrant blues and purples in there too.
One of my own blades, which i decided not to sell. Was a good decision. More patina to come!


----------



## miggus

It's one of the great unfairnesses in the World that stainless knives don't stain. Stainless kitchen pots, on the other hand... these pics are only lightly processed pics. One Henckels, one Fissler.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Not the best light today but so a nice alloy banding.


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Not the best light today but so a nice alloy banding.View attachment 210659
> View attachment 210661
> View attachment 210664
> View attachment 210665


I love this profile. Unfortunately Xerxes doesn’t make that very often…


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Got these about 2 months back. Patina growing nicely

Takada Blue #2 240mm
View attachment DSC04984.JPG


Tanaka Kyuzo B1 240 Stainless Zircote Handle
View attachment DSC04985.JPG


Random question...anyone know why my pictures are showing up as links rather than in the post? I'm using the Insert Image button. Thanks


----------



## esoo

Got some good light today 

Spåre Apex Ultra 









This is a tough one to really get a good shot of the blues - Shihan A2


----------



## kinglukas38

Been building up the patina on the bread sword for a little bit now


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Konosuke Fujiyama FT W2. Great patina after some cutting some chicken.


----------



## ch_br

Polished this beater a bit earlier.

Then cut these ribs straight off the heat to create this patina!


----------



## tostadas

ch_br said:


> Polished this beater a bit earlier.
> 
> Then cut these ribs straight off the heat to create this patina!
> 
> View attachment 212147
> 
> 
> View attachment 212148


Does that knife have 2 edges?


----------



## kinglukas38

tostadas said:


> Does that knife have 2 edges?


looks like a typical project single bevel


----------



## ch_br

tostadas said:


> Does that knife have 2 edges?



No, I bought it as a beater. Appears someone, along the way, took it to a belt to maybe flatten it.

And then maybe realized they should leave it be


----------



## itzjustchris1

Played with my Hatsukokoro Yoake Blue 1 today at work. Cut up some full slab of bone-in Ribeye.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

3lbs yellow onions, one red onion, 3 shallots, 5 cloves of garlic and this is the patina already!


----------



## JayS20

My knives don't see meat unless a Suji or the like.

Starting patina on a the9 Nakiri I got for testing from a friend





Also my modified Cleaver. The only cleaver I still have


----------



## EdgeFundManager

Used my new Tetsujin 210 to chop a batch of onions. Love the first signs of that blue patina on a new knife


----------



## itzjustchris1

Have nothing else to do so I decided to play with coffee force patina. They came out pretty good.


----------



## Chef DB

Hour of mirepoix making the blues come out


----------



## Rideon66

Shibata TT edge


----------



## itzjustchris1

Diced up some onions and bell peppers with my new Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue 1 santoku. Love how this knife cuts and it’s so reactive. Now it’s making want to get the Gyuto.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Y Tanaka Aogami Super,


----------



## tostadas

Tanaka cleaver vs a week of steak


----------



## deltaplex

tostadas said:


> Does that knife have 2 edges?


As I told @ch_br post rough clean up: I quickly ran it across the platten on the belt sander for a few minutes on the ura and the hira to make sure it was in contact all the way around, and to give the sinogi definition, respectively.

Started:





After not very much clean up:


----------



## Beerzebub

Before and after pics. Late night shed project with this brand new Toyama 240mm dama gyuto, just arrived the day before yesterday. Gave it an initial sharpening and immediately introduced it to a 300g lamb's liver hot off the grill (overcooked, not great eating, but $2.50 well spent). Please pardon the not-up-to-code carving station, and the not great nighttime photography.

(The mustard was present merely as a condiment and never touched the knife)


----------



## mmiinngg

Blooooood


----------



## Beerzebub

Took some daytime pics:


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Left my Jiro on cutting board for only a quick moment after slicing steak. The pool of juice left swirls


----------



## SwampDonkey

Mazaki reactivity was not understated. Pork tenderloin patina


----------



## SwampDonkey

I jumped the gun and should've waited till morning. Rainy natural light really makes the patina come out


----------



## martinhuber

Developed some nice Patina on this Isas; Knife owned by @moderncooking


----------



## DarwellianEmpire

Finally got around to using the White 1 FM. Did not disappoint. So far has only touched Cajun trinity.


----------



## enrico l

DarwellianEmpire said:


> Finally got around to using the White 1 FM. Did not disappoint. So far has only touched Cajun trinity.View attachment 214634


One of the few I miss...glad its being taken care of!


----------



## gentiscid

Ugh


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Dave Kinogie said:


> 3lbs yellow onions, one red onion, 3 shallots, 5 cloves of garlic and this is the patina already!


 what knife is that


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Pleasantly surprised by presence of a semi-reactive cladding on this Konosuke Sanjo SKD, which I expected to be completely stainless.

The patina is a nice, gentle blue after peeling a few kiwis.

More Japanese makers should make more reactive claddings on stainless/semi-stainless knives, I would love a reactive cladding on a Heiji stainless.


----------



## itzjustchris1

I haven’t played with any blue or white steels at work lately due to having my work kitchen swamped out with banquets and I didn’t want to chance having them rust out because I forgot to wipe or clean them after use. I had a small chance last night playing with one of my knives and wanted to see if using it will give some color to the knife after doing a forced coffee patina and well it did give some rainbow patina with dicing some mirepoix.


----------



## tostadas

itzjustchris1 said:


> I haven’t played with any blue or white steels at work lately due to having my work kitchen swamped out with banquets and I didn’t want to chance having them rust out because I forgot to wipe or clean them after use. I had a small chance last night playing with one of my knives and wanted to see if using it will give some color to the knife after doing a forced coffee patina and well it did give some rainbow patina with dicing some mirepoix. View attachment 215514


Is that the Nakagawa myojin, or another dammy?


----------



## DrD23

The Kipp got some nice blues after carving up the thanksgiving bird (well, the boneless parts) @Kippington


----------



## itzjustchris1

tostadas said:


> Is that the Nakagawa myojin, or another dammy?


Yes it’s the nakagawa myojin dammy


----------



## SwampDonkey

Well I guess you can see where I like to cut. New Kochi k-tip santoku, took a really nice blue patina slicing up steak thin for tacos. Funny how much more purple it turned out just cruising compared to the Kochi 240 gyuto that I had lovingly spread the steak juices all over and closely monitored.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

KnightKnightForever said:


> what knife is that


Jamison Chopp Spicy White Damascus Gyuto. 205mm.


----------



## miggus

The best is the part at 2:21 The customer's reaction when he gets his knife back is too good.

EDIT: Oops, wrong thread. That was supposed to go to the YouTube AWESOME topic.


----------



## Carlos Rangel

itzjustchris1 said:


> Have nothing else to do so I decided to play with coffee force patina. They came out pretty good.View attachment 212565


You take beautiful Pics!!


----------



## jedy617

Havent posted my togo reigo in awhile. After a lot of onions for french onion today


----------



## BillHanna

jedy617 said:


> Havent posted my togo reigo in awhile. After a lot of onions for french onion today
> 
> View attachment 215873
> 
> View attachment 215874


I’m sending my son over. He’s been begging for steaks, scallops, and French onion soup. His steak and scallops are under the tree.


----------



## jedy617

BillHanna said:


> I’m sending my son over. He’s been begging for steaks, scallops, and French onion soup. His steak and scallops are under the tree.


As long as he doesn't mind celebrating hannukah...got prime rib going, french onion, and some garlic rolls. Oh and can't forget Roubuchon mashed potatoes.

Steaks and scallops, sound like my kinda Christmas!


----------



## BillHanna

F.ck him. I’m coming over. I have a yarmulke somewhere.


----------



## enrico l

@jedy617 what makes the Togo so unique in the Konosuke world? Is it just the steel type?


----------



## jedy617

enrico l said:


> @jedy617 what makes the Togo so unique in the Konosuke world? Is it just the steel type?


Not just the konosuke world...any world. From what I know, Y. Tanaka is the only chef knife maker with old stock left from his dad. He makes an extremely limited amount of Togo blades, a handful a year or less. I believe the rest of the stuff, all belongs to a handful of wood plane makers there.

In terms of the Kono....at least this one is ground super thin, very tall, has a full kasumi, and tons of banding in the cladding. Definitely extra work from Myojin on this one.


----------



## gentiscid

One hour of Coffee forced patina from recycled used Nespresso pods


----------



## enchappo

This is both a blue post and a new (to me) knife post. Migoto blue 1 after carving roast pork loin and turkey breast for Christmas lunch…

With many thanks to @Kiru for the killer knife.


----------



## blokey

SwampDonkey said:


> Well I guess you can see where I like to cut. New Kochi k-tip santoku, took a really nice blue patina slicing up steak thin for tacos. Funny how much more purple it turned out just cruising compared to the Kochi 240 gyuto that I had lovingly spread the steak juices all over and closely monitored.


You are going to have the whole Kochi family soon and there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## SwampDonkey

blokey said:


> You are going to have the whole Kochi family soon and there's nothing wrong with it


I just need a butcher knife and I'm set


----------



## Giovanny Torres




----------



## gentiscid

NOS Misono honesuki in its first use on a half lamb. Unfiltered colors!


----------



## crocca86

Kipp laser pony after a quick chevice prep


----------



## DanielC

Howabout a forced patina?


----------



## Ethan

Hisamoto after some general use.


----------



## RRLOVER

My most used blade ...Spicy White


----------



## HSC /// Knives

Cuts into porchetta


----------



## ahhactive

Hinoura ajikataya white 2, did about 1kg of shallots


----------



## tostadas

ahhactive said:


> Hinoura ajikataya white 2, did about 1kg of shallots
> View attachment 216716


You have pics with the full handle? That looks nice!


----------



## ahhactive

tostadas said:


> You have pics with the full handle? That looks nice!


Sure i do, here you go!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Passaround isaasmedjan got pretty with just a bit of use. This blade is beautiful


----------



## mpier

Nakagawa x Pearl and Nakagawa x Frankie


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

mpier said:


> Nakagawa x Pearl and Nakagawa x FrankieView attachment 217197
> View attachment 217198
> View attachment 217201
> View attachment 217200


That’s such a sweeeeeet knife.


----------



## mpier

Malcolm Johnson said:


> That’s such a sweeeeeet knife.


Thank you! Bought it here on BST from @jedy617


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

mpier said:


> Thank you! Bought it here on BST from @jedy617


I recognize her! I wanted to buy as well but had too many other knives coming in already. You got such a good deal


----------



## jedy617

She's a beauty


----------



## JayGee

Heiji 270 yo-suji and Hiromoto Honyaki


----------



## Sushiman703

Msicard yanagi


----------



## Choppin

That yo Heiji looks fantastic


JayGee said:


> Heiji 270 yo-suji and Hiromoto Honyaki
> 
> View attachment 217281


c


----------



## Corradobrit1




----------



## SwampDonkey

I put my Mazaki 240 through 2 more rounds of thinning and unfortunately removed most of that wild pork tenderloin patina, BUT I finally got it where I'm happy. Smoked picanha and rainy day lighting to the rescue


----------



## esoo

This Tanaka x Yohei damascus is being interesting in the cladding. Cut up a prime rib, left dirty while we were eating, and basically no patina in the cladding. Core is getting a nice light color.


----------



## enrico l

Kamon


----------



## Naftoor

Markin making a self contained rainbow these days


----------



## BillHanna

Spåre…suji. Pork loin, onion, and green pepper.


----------



## LewRob80

Msicard cutlery 285 suji in Sheffcut. After a full service of ribeyes, duck breast and iberico pork loin.


----------

